# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Ces insectes que l'on voit maintenant si rarement dans nos jardins

## armandine

Je n'ai malheureusement qu'un tout petit jardin en RP. Mais je n'utilise aucun pesticide, ni aucun engrais chimique...alors j'ai le bonheur de voir quelques coccinelles, quelques papillons (très rares alors qu'il y en avait plein il y a 20 ans), un ou deux bourdons et abeilles (un vrai désastre, un vrai génocide). Un haneton et quelques lucanes femelles (que j'ai le bonheur de voir sur les melons que je mets pour les escargots et les limaces) et un lucane mâle qui revient tout le temps dans le jardin alors que je le mets ailleurs pour qu'il ne se fasse pas torturer par mes chats. C'est vraiment un animal magnifique Et vous ? Est ce que vous avez encore tous ces merveilleux insectes dans vos jardins ou sont ils en disparition comme chez moi ? Et je ne compte pas les merveilleuses araignées .....

----------


## cerbere

mon beau père écrasait les larves.... je lui ai dit d'arrêter que j'aimais bien ces bestioles dans MON jardin.... qu'il les écrase chez lui si il veut  :Smile:

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Dans le jardin je n'ai pas encore vu de Lucane mais j'en aperçois beaucoup en forêt par chez moi. 
Tout comme toi, aucun pesticide ni engrais. Je mets des plantes qui attirent les polenisateurs, j'ai une maison à insectes et surtout, j'ai un gros tas de bois qui est très habité. En hiver, beaucoup de Guêpes, Frelons et Paon de jour viennent s'y réfugier pour passer le grand froid. Je me retrouve donc, lorsque je prends mes buches (bin oui je veux me chauffer !) à fini par les héberger dans mon garage (où la température est la même qu'à l'extérieur, donc les Animaux ne se réveillent qu'une fois les beaux jours, leur cycle n'est donc pas perturbé). 
J'ai un tout petit nid d'Abeilles (mais quelle espèce ?) cette année dans mon jardin  

Je suis passionnée de macrophotographie, les insectes sont mes sujets de prédilection et je les aime ! 
Je trouve qu'au contraire, cette année avec cette canicule c'est la folie des insectes ! Quand je pense à ces trois dernières années où je galèrais pour trouver des "sujets" là c'est l'orgie aussi bien dans mon jardin  ou j'observe Paon de jour, Gazé, Abeilles, Bourdons, Piéride (même si c'est toujours très commun), Citron, Robert le diable et grands Nacrés que dans la foret où le grand mars et le petit mars sont en très grand nombre ! C'est magnifique ! En balade la semaine dernière, je me suis retrouvée dans une nuée de Papillons ! Ils voletaient partout autour de moi, je me sentais vraiment bien.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Plus tard, lorsque j'achèterai une maison avec un plus grand jardin (ou un verger pas loin, je verrai) je pratiquerais la permaculture afin de préserver la faune sauvage et la terre tout en ayant de bons légumes, fruits et plantes comestibles

----------


## Darlow

Ici aussi on a un(e) lucane, c'est la 1ère année qu'on en voit!

----------


## duma762000

j habite près des champs, blé et maïs. Je ne traite pas mon jardin et j'ai même convaincu un peu mes voisins. Malheureusement je n'ai que très peu d'insectes, quelques papillons paon du jour et pieride du chou, très peu de coccinelles asiatiques d'ailleurs. Sur ma cinquantaine de lavandes, très peu d'abeilles. Il y a quelques années, au printemps quand le faux acacia fleurissait c'était un bourdonnement intense, un vrai moteur pendant une dizaine de jours. Maintenant plus rien, même les oiseaux se font rares, plus de pie, plus de picvert, plus d'hirondelle car toutes les vieilles granges ont été détruites et remplacées soit par des lotissements soit par des bâtiments en béton. Une vraie tragédie dans nos campagnes, silencieuse. Je n'ai plus de potager ni de petits fruits car je sais qu'ils sont pollués, les pulvérisateurs énormes passent plusieurs fois par trimestre dans les champs. Sans parler des bidons plus ou moins vides abandonnés dans les champs, les plastiques noirs qui ne sont pas ramassés après la récolte mais se répandent aux alentours en petits morceaux les cordes en nylon servant à lier le foin et qui trainent partout. On nous empêche d'employer les produits non bio mais nous qui habitons en pleine campagne on voit bien les quantités déversées à longueur de saison par les agriculteurs. 
Alors non je ne connaissais pas la lucane

----------


## beapat

je vis à la campagne, avec un champs cultivé et donc traité d'un coté mais de l'autre des prés don non traité.
cette année, plein de taon, oui je remarque surtout les saleté qui me font mal.
sinon j'ai aussi plein d'insecte, papillon, qui ne me dérange pas, des araignées.
chez moi il y a des hirondelles, qui nichent chez moi donc pas de risque de les perdre. j'ai aussi des rapaces, que j'ai pu observé en plein vol, magnifique.
j'ai des pies aussi, plein. et des corbeaux, plein. et plein d'autre oiseaux.
j'ai un nid de moineaux au dessus de ma porte.
j'ai un crapaud dans ma maison le soir.
j'ai des lapins dans le pré du voisin et parfois dans l'abri des chèvres avec les hirondelles, et d'autre oiseau et les mulots et les rats et je ne sais plus quoi.

----------


## armandine

Mirtille et beapat vous me faites réver....... Ce midi, j'ai retrouvé un pauvre bourdon avec une aile cassée dans le jardin. ..Je suis tellement contente quand je peux les sauver, quand je vois qu'ils récupèrent en faisant une toilette minutieuse et en battant frénétiquement des ailes..... pour finir par s'envoler.
Moi aussi j'ai beaucoup de bois mort dans mon petit jardin. De gros troncs et plein de grosses branches que j'ai ramené pour mes chats et pour faire des arbres à chats extérieurs. Et effectivement, je pense que c'est un élément environnemental précieux pour les insectes. Et pour les oiseaux aussi (beaucoup de mésanges, et maintenant des moineaux que je ne voyais plus depuis quelques années), des pies, des tourterelles, des geais et des corbeaux. Malheureusement, question fleurs, cela reste très succinct vu que je dois tenir compte des hordes d'escargots et de limaces qui boulottent tout dès l'arrivée de la pluie (et ce malgré un approvisionnement salade (et melon) permanent).

duma762000, par contre, quelle tristesse. Habiter en pleine campagne et se retrouver dans un environnement aussi détruit et aussi nocif.....Je n'aurais jamais imaginé. Comme tu dis, c'est silencieux et personne n'en parle vraiment. Tout l'écosystème est bousillé.... et chez toi cela parait vraiment très important. c'est franchement monstrueux.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Je suis ds le Sud Essonne, le Parc Regional du Gatinais, ou je laisse mon jardin sauvage, au grand damne des voisins qui me prennent pour une cinglée de laisser pousser les herbes sauvages.. Qui attirent les butineurs, mais aussi de superbes épeires fasciées, des grandes sauterelles vertes, scarabées, et tant d'autres ainsi que leurs prédateurs, oiseaux, batraciens, musaregnes, orvets et lezards des
murailles, les gros lezards verts ont disparu. etc.  Helas, le Gatinais célebre pour son miel subit la raréfaction des abeilles. Les apiculteurs doivent racheter des reines italiennes, tout en essayant de conserver l'abeille noire, l'abeille autochtone.  J'ai mult especes de papillons, chacune inféodée a une plante ds la nature. Et parmi les hymenopteres, les bourdons terrestres dominent. Peu de frelons europeens et guepes. J'en oublie ..donc c'est possible en laissant la nature reprendre ses droits (aucun pesticide chez moi)

Edit: j'ai aussi des mantes religieuses vertes qui atteignent leur taille adulte en plein été. En coupant un peu les herbes, je viens de "déranger" des juvéniles. 
Voici une des epeires fasciees 2cm abdomen

----------


## leea

j'ai justement trouvé un lucane...... écrasé sur mon chemin ( le pire du pire c'est que " si ça se trouve " c'est moi qui l'ai écrasé avec ma voiture, mais bon y a pas mal de passage .......)
Sinon je trouve que cette année il y a beaucoup de bourdons (pareil j'effectue aucun traitement chimique sur mes plantes )  et pas mal de papillons, dont des vraiment jolis ( des trés grands rouge, je ne connais pas le nom ). 
Je laisse aussi pousser les plantes sauvages, je les trouve jolies pour la plupart, alors il y a pas mal d'insectes. Ma fille ( 3 ans ) aime bien les observer.
L’araignée en photo me fait penser à une sublime araignée que j'ai vu UNE fois dans le Var, avec l'abdomen jaune et noir.......

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Oui tu verras dans quelques temps, des especes reapparaitront. Ce que tu as vu est tres certainement une épeire (la fasciatée en photo) est magnifique. J'en ai plusieurs dans ma friche ! Et qui se reproduisent. Ce qui donne de l'espoir. Depuis plusieurs qnnées je trouve qu'il y q plus de bourdons eux semblent dqvantage résister aux pesticides,  virus et parasites qui déciment les abeilles. Beaucoup de libellules bleues irrisées pres des cours d'eau et des jaunes dans les champs secs. Il y a aussi des phasmes qui avaient disparu. Les diverses especes de papillon semblent egalement revenir la ou on ne traite pas dans les champs alentour.

----------


## domi

mes chats tuent beaucoup d'insectes dans le jardin sécurisé à défaut d'oiseaux ou souris ... j'en retrouve des morceaux ;

----------


## gamba

En ville, dans une cour replantée depuis ce printemps, j'ai quelques abeilles, des guêpes, des bourdons "classiques", des gros noirs, des papillons (très peu) des coccinelles européennes, un bébé mante religieuse (ou une toute petite mante religieuse, je ne sais pas s'il y a plusieurs espèces. Elle n'est pas verte, plutôt beige comme un phasme) et beaucoup de fourmis. J'ai planté pas mal de mellifères aussi, la préférée c'est sans conteste la bourrache.

----------


## radis

j'ecoutais un reportage a la radio il y a quelques jours, un entomologiste qui disait qu'on pouvait tous constater qu'a cette epoque, il y a quelques annees, des qu'on faisait un peu de route, les pare-brises etaient macules de bestioles, et que c'est tres loin d'etre encore le cas . 
je n'avais pas realise mais c'est tres juste en fait... 

c'etait triste toutes ces bestioles que venaient mourir sur les voitures, mais encore plus triste je trouve de voir que ce n'est plus le cas

----------


## N'Gorongoro

C'est vrai et la nuit lorsque les nocturnes venaient se bruler les ailes .. C'est pourquoi recréer des zones "sauvages" les aide beaucoup a se reproduire, s'implanter et coloniser de nouveaux habitats vierges de l'action de l'homme, bénéfique pour la chaine alimentaire (proies, prédateurs). La ou c'est possible, planter des haies naturelles, aux feuilles caduques, riches en fleurs et baies. Je garde  noisetier, sureau poussés naturellement .. Les coniferes, lauriers roses,feuillages persistants en général, appauvrissent la biodiversité, hormis quelques rares especes qui y trouvent leur compte.

----------


## gamba

Un sureau, mon rêve... mais je n'ai pas la place  ::

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Tu le "rabats" de façon naturelle pour éviter qu'il ne se dévelope trop. Les rejets sortent facilement par ici, je les laisse pousser, puis coupe les ramifications a la base. En general, ils donnent des baies en ombelle, meme jeunes. Il y a plusieurs varietes dont les oiseaux raffolent.

----------


## gamba

Oui mais je ne crois pas que ça puisse pousser en bac, si? Je n'ai pas de pleine terre en fait.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Ah ok. Une pousse a la rigueur, mais ca ne donnerait rien car il faudrait le réduire a l'état de bonzai dans un grand pot, en taillant les racines. C'est quand meme  un arbre qui pousse vite en pleine terre.

----------


## Segusia52

Ou alors un Sorbier des oiseleurs. C'est costaud et très joli en toutes saisons. 

http://www.jardin-relax.fr/sorbier-oiseleurs-p393.html

En parlant de "changements", quelqu'un m'a fait remarquer - à juste titre d'après moi - que la couleur des blés murs (comme des avoines etc...) a pâli, et qu'ils sont moins blonds. Ils n'ont plus leur reflet brillant    :Frown:

----------


## armandine

Moi aussi je rêve d'avoir un sureau car j'adore cet arbre pour justement son côté rustique et sauvage, mais je n'ai plus la place non plus. Dans mon petit jardin, les arbres sont pratiquement les uns sur les autres, surtout que j'ai planté un hêtre, il y a 20 ans, sans prendre de renseignement avant et que cet arbre est devenu immense et très touffu. Quant à trouver du Sureau dans les jardineries en RP, je n'en ai jamais vu.....Un sorbier des Oiseleurs non plus d'ailleurs.....

----------


## Segusia52

Il faut aller chez un pépiniériste. S'ils n'en ont pas, ils les commandent. Et c'est l'occasion d'avoir des variétés françaises.

https://www.evous.fr/Les-pepinieres-...e-1186024.html

----------


## Segusia52

> Ah ok. Une pousse a la rigueur, mais ca ne donnerait rien car il faudrait le réduire a l'état de bonzai dans un grand pot, en taillant les racines.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

C'est un arbre sauvage (5 a 6m H max) je ne pense pas que les pépiniéristes en vendent (?) ici (Idf) c'est plutot arraché, considéré comme "mauvaise herbe/arbre" .. Tous comme les frenes, les noisetiers, les troenes,  qui poussent partout .. Ca dépend des regions et des sols peut etre car ils recherchent la mi-ombre, ensoleillement du matin préférable.

Pour les céréales, étant en pleine Beauce, je constate que toutes variétés sont depuis des années tres courtes (60cm environ) pour plus de rendement, peu de paille, et limiter les risques de verse lors des orages. De plus en automne lors des semis les semences sont rose, rouge, orange, bleu, car traitées par les géants de l'agro et moi la naive qui pensait que c'était des millions de grains empoisonnés. Certes les semences égarées hors terre doivent etre létales pour certains petits rongeurs, les oiseaux se méfient des grains colorés.

Pour en revenir aux insectes : les lucioles, les lampyres, les hannetons semblent avoir disparu ..

----------


## radis

si tu tapes plant forestier, tu trouves des pepinietes specialisees sur internet . par exemple :
http://www.pepinieres-naudet.com/boutique/

----------


## Bolinette

Quand j'étais enfant, mon grand père m'avait offert une loupe et il m'apprenait les noms des insectes du jardin. Quand j'en trouvais un mort, je le rapportais chez moi pour l'observer en détail. Le jardin de mon grand-père était rempli de libellules, de hannetons, de lucanes, de papillons. Et c'est vrai qu'aujourd'hui je n'en voit plus. Ca fait des années que je n'ai pas vu de sauterelles vertes, de mante religieuse, de lucane ou même une libellule. A part des mouches, des frelons asiatiques et des moustiques je ne vois presque plus d'insectes volants.

Ah oui, les lampyres. Eux aussi ça fait des années que je n'en ai pas vu. Pourtant ça fait plus de 30 ans que le jardin n'a pas vu un seul pesticide.

----------


## Segusia52

Sorbus* aucuparia* (c'est celui-là le Sorbier des oiseleurs) se trouve même en ligne.

http://www.jardindupicvert.com/4dact...aucuparia.1426

https://www.petitpepinieriste.fr/arb...es-oiseaux.php

Celui-là est dans mon coin : 

http://www.pepinieres-moissenot.fr/v...ornements.html

Télécharger le récapitulatif (les prix sont à actualiser, maison sérieuse).

Par ici, ça court les bois,  ou plutôt les lisières.

Sils subsistent au moment des premières neiges, sur fond blanc, alors que les feuilles sont tombées, ses fruits rouge corail ressemblent à des perles en grappe...ou à des bonbons. ::

----------


## N'Gorongoro

@ Bolinette : oui ce doit etre par zones plus ou moins traitées de l'environnement immédiat. Avec pugnacité et patience, parfois des années sans traitement et surtout sans défrichage, certaines especes reapparaissent, pour d'autres c'est hélas terminé.

----------


## Segusia52

Dans ma dernière location (suis pas prête de me remettre de l'avoir quittée; elle a été vendue) qui est une ancienne cure du XVII e siècle, j'ai vu resurgir des orchidées dans une partie verger qui avait été retournée, fauchée, tondue...pendant des décennies. Ici : 

L'arbuste est un petit cerisier aigre. J'espère qu'il a été respecté.

 A gauche, un pommier d'une variété de rainettes blondes qui, que, bref  :: 

J'oublie d'ajouter que les héritiers de mon proprio m'ont fait la gueule  car "je n'entretenais pas la...pelouse !!"

J'ai déménagé un début d'août caniculaire.  Sous la voie lactée, mon jardin était pailleté de vers luisants, que j'avais mis 6 ans à voir revenir. Tout a été ravagé juste après mon départ, dont mes plantes vivaces anciennes, "pour faire propre".

----------


## duma762000

l année dernière, une lapine s'est échappée de son clapier et s'est vite reproduite avec un garenne. On voyait des lapins de tous âges un peu partout. Puis au début de l'automne, en promenant les chiens, j'ai découvert une dizaine de cadavres. Quelqu'un, agriculteur ou mairie, avait répandu du poison et tué les lapins mais aussi des corbeaux ou des corneilles qui ont mangé les cadavres. Sans que quiconque soit prévenu et mette les animaux à l'abri. Par chance j'ai pu empêcher mes chiens d'approcher mais malheureusement certains de mes voisins ont perdu leur chat. Une honte. Mais chez nous entre les agricul-tueurs qui sont aussi chasseurs et les pseudo citadins venus à la campagne mais qui hurlent devant une mouche ou une guêpe ou un peu de maladie sur les plantes, on est vraiment entouré de pollution en tout genre. Je pense déménager dans une petite ville, car je vois dans le jardin de mes parents situé en ville qu'il est beaucoup plus propre que chez moi en plein champ.

----------


## radis

> Dans ma dernière location (suis pas prête de me remettre de l'avoir quittée; elle a été vendue) qui est une ancienne cure du XVII e siècle, j'ai vu resurgir des orchidées dans une partie verger qui avait été retournée, fauchée, tondue...pendant des décennies. Ici : Pièce jointe 365393
> 
> L'arbuste est un petit cerisier aigre. J'espère qu'il a été respecté.
> 
> Pièce jointe 365395 A gauche, un pommier d'une variété de rainettes blondes qui, que, bref 
> 
> J'oublie d'ajouter que les héritiers de mon proprio m'ont fait la gueule  car "je n'entretenais pas la...pelouse !!"
> 
> J'ai déménagé un début d'août caniculaire.  Sous la voie lactée, mon jardin était pailleté de vers luisants, que j'avais mis 6 ans à voir revenir. Tout a été ravagé juste après mon départ, dont mes plantes vivaces anciennes, "pour faire propre".


ah oui, "pour faire propre", l'argument qui me fait herisser les cheveux .... 
tu n'as pas pu garder un bout de ton pommier ?

----------


## N'Gorongoro

C'est comme mes voisins qui m'accusent de laisser s'envoler les mauvaises graines de mes herbes sauvages ! Cette manie qu'ils ont d'arracher toutes ces plantes sauvages. On ne voit plus de molenes, plantes magnifiques aux feuilles duveteuses et a l'inflorescence parée de petites fleurs jaunes. J'ai vainement tenté d'en conserver. Plante mal aimée qui pousse sur les friches .. Petite et grande molenes (cette derniere atteignant parfois 1,20m avec l'inflorescence). Et que dire des orties, pissenlits et toute la famille des "lions" similaires d'aspect..

----------


## Segusia52

> tu n'as pas pu garder un bout de ton pommier ?


Si j'avais pu revenir en douce à la bonne saison, j'aurais pris des greffons.

Oups , ça s'écrit reinette... :: 




> On ne voit plus de molenes, plantes magnifiques aux feuilles duveteuses et a l'inflorescence parée de petites fleurs jaunes.




Le bouillon blanc ? Ici on en trouve partout...Je pourrais avoir des graines à la bonne saison.

Pièce jointe 365406 Les gens les conservent tant qu'ils ne sortent pas des plates-bandes.

On en fait un super sirop pour "ma toux".

Là, à l'instant en face de chez moi, au milieu des onagres :

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Tu as bien de la chance ! J'adore cette plante majestueuse sur un talus ! Mes dernieres ne sont pas réapparues depuis 2015 !
La il s'agit de la grande molene ? La petite a une couleur verte plus pale ..

----------


## Segusia52

Normal, ce sont des bisannuelles.

OUI, c'est bien la grande, tout "molletonnée".

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Oui mais en 2017 rien ..

----------


## gamba

Vu aujourd'hui, un gendarme dans les tomates. Je pensais que cela vivait en bande mais pas lui apparemment  ::

----------


## N'Gorongoro

A un moment, j'en avais beaucoup et la moins, dont des esseulés mais le reste de la brigade ne doit pas etre loin. Ce sont des bons auxiliaires du jardinier.

----------


## Segusia52

Ils se planquent dès qu'il fait un peu froid humide.

Pour reconnaitre les sexes : http://www.myrmecofourmis.fr/Que-man...arme-l-insecte

----------


## zezette épouse X

En bas de ma résidence il y en a plein des gendarmes qui se cachent dans des grandes plantes, ils sont "en grappe".

----------


## N'Gorongoro

En général oui ils sont en colonies. Le plus marrant est leur accouplement dos a dos..

----------


## Poska

Je suis envahie de gendarmes moi, la semaine dernière avant l'arrivée de la pluie je devais bien regarder à chaque pas pour ne pas en écraser dans mon jardin.
J'ai beaucoup d'insectes de toutes sortes mais je n'y connais rien, il faut vraiment que je m'y intéresse.
Par contre cette année très très peu d'abeilles pour l'instant.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Les abeilles, malheureusement ...

----------


## superdogs

Beaucoup de gendarmes aussi sur les althéas chez moi, et beaucoup d'abeilles, bourdons, guêpes en tout genre que je ne sais pas reconnaitre, sur la lavande, et toutes les plantes sauvages que je laisse vivre comme bon leur semble.

Cette année, j'ai trouvé, pendant les grandes chaleurs de la semaine dernière, qu'il y avait énormément de papillons, beaucoup plus que d'autres années.

Dès que le beau temps reviendra, je ferai quelques photos, pour voir si vous pouvez identifier mes insectes, et enrichir mes connaissances..

----------


## armandine

Les gendarmes, c'est un insecte qui ressemble à une coccinelle question couleur mais qui a un corps allongé, un peu comme une punaise des bois ? moi aussi, j'en ai vu toute une colonie qui circulait sur mon mur où il y a des vigne vierge et du lierre. Cela faisait longtemps que je n'en avais pas vu et surtout en groupe.

----------


## Segusia52

Le gendarme est une punaise.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Il y a de tres nombreuses especes de punaises, de toutes formes, taille, couleurs selon l'habitat et le mode de vie

----------


## superdogs

Armandine, c'est bien ça ! Totalement inoffensif et trèèès utile ......

http://jardinage.lemonde.fr/dossier-...noffensif.html

----------


## armandine

Merci superdogs pour l'article. Les dessins ne correspondent pas car ils ne ressemblent pas à des masques africains, mais pour le reste c'est tout à fait cela. Et effectivement, près du muret se trouve un grand hibiscus dont l'article dit qu'ils se nourrissent.

----------


## superdogs

Quelqu'un sait ce que c'est  ?? Une araignée albinos ? Une espèce "caméléon", elle semble adorer les marguerites..

----------


## armandine

Je crois que l'on en a déjà parlé sur un autre post concernant les araignées Et je ne sais pas si j'ai bien retenu ma leçon mais je me demande si ce n'est pas une araignée crabe ?

----------


## Segusia52

C'est une Thomise, non ?

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Ce peut etre une variété d'épeire car elles sont tres nombreuses. En plus des fasciées énormes jaunes striées de noir que j'ai, il y a aussi des individus comme la tienne avec un gros ventre rond et pale de la taille d'un petit pois inféodés a certains types de plantes a fleurs, marguerite, aster jaune etc ou ces araignées peuvent trouver des proies vivant de ces plantes.

----------


## superdogs

Mention TB pour Armandine et Segusia : semblerait que ce soit bien une araignée-crabe ou thomise... on en apprend tous les jours... Par contre, pour le camouflage, elles ne changent pas de couleur.. mais élisent comme territoire de chasse une fleur de même couleur qu'elles

http://www.bestioles.ca/invertebres/araignee-crabe.html

----------


## N'Gorongoro

C'est souvent le cas, idem pour les papillons qui butinent certaines fleurs et pas d'autres. Le mimetisme est spectaculaire dans la nature

----------


## Segusia52

Pour faire mon intellectuelle et en revenir au titre du topic sur ce forum qui se veut culturel, l'araignée n'est pas un insecte  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Je n'y connais rien en matière d'insectes mais chez moi, il y en a plein  :Smile: 
On ne traite pas non plus le jardin, dans notre nouvelle maison, il est tout petit, ce qui nous permet d'entretenir à la main. 

On voit des lucanes, des araignées, des insectes volants tels que libellules, abeilles, guêpes, frelons, bourdons, des fourmis etc....

Un truc que j'aime pas trop trop, il y a régulièrement des scutigères qui rentrent dans le salon  ::  

Je le ramène calmement dehors (et loin  :: ) avec la pelle à poussière. J'aime pas trop, ça court vite en plus  ::

----------


## Segusia52

Vaut mieux pas les toucher : ça peut mordre, et il paraît que c'est douloureux, mais :
_Dans la plus parfaite discrétion les scutigères nous débarrassent en effet de très nombreuses bestioles indésirables, souvent qualifiées de "domiciliaires", telles que les mouches, blattes, lépismes ( = "poissons d'argent"), mites, moustiques, anthrènes, araignées, cloportes ...et j'en passe !_

----------


## lealouboy

Nan mais t'inquiète, j'les touche pas  ::  J'ai assez peur des insectes ( c'est pas une phobie mais c'est une vraie grosse peur quand même). 

J'utilise la même méthode qu'avec les araignées, un récipient en verre, un support, je pousse la bestiole délicatement sur le support et je la remets dehors.

----------


## leea

C'est marrant ce matin j'ai vu la même araignée que toi , donc araignée crabe ou thomise, je me demandai aussi ce que c'était et vla-t-y pas qu'on en parle sur ce topic  Par contre elle était sur une phlox rose, donc elle avait du se planter question mimétisme  .......... ça me fait penser à une grosse tique 

Et sinon c'est hallucinant la quantité d'insectes qui existe , encore vu des libellules dorés , des coccinelles " unies ", des bidules minuscules avec une carapace dorée, etc ...........

----------


## N'Gorongoro

J'espere que c'est la restriction de certains pesticides qui est en train de porter ses fruits mais aussi hélas la raréfaction de leurs prédateurs pour de multiples raisons (certaines especes d'oiseaux, reptiles, amphibiens, insectivores tels que musaregnes que l'on empoisonne, etc etc)

----------


## radis

> Je n'y connais rien en matière d'insectes mais chez moi, il y en a plein


de memoire les insectes ont 6 pattes ...
les araignees ont 8 pattes = pas un insecte




> Un truc que j'aime pas trop trop, il y a régulièrement des scutigères qui rentrent dans le salon


plein de pattes = pas un insecte


voila, c'etait le commentaire du jour qui ne sert a rien, vu que au quotidien, ce qui nous concerne, c'est effectivement que ca court hyper vite et que ca fait les chocottes, tout comme les 8 pattes

----------


## Segusia52

> de memoire les insectes ont 6 pattes ...
> les araignees ont 8 pattes = pas un insecte


Et les Myriapodes sont des Arthropdes comme vous et moi, mais qui en ont "mille".

----------


## radis

arthropodes comme vous et moi ? je suis desolee, je n'ai pas compris

----------


## armandine

Et voila pourquoi je ne peux pas mettre toutes les fleurs que je voudrais pour les insectes, parce que question gros gloutons, ils se posent là

----------


## Segusia52

Ayé, j'ai enfin retrouvé le topic pour identifier cette bestiole.

On vient de m'envoyer la photo (pas terrible) de cette punaise. Jamais encore vue par chez moi (réchauffement climatique ?).

 Trouvée dans milieu naturel (champs, prés ou forêt, je ne sais pas   :: )

A votre avis, kèssdon ??

----------


## armandine

Moi aussi je dirais une punaise, mais effectivement, je n'en ai jamais vu de cette couleur. Jusqu'à présent je n'en ai vu que des vertes. La carapace ressemble bien à celles des punaises et en plus, souvent on dirait que la carapace est segmentée et la aussi on dirait que les différentes couleurs segmentent la carapace. On dirait une punaise avec "un costume d'arlequin" sur le dos. Elle est très belle en tous les cas.

----------


## Segusia52

Effectivement punaise verte..pas verte.   ::  _Piezodorus lituratus.
_
Je viens juste de la trouver ici : https://www.insecte.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22237

A rechercher, c'est incroyable le nombre de variétés différentes de punaises "pas ordinaires" !

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Il y a tellement de variétés selon les années qu'on en découvre toujours

----------


## vivelesbergers!

C'est sûr! Je suis ravie que les néonicotinoïdes soient toujours sur la sellette. Je pensais que les lobbies semenciers allaient réussir à nous les imposer...
On savait déjà que ces produits étaient plus que néfastes dans les années 1990, même les états unis n'en voulaient plus, mais pas grave, en France c'est totalement différent...
On voit le résultat. Je suis en pleine cambrousse, et la vie est foisonnante ici. Mais quand je vais en balade dans certains coins mon Dieu... En visite en Seine et Marne, dans un coin du département bien dénaturé (grandes cultures sans haies à perte de vue, et non, tout le département n'est pas comme ça heureusement!) j'ai halluciné de ce qu'on trouvait (ou plutôt qu'on ne trouvait pas) dans les quatre haies que mon hôtesse avait plantées. Sa maison abrite une colonie d'hirondelles, et elle cherche évidemment à attirer des insectes pour qu'elles trouvent à manger, mais ses efforts (choix des essences, interdiction de traitements, étang...) sont très longs à porter leurs fruits... Tout simplement parce que sur des kilomètres autour de chez elle, il n'y a rien... ou pas grand chose!

----------


## N'Gorongoro

J'ai eu la désagréable et agréable surprise a la fois de découvrir qu'un pan de mon vieux mur derriere la maison tombait en poussiere blanche comme de la farine. Effroi car impossible d'en trouver la cause jusqu'a ce que creusant les vieux joints de mortier batard, je trouve des trous et cavités clairement creusés et contenant des cocons a demi-remplis de liquide épais jaune qui tache les doigts (pollen lubrifié). Cocons bien enterrés dans le mur a quelque distance les uns des autres et sans insectes volant autour. Fouillant sur internet je pense que ce sont des abeilles solitaires (abeilles maçonnes ou bien abeilles charpentieres pour le bois) abeilles qui ne fabriquent pas de miel et sont dépourvues de dard, solitaires viennent déposer leurs cocons dans les anfractuosités. Effectivement ces memes insectes bouchent les trous d'évacuation des fenetres avec de la boue apres y avoir déposé un cocon unique. Ne jamais déboucher ces trous avec une aiguille car elle transperce la nymphe

----------


## Segusia52

> elle cherche évidemment à attirer des insectes pour qu'elles trouvent à manger, mais ses efforts (choix des essences, interdiction de traitements, étang...) sont très longs à porter leurs fruits... Tout simplement parce que sur des kilomètres autour de chez elle, il n'y a rien... ou pas grand chose!


C'est sûr que s'il n'y a pas de "corridor" vert et bio, ils auront du mal à revenir.  ::

----------


## vivelesbergers!

C'est exactement ça... 
Et de là à ce que les agri voisins l'accusent d'héberger des nuisibles, il n'y a qu'un pas!
Heureusement là aussi les mentalités changent, mais trèèèès lentement!

----------


## armandine

Et pourtant, la Seine et Marne, c'est plutôt le côté nature de la RP, surtout que cela s'étend très loin.... On voit l'empleur du désastre.... Moi, j'était super contente car pour une fois, les prunes hyper juteuses d'un vieux prunier du jardin qui ne sont d'une part pas vraiment consommables pour les humains (sauf à mon avis en confiture....que nous ne faisons pas), mais qui servent aux limaces et fourmis, ont servis énormément cette année aux guèpes et ensuite à beaucoup d'abeilles et de papillons. Je crois que depuis plusieurs années, je n'avais pas vu autant d'abeilles. 
Par contre des abeilles solitaires qui font des cocons dans les murs, je n'en avais jamais entendu parler, ni jamais vu d'ailleurs.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Si Armandine regardes sur les sites d'entomologie et des hyménopteres, c'est comme ca que j'ai compris le probleme ! On vend meme des nichoirs pour ces abeilles pour qu'elles puissent se reproduire en raison de la bétonisation des constructions. Je suis dans le sud de l'Essonne, frontieres 77 sud et nord 45 dans le Parc Regional du Gatinais, geologie de Fontainebleau ou pas mal d'especes disparues reviennent lentement du a l'interdiction des épandages de pesticides les plus dangereux sur les plaines céréalieres (Beauce).

----------


## armandine

Je vais regarder cela (mais ignare comme je suis je ne connaissais même pas le mot hyménoptères).
Par contre, je revois tout le temps la lucane femelle qui doit trouver refuge sous les pierres du jardin et qui vient se restaurer avec le melon que je mets régulièrement à cet endroit en particulier pour elle et aussi pour les limaces. Par contre, le mâle, je ne l'ai plus jamais revu. Je regrette de ne pas lui avoir donné du melon après l'avoir mis dans un endroit hors de portée des chats, car si j'ai bien compris ce que j'ai lu (mais trop tard), ils n'ont plus que les fruits pour se nourrir une fois qu'ils ne sont plus des larves. Alors la femelle, comme elle est plus petite, très discrète et ne se déplace pratiquement pas ( et surtout ne bougeant plus d'un mm si les chats cherchent à jouer avec), mes félins abandonnent tout de suite et donc elle ne court aucun danger de ce côté là, elle peut rester dans le jardin et profiter de la nourriture. Malheureusement, impossible de faire pareil avec le mâle qui bouge beaucoup et hisse ses grosses cornes pour se défendre contre les chats et essaie de se défendre (donc un vrai jouet pour eux).

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Le mâle ne reste pas avec la femelle : elle les attire quand elle est fécondable, ensuite ils ne viennent plus! Leur donner du melon est une bonne idée, parce qu'ils se nourrissent très peu en forme adulte (ils restent plusieurs années sous terre/bois mort et vivent peu de temps sous forme adulte), ils n'ont qu'une petite langue poilue qui leur permet de lécher des liquides sucrés.
J'ai travaillé sur cette espèce pendant mes études, c'est très intéressant (et très frustrant de se dire qu'il faut 5 à 7 ans de suivi larvaire pour 3 semaines d'observation sous forme adulte!). Ils disparaissent partout où il n'y a plus de vieux arbres et d'arbres morts. On a eu quelques résultats de dissymétrie en milieu dégradé (mâles avec mandibules ou élytres atrophiées) mais pas assez pour prouver un impact des traitements insecticides sur l'espèce. Dommage...

----------


## N'Gorongoro

C'est le sort de la majorité des insectes que de vivre les 2/3 de leur vie au stade larvaire pour n'accéder au stade éphémere d'insecte formé que pour se reproduire ex type les papillons, les libellules et tant d'autres encore a des degrés divers de longévité. Finalement, la plupart pond des centaines voire des milliers d'oeufs pour palier au taux de mortalité élevé qui affecte une espece a chaque stade de son development, oeuf, larve, nymphe, adulte etc

----------


## Segusia52

Ces abeilles charpentières ont-elles aussi un statut de protection ?

Car je trouve plein de recettes pour s'en débarrasser dans les maisons (dont l'injection d'insecticide dans les galeries)  ::

----------


## armandine

Mais pourtant les mâles lucane que j'ai vu et dont j'ai mis la photo sont très gros...... Est ce qu'ils sortent comme cela de l'état larvaire ? La femelle est toujours là. Je viens de la voir à midi, le corps à demi plongé dans un gros trou de la pulpe du melon. Je vous mets la photo, mais on ne voit pas grand chose, d'une part car je suis une photographe de piètre qualité et d'autre part qu'il a plu à torrent et que son corps est tout boueux.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Segusia :Une blague ? Bien sur qu'elles sont protégées mais les gens en ont peur alors qu'il n'y a rien a craindre pour le bois comparé aux termites.

Armandine : l'entomologie est un domaine tellement vaste que les specialistes se cantonnent a quelques especes et il y en a environ 700,000 repertoriees. Il faut se documenter au cas par cas ! J'ai aussi des scarabees, des lucarnes et des verts/dores dont je ne me rappelle plus le nom mais c'est encore un domaine que j'ignore. Ils passent obligatoirement par un stade larvaire

----------


## Segusia52

> Segusia :Une blague ? Bien sur qu'elles sont protégées mais les gens en ont peur alors qu'il n'y a rien a craindre pour le bois comparé aux termites.


Non, c'est pas une blaque, c'est à cause de ce genre de lien "tout public" :

http://fr.wikihow.com/se-d%C3%A9barr...penti%C3%A8res




> des verts/dores dont je ne me rappelle plus le nom


Des cétoines ?  ::

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Oui c'est lui merci !
Article faux. Les abeilles dites solitaires maçonnes et charpentieres ne piquent pas et ne font pas de degats, elles usent de cavités existantes. Il ne faut pas les détruire. Encore des idées reçues qui contribuent a l'extinction d'innocents pollénisateurs. Il se trouve que mes maçonnes ont creusé les joints de mortier tres anciens et effrités sur 2cm de quoi loger leur cocon. Vois plutot des sites d'entomologie scientifiques.Il y a pas mal de questions de gens qui comme moi découvrent ces especes dans leur propre habitat ohoho !!'

----------


## Segusia52

C'est surtout que ce genre d'article pour le populo incite au délit...

Ayé, j'ai envoyé un petit mot au site pour leur dire de le supprimer, textes à l'appui.

Ça ne mange pas de pain.  :: 

Pas sûr que ça marchera sur ce genre de site. En revanche, en un peu plus d'une semaine, j'ai réussi à faire sauter 12 cessions d'animaux frauduleuses sur LBC, leur demandant de revoir leur copie.

----------


## armandine

De toute façon, généralement, quand on cherche des renseignements sur les insectes, les guèpes, les frelons.... ou sur les corbeaux ou les limaces..... sur le net c'est hyper dur de trouver quelque chose qui ne soit pas de l'ordre de la destruction.
Je vois quelques fois des cétoines (je ne connaissais pas le nom) dans mon jardin, mais c'est de plus en plus rare malheureusement.

----------


## vivelesbergers!

> Mais pourtant les mâles lucarne que j'ai vu et dont j'ai mis la photo sont très gros...... Est ce qu'ils sortent comme cela de l'état larvaire ? La femelle est toujours là. Je viens de la voir à midi, le corps à demi plongé dans un gros trou de la pulpe du melon. Je vous mets la photo, mais on ne voit pas grand chose, d'une part car je suis une photographe de piètre qualité et d'autre part qu'il a plu à torrent et que son corps est tout boueux.


Oui, le mâle comme la femelle Lucane passent par le stade "gros vers blancs", pendant plusieurs années.
Tu as le petit cousin du Lucane "Cerf Volant", c'est le Lucane "dorcus", beaucoup plus petit, mais qui passe moins de temps sous forme larvaire (et semble mieux résister à la dégradation du milieu). J'ai toujours été fascinée par ces gros scarabées, c'est pour ça que je les ai choisis comme sujet pour mon mémoire. Le plus gros mâle que j'ai mesuré et pesé faisait 18g, mais il en existe d'encore plus balèzes!

----------


## Segusia52

> Je vois quelques fois des cétoines (je ne connaissais pas le nom) dans mon jardin, mais c'est de plus en plus rare malheureusement.


*Une* cétoine dorée (Cetonia aurata). Chez moi, il y en a plein, mais pas de lucanes. Sais pas pourquoi.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

J'ai des cetoines donc et des gros scarabées noirs. Il y a mult especes dont certains sont charognards, omnivores opportunistes.

Oui malheureusement bien souvent les infos sont diffusées sur les sites d'entreprises de destruction.. 

J'ai eu le bonheur d'observer des frelons europeens sur les grappes de ma vigne, non pas pour manger le raisin mais attaquer les grosses mouches dont ils se nourrissent. Aucune agressivité et pourtant ma tete était a leur portée.  Magnifiques et tres utiles "grosses guepes". D'ailleurs en Allemagne certains les protegent dans leur jardin en leur aménageant des emplacements pour leur nid. Frelons les mal aimés et pourtant nos alliés biologiques dans la prédation des mouches. Peu de gens le savent et les détruisent.
Edit: attirés par la lumiere a la tombée de la nuit certains rentrent ainsi dans les habitations. J'ai cohabité 48 h sans le savoir avec deux dans ma chambre ! Juste éteindre, allumer dehors et ils repartent

----------


## armandine

Moi, la seule chose qui me fait peur par rapport aux frelons et guèpes ce sont bien évidemment mes animaux, car malheureusement, pour eux se faire piquer ou en avaler un c'est la catastrophe ou la mort. Donc, grosses angoisses quand même de ce côté là. Et parfois, on est obligé de tuer pour que justement son chien ou son chat ne le soit pas. Mais en tant qu'humain, je pense que dans la mesure où effectivement on ne les agressent pas (en hurlant et en agitant les bras dans tous les sens hystériquement ou en essayant de les tuer) ou on ne les privent pas de leur nourriture, la cohabitation a toute les chances de bien se passer. 
Un frelon était rentré dans la maison une fois. J'ai réussi à l'attraper dans un bocal et je suis allée le porter à l'autre bout de la rue.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Non c'est sur,  enfants en bas age touche-a-tout et animaux car les animaux ont tendance a vouloir les attraper. Mon chien ne fait pas la différence entre une mouche et une abeille qui butine alors en regle générale je lui interdis de toucher a tout ce qui vole, mais bon, derriere mon dos, l'instinct domine ! Si on reste calme et loin d'un nid ou d'un essaim en quete de se poser pas de probleme.

----------


## Cass52

J'aime beaucoup prendre les insectes en photo. Et cette année, j'ai l'impression qu'il y en a particulièrement, donc j'y ai passé l'été !

----------


## armandine

De sublimes photos et surtout de magnifiques insectes à vous couper le souffle et que je ne vois jamais par chez moi. Je ne savais pas que les libellules pouvait être rose/violine. Et tu as pu photographier toutes ces merveilles dans quelle région ? En R.P ?

----------


## Cass52

Merci beaucoup ! Je ne savais pas non plus, mais c'est fou la différence des insectes d'un kilomètre par rapport à un autre seulement. 
J'peux le dire ici : toutes ces photos ont été prises en Aquitaine.
J'poste tout sur ma page FB au fur et à mesure : selon les saisons, les années etc. il y a plein d'espèces différentes !

----------


## armandine

Je sens que je vais y faire une petite visite car cela m'intéresse beaucoup

----------


## superdogs

Je trouve aussi Cass que cette année,les insectes sont en nombre ! J'ai eu la belle surprise de traverser une grosse nuée de papillons il y a quelques semaines, aux abords de haies d'églantiers en fleurs. C'était magique !
Et ça a duré plusieurs semaines...  ::

----------


## armandine

J'aime énormément ton site Cass52
Chez moi, les papillons sont venus avec les prunes bien mures en même temps que les abeilles et les guepes. Parades nuptiales en spectacle.... De petits papillons bruns/roux. Depuis qu'il n'y a plus de prunes, tout ce petit monde est parti butiné ailleurs et cela me manque.

----------


## Cass52

Oui les papillons aiment beaucoup se regrouper à certains endroits Superdogs !
Ooooh merci Armandine c'est super gentil !  :: 
J'suis justement en pleine programmation de photos sur la page Facebook (j'en ai déjà de prévues jusqu'à novembre  ::  ) du coup j'en profite pour vous en mettre une petite toute fraîche :

----------


## Segusia52

Femelle d'Argus ?

----------


## Cass52

Et bien justement je n'arrivais pas à trouver l'espèce de celui-ci !
Le truc c'est qu'il était tacheté sous les ailes, mais aussi au-dessus... du coup je suis pas sûre que ça colle toujours avec l'Argus, si ?

----------


## Segusia52

Il y a pas mal de variétés d'argus, et effectivement, il peut tout à fait être tacheté sur le dessus des ailes.

Quelle taille, le bestiau ? Sa face est noire et blanche ?

Un lien sympa du Museum :

http://propage.mnhn.fr/sites/propage...-papillons.pdf

----------


## Cass52

Pas bien grand, 3/4 cm à peu près, et pour les couleurs noir et blanc oui sans doute, enfin comme tu le vois sur la photo quoi. 
Ca correspond pas à ce que je vois sur le lien...

----------


## Segusia52

Non, j'ai mis le lien simplement pour les gens qui cherchent quelques bases sur des spécimens courants.

Voici par exemple une femelle d'Argus bleu :



On voit nettement les antennes "annelées" noir et blanc.

http://sable.emouvant.over-blog.com/...-78828455.html

----------


## Cass52

Oui je vois...
On dirait quand même que le motif du dessus n'est pas exactement le même, mais bon... ça doit quand même être ça !  ::

----------


## Segusia52

Le motif n'est jamais le même. C'est comme les taches des Dalmatiens, les rayures d'un chat ou le faciès d'un oiseau : il n'y en a pas deux pareils. La faute à l'ADN !

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Waouh, c'est la première fois que je vois une libellule rose en métropole! 
Je connaissais deux espèces de cette couleur, une américaine et une africaine... Tu as le nom de celle-ci?

----------


## Cass52

Sur ma page Facebook j'avais marqué que c'était une trithémis pourpré : je pense toujours vraiment que c'est ça. ^^

----------


## Segusia52

Si c'est le cas, cela vaut le coup de la signaler au réseau d'observation compétent.  :: 

*Répartition, habitat[modifier | modifier le code]*Cette libellule tropicale semble dotée d'une très bonne capacité de dispersion.
Les naturalistes l'ont vue rapidement remonter vers le nord, jusqu'en Europe du sud, probablement à la faveur du changement climatique.
Elle aurait franchi la Méditerranée via le détroit de Gibraltar vers 1975. Détectée en Corse en 1989, elle était signalée sur le continent dans le Roussillon dès 1994.
Son expansion est en France suivie par l'ONEM (Observatoire Naturaliste des Ecosystèmes Méditerranéens) avec le réseau Tela Insecta, dans le cadre d'un dispositif de type Sciences citoyennes (enquête et cartographie interactive3).

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Merci, c'est donc bien l'espèce Africaine à laquelle je pensais... Mais je ne la voyais pas remonter si au nord! Enfin, quand tu dis Aquitaine... C'est plutôt Poitiers, Bordeaux, Périgueux, Agen ou Biarritz? 
Parce que maintenant c'est tellement grand que si tu étais au sud de la grande région...

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Attention avec ces especes importées accidentellement ou en raison des changements climatiques et qui deviennent invasives au détriment des especes autochtones depuis ces 20 dernieres années. Et ca concerne flore et faune malheureusement.

----------


## Cass52

Tu sais s'il y a un site ou je peux envoyer la photo de la bestiole Segusia ?
Et Vivelesbergers, la photo a pourtant été prise au nord de l'Aquitaine, à la pointe entre Gironde/Dordogne.

----------


## Segusia52

Faire des recherches sur les liens cités dans ces articles :

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tela_Insecta

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sciences_participatives

----------


## mer064

Cette libellule, selon mon cher et  tendre (amoureux de libellules) c'est une espèce que l'on trouve souvent dans les Landes (trithémis annulata)  :Smile:

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Oui peut etre originaire d'un pays mediterraneen et adaptée a la douceur du climat depuis qq années comme d'autres especes que l'on ne trouvait pas au nord de la Loire. Je suis envahie en IDF par des mantes religieuses vertes et qui deviennent marron (?) par mimetisme peut etre car invisibles dans l'herbe verte et les marrons ds les feuilles mortes qui commencent. Etrange, hier une magnifique verte avec un gros ventre (femelle) environ 5cm. Carnivores, elles restent a l'affut immobiles, on ne les voit pas. Je croyais que les mantes religieuses ne se trouvaient que dans le sud ? Jamais vu avant ces 3 dernieres annees.

----------


## Cass52

les trithémis annulata et pourpré sont les mêmes mer064, mais ça me confirme qu'il s'agit bien de cette espèce, merci. ^^
D'acc Segusia, je verrai quand j'aurai un peu de temps.

----------


## mer064

Oui, c'est la même=annulata ou pourpré   :Smile:

----------


## vivelesbergers!

> Tu sais s'il y a un site ou je peux envoyer la photo de la bestiole Segusia ?
> Et Vivelesbergers, la photo a pourtant été prise au nord de l'Aquitaine, à la pointe entre Gironde/Dordogne.



Aaaah mais c'est pas le nord ça ! Le nord c'est la Vienne et les Deux-Sèvres (-30°C, -40°C, -50°C selon les basques...)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui peut etre originaire d'un pays mediterraneen et adaptée a la douceur du climat depuis qq années comme d'autres especes que l'on ne trouvait pas au nord de la Loire. Je suis envahie en IDF par des mantes religieuses vertes et qui deviennent marron (?) par mimetisme peut etre car invisibles dans l'herbe verte et les marrons ds les feuilles mortes qui commencent. Etrange, hier une magnifique verte avec un gros ventre (femelle) environ 5cm. Carnivores, elles restent a l'affut immobiles, on ne les voit pas. Je croyais que les mantes religieuses ne se trouvaient que dans le sud ? Jamais vu avant ces 3 dernieres annees.



Toujours vu des Mantes en Creuse en tout cas!

----------


## N'Gorongoro

La Creuse c'est deja le sud par rapport a IDF !! Je parle nord et sud de la Loire ou avant les especes se distinguaient plus qu'aujourd'hui ou certaines remontent, tout comme la flore d'ailleurs.

----------


## vivelesbergers!

La Creuse au sud... 
Viens en janvier, tu vas voir! :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

* nan mais IDF t'as raison c'est le pôle nord ceci dit! *

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Je sais qu'il peut geler dur la bas l'hiver, mais j'en reviens a ma limite Loire bien que la difference soit plus nuancée ces dernieres décennies niveau climatique.

----------


## Steph93

Début septembre, il y avait une abeille "blanche" en train du butiner sur ma terrasse. Je n'en avais jamais vu des comme ça.

Et j'ai vu avec plaisir une autre abeille repartir avec son "trésor" ! Il doit y avoir à manger dans le coin.

----------


## armandine

Voici une sorte de lierre qui fait des fleurs en ce moment et je ne vous dis pas le bourdonnement et l'activité qui règne autour de ces fleurs. Les abeilles, les guèpes et un insecte que je n'avais jamais vu, comme une très très grosse guèpe/frelon, tête et ailes noires et corps fuselé pratiquement tout orange (je n'ai malheureusement pas pu prendre une photo, n'ayant pas de zoom et n'étant pas assez près mais on la devine un peu sur une des fleurs) viennent y butiner du matin jusqu'au soir. Franchement cela fait plaisir de les voir et de les entendre. Malheureusement, cela dépasse de beaucoup sur la rue alors je serai obligée de couper un gros morceau quand il n'y aura plus de fleurs (comme nous avons déjà eu des remarques comme quoi nos arbres faisaient désordre dans le paysage propounet de la rue......)
Elle est à peine visible, juste une petite tache orange sur un bout de feuille pratiquement au centre de la photo.
Est ce que quelqu'un sait de quel insecte il s'agit (plutôt selon ma description en fait)

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Je ne vois rien !!!

----------


## armandine

Désolée, je m'en doutais. Et la description succinte que j'ai faite ne vous dit rien comme insecte non plus ?

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Aucune idée. Toutefois si tu as des frelons europeens jaunes tigrés avec un front orange (comme de grosses guepes) es tu sure de ne pas avoir de frelons asiatiques legerement plus petits, corps marron/orange et cul jaune ? Vois en recherche gogol a frelons europeens et asiatiques (les differences) je dis ca par hasard, en en ayant beaucoup dans ma vigne eurepoeens majoritaires et quelques asiatiques, les 2 especes se livrant parfois a des combats au corps a corps. La ils vont se  rarefier en cette saison pour mourir et les jeunes reines hiverner pour la promotion 2018 ! Chaque nid étant désaffecté en fin de saison.

----------


## armandine

Oui, je vais faire cela, mais je pensais plutôt à une guèpe. Rien de jaune dans son corps. Que du noir et du orange. Je fais une recherche....
Bon, j'ai pas trouvé du tout une image qui ressemble à la bestiole que j'ai vu, par contre, j'ai pu comparer son corps avec plusieurs corps de guêpe et je pense que s'en est une. Ils parlent de guêpes noires. Ce n'est pas un frelon asiatique de toute façon.
Elle était seule et butinait tranquillement autour des fleurs avec quelques autres guêpes et abeilles.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Il y a tellement de sortes d'insectes mais tu as vu la difference entre les frelons. C'est interessant de les distinguer.

----------


## armandine

Je n'ai même pas pu regarder toutes les images tellement il y en avait. Et particulièrement des guêpes. C'est sur que c'est très intéressant mais il faut vraiment s'y pencher sérieusement comme toi tu le fais parce qu'on ne pourrait jamais imaginer que ce monde recèle tant de différences au sein d'une même espèce.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

C'est tres particulier, il y a des centaines de milliers d'especes d'insectes dans le monde et certainement quelques unes non encore découvertes ou étudiées. Mais sous nos latitudes certaines aussi ont pratiquement disparu comme le reste, du fait de l'homme.

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Quand j'ai vu la première j'ai pensé tout de suite à une abeille caucasienne... Tu as un apiculteur dans le coin?
https://www.apiculture.net/blog/labe...-caucasica-n70
(si le lien marche pas c'était un article sur l'abeille caucasienne).
Le second on dirait bien un bourdon, les raquettes chargées de pollen, tant mieux!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

réponse à steph93!

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Je ne vois rien sur le lierre meme en zoomant ! Tu as une vue perçante !!!

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Ah non, c'est sur la page d'avant, l'abeille en gros plan!
Désolée j'ai vraiment TOUJOURS un métro de retard! :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais en tant qu'apicultrice amateur je plussoie le lierre, bien sûr, qui est super important à cette saison pour les abeilles (et tous ses cousins pollinisateurs) car ses fleurs donnent du pollen en quantité...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais en tant qu'apicultrice amateur je plussoie le lierre, bien sûr, qui est super important à cette saison pour les abeilles (et tous ses cousins pollinisateurs) car ses fleurs donnent du pollen en quantité...

----------


## Steph93

Ah oui cela ressemble bien Vivelesbergers !
Après recherches apparemment, oui il y a des apiculteurs dans les villes d'à côté. Les ruches seraient plus installées dans les parcs ou vers les champs.

----------


## duma762000

je confirme, le lierre est un champion du pollen à cette époque de l'année. quand toutes les autres fleurs ont fâné.

----------


## Steph93

Voici la photo d'Armandine coupée à l'endroit où je crois voir "l'inconnue" :

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Merci pour l'agrandissement. J'en ai et elles font des nids de terre dans le sol avec des trous d'aeration et de sortie comme les abeilles maçonnes. Mais celle ci a plutot un corps de guepe. Peut etre une syrphe qui ressemble a une guepe et est aussi un butineur mais appartient a la vaste famille des mouches. Peut etre .. Ca lui ressemble

----------


## Cass52

Hello !
Bon, j'ai retenté ces derniers jours de dénicher de jolis insectes à prendre en photo, mais grosse déception : rien du tout ! Evidemment il n'y a plus de papillons ni libellules à cette saison, mais je n'ai pas trouvé grand chose d'autre non plus. Il y avait une jolie petite chenille, à un moment, mais je n'ai pas eu le temps d'aller chercher mon appareil photo. ^^
Du coup je vous ressors une petite photo de cet été, en souvenir de la bonne époque, pour ne pas vous laisser frustrés.  :Stick Out Tongue:  



Bon mois de novembre à tous !

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Au fait, je sais qu'on vend (notamment a la LPO) des hotels a insectes. Il est trop tard pour cette année. Ils sont tous "logés" pour l'hiver..en divers endroits naturels. Mais si au printemps, je récupere une vieille ruche ou caisse en bois avec des fentes, ou carrément une "ruche tronc" naturelle, vide,  en deco de jardin, aurai je la chance d'y attirer des insectes vu que mon jardin est sauvage.. Peu importe l'espece.. ? J'ai deja eu des bourdons en petite colonie dans ma toiture. J'ai lu qu'on peut aussi attirer des abeilles dans une ruche tronc, uniquement pour le plaisir et leur protection, sans recolte de miel, les laisser vivre leur vie.. Pas question de me lancer la dedans.. J'ai deja des trous naturels dans le sol et des vieux murs pour les abeilles solitaires (maçonnes ou charpentieres) dont j'ai vu des cocons remplis de pollen

----------


## armandine

J'ai enfin réussi à prendre une photo proche de la fameuse guèpe dont je vous parle qui continue à butiner (et elles sont plusieurs d'ailleurs) sous le soleil froid les fleurs du lierre

----------


## radis

> Au fait, je sais qu'on vend (notamment a la LPO) des hotels a insectes. Il est trop tard pour cette année. Ils sont tous "logés" pour l'hiver..en divers endroits naturels. Mais si au printemps, je récupere une vieille ruche ou caisse en bois avec des fentes, ou carrément une "ruche tronc" naturelle, vide,  en deco de jardin, aurai je la chance d'y attirer des insectes vu que mon jardin est sauvage.. Peu importe l'espece.. ? J'ai deja eu des bourdons en petite colonie dans ma toiture. J'ai lu qu'on peut aussi attirer des abeilles dans une ruche tronc, uniquement pour le plaisir et leur protection, sans recolte de miel, les laisser vivre leur vie.. Pas question de me lancer la dedans.. J'ai deja des trous naturels dans le sol et des vieux murs pour les abeilles solitaires (maçonnes ou charpentieres) dont j'ai vu des cocons remplis de pollen


j'ai eu une annee un nid de frelons dans un nichoir a oiseaux ...
ils avaient prolonge la structure par en dessous .
donc je suppose que si tu leur proposes des structures, il y a bien des petites bebetes qui s'y interesseront ...

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Oui merci. En fait c'est logique, je vais bricoler quelque chose avec une caisse en bois ou meme des nichoirs.. On verra qui s'installera !

----------


## phacélie

armandine, il me semble que c'est (hélas) un frelon asiatique.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Oui s'il est gros environ 2-3cm mais plus petit que l'Europeen qui peut faire 3,5 cm. En septembre, envahie par les deux especes (vigne) qui s'empoignaient et combattaient sur le sol ! Impressionnant. Ils etaient nerveux entre eux mais pas avec moi

----------


## armandine

Oui 2-3 cm. Mince. J'ai bien vu que les abeilles ne venaient plus et que juste eux venaient. Ils butinent tranquillement et on passe toute la journee a cote des feullages sans reactions de leur part mais  de toute facon quelques qu'espece que se soit on les laisse toujours tranquilles et on se contente juste de les admirer. Il faut que je regarde sur le net les infos que je peux trouver sur les frelons asiatiques.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Tu tapes "frelon asiatique" et "differences entre frelons europeens et asiatiques" plein de liens, de photos. D'ailleurs j'en avais postés je crois sur le poste du nid de frelons ou celui ci je ne sais plus. Si ta bete est grosse et fait un bourdonnement caracteristique, impressionnant, c'est un frelon. Mais la en cette saison normalement ils hibernent, certains sont morts en fin de cycle de vie. Si la temperature remonte de quelques degrés avec le soleil ils peuvent ressortir

----------


## armandine

Oui, vous avez raison phacélie et toi. Ce sont des frelons asiatiques. J'espère qu'il n'y a pas de nid car cela est plus génant et il va falloir que je taille le lierre car une grosse masse de ce végétal penche sur la rue et des passants pourraient s'affoler en voyant ces petites bêtes tournoyer autour des fleurs. Déjà la personne qui etait venue changer le compteur de gaz avait dit qu'il n'était pas rassurer car il avait vu des guèpes..... 
Mais effectivement j'ai lu aussi que l'hiver, ils dorment ou meurent par les gelées (mais vu le réchauffement climatique, en RP, pas de gelées pour le moment) et que de toute façon un nid n'était pas réinvesti l'année suivante. Mais au cas où il y aurait un nid et que les frelons soit endormis, je préférerais les piéger et les remettre ailleurs. Les gens ont vite fait d'agiter les bras dans tous les sens dès qu'un insecte tourne autour d'eux en poussant des cris hystériques et il vaut mieux éviter un accident.

----------


## superdogs

> Oui, vous avez raison phacélie et toi. Ce sont des frelons asiatiques. J'espère qu'il n'y a pas de nid car cela est plus génant et il va falloir que je taille le lierre car une grosse masse de ce végétal penche sur la rue et des passants pourraient s'affoler en voyant ces petites bêtes tournoyer autour des fleurs. *Déjà la personne qui etait venue changer le compteur de gaz avait dit qu'il n'était pas rassurer car il avait vu des guèpes.....* 
> Mais effectivement j'ai lu aussi que l'hiver, ils dorment ou meurent par les gelées (mais vu le réchauffement climatique, en RP, pas de gelées pour le moment) et que de toute façon un nid n'était pas réinvesti l'année suivante. Mais au cas où il y aurait un nid et que les frelons soit endormis, je préférerais les piéger et les remettre ailleurs. Les gens ont vite fait d'agiter les bras dans tous les sens dès qu'un insecte tourne autour d'eux en poussant des cris hystériques et il vaut mieux éviter un accident.


ça me fait sourire, parce que le grand gaillard qui est venu me changer mon compteur d'eau (extérieur en sol, celui à l'ancienne avec la dalle dessus...) a hésité un bon moment avant de descendre dans la fosse, des musaraignes font leur nid dedans.. Une toute petite est sortie quand il a soulevé la dalle, moi, je m'y attendais, pas lui !!  ::

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Trouillards les mecs ! Les idees reçues ont la vie dure et contribuent a l'extermination des insectes et autres especes.
Les guepes, les frelons, les bourdons ne reviennent jamais dans le meme nid, d'une saison a l'autre. Pas de souci

----------


## superdogs

N'Gorongoro, tout simplement, j'avais mis des tuteurs à tomates en tiges de bambou, prises dans mon jardin, et en cours de saison, j'ai entendu un jour un bruit de bourdonnement en arrosant mes tomates.. un insecte, je ne sais pas lequel, avait élu domicile dans l'une des tiges creuses.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Oui et quand on observe les vegetaux, ou au ras du sol, on voit une vie surprenante ! Chacun sa place et son role ..

----------


## Luli

Je suis surprise de lire que les guêpes changent de nid tous les ans... dans ma maison natale (une vieille ferme) il y a une porte métallique qui mène au verger et chaque année des guêpes viennent faire un nid au même endroit, à savoir dans le montant horizontal de la porte (dans le tube métallique creux).

Malheureusement chaque année nous sommes obligés de détruire ce nid car ouvrir ou actionner cette porte (ce que nous faisons plusieurs fois par jour) rend les guêpes folles furieuses et que mon grand père est mortellement allergique aux piqûres de guêpes (sa dernière piqûre s'étant soldée par des jours de coma et une survie jugée miraculeuse par son médecin... et il avait trente ans de moins qu'aujourd'hui !)

Cela me pose souci mais je comprend la décision familiale de ne prendre aucun risque avec ce nid particulièrement dangereux. Le mieux que je puisse faire est de surveiller à chacune de mes venues cette barre de métal afin que le nid soit détecté le plus tôt possible et qu'il soit détruit lorsqu'il ne contient qu'un minimum de guêpes...

Mais du coup, comment se fait il que ce nid soit réinvesti année après année ? Est-ce une nouvelle population de guêpes à chaque fois qui tombe par hasard sur les reste de ce nid et en prennent possession ?

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Peut etre, mais ce n'est pas le meme nid. Elles construisent pour loger la nouvelle reine. Voir les liens sur ce sujet. Malheureusement, eviter de detruire les nids habités. Quand le nid est vidé, l'enlever  sans qu'il reste des lambeaux. Bien nettoyer l'endroit.  D'ailleurs quand on le retire, vide, il s'affaisse. Les hyménopteres disparaissent a vitesse V comme pas mal d'especes deja recemment eteintes (voir ce sujet dans la rubrique generale protection animale

----------


## Luli

Je sais bien, encore une fois je les comprend mais n'approuve pas (ce n'est pas chez moi, pas mes règles). J'essaierai de voir pendant l'hiver s'il n'y aurait pas moyen de boucher ce tube de métal. Cela résoudrait le souci, d'autant que le terrain ne manque pas d'endroits pour construire un nid sans que ce soit dangereux pour les humains. Il n'y a vraiment que cet endroit précis qui est problématique.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Oui bouchez bien le trou. De toute facon ce ne sont pas les memes qui reviennent mais d'autres qui auront repere l'endroit favorable. J'ai le pb avec des essaims recurrents chaque annee dans un vieux mur propice a leur installation  j'ai fait colmatter le trou avant qu'elles ne s'y installent (mai-juin lors de l'essaimage) car directement sur mon habitation.

----------


## armandine

Des bourdonnements au dessus du prunier et pas mal d'abeilles venant butiner les fleurs. Et hier j'ai vu un magnifique papillon Paon Du Jour. Cela fait vraiment plaisir.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Deja ? C'est vrai que des qu'il fait plus doux en mars, les insectes reapparaissent. Ici a Paris pour l'instant, quelques mouches se hasardent dehors

----------


## superdogs

::  chez moi aussi, ça commence à bourdonner ..
j'ai déjà vu aussi mes 2 premières coccinelles, et mon premier moustique !

----------


## del28

mon jardinet se peuple d'année en année. y avait que des pince oreille et des mouches qd je suis arrivée.
elle devait bombarder des tonnes de ''qui tue tout'' la mamie d'avant.
après les araignées, les escargots, les grillons, les sauterelles, les papillons, les fourmis, les abeilles de toutes sortes, qui ont colonisé/visitent, cette année (la 6ème) mes nouveaux arrivants sont un ptit troupeau de colonels.
quand je les ai découverts tout à l'heure ... une vraie gamine  ::  je passerais des heures à les regarder vaquer à leurs ptites affaires

----------


## armandine

Je ne sais pas ce que sont les colonels ? Je ne connais que les gendarmes....

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Ce n'est pas le meme grade ! Je ne les connais pas non plus : des punaises des bois  ? Il y a tant d'especes de couleurs et formes differentes

----------


## radis

ou un petit nom local du gendarme !

----------


## del28

oui des gendarmes  :: 

(même si c'est pas des insectes, le jour ou j'ai des lézards je fais péter le champ. ils ne sont pas loin ....)

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Ici j'ai vu la première hirondelle la semaine dernière. J'espère que le nid sur ma façade sera de nouveau fréquenté cette année! Les hirondelles suivent les insectes... Donc la saison est partie!

----------


## superdogs

> oui des gendarmes 
> 
> (même si c'est pas des insectes, le jour ou j'ai des lézards je fais péter le champ. ils ne sont pas loin ....)



En parlant de gendarmes, j'en ai sauvé 2 ce matin, tombés dans un seau de récup d'eau... ils étaient bien contents d'être au sec..
il y en a beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup chez moi, présence d'althéas..

Et pour les lézards, beaucoup aussi, j'ai un jardin en grande partie plein sud.. avec des tas de cachettes possibles. La 1ere année, j'avais mal vu, juste un truc frétiller sous les herbes, j'ai cru que j'avais acheté une maison avec des serpents.. ::

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Ah mais c'est bon signe pour la biodiversité les serpents! Ou les mignons orvets, pour commencer? (ça fait deux ou trois ans que je n'en ai pas vu, ceci dit, des orvets...)

----------


## armandine

Je pense que les serpents disparaissent aussi. Sincerement je prefere un terrain avec drs lezards plutot qu'avec des serpentd. Les viperes sont venimeuses et quand on a des chats ou des chiens c'est un peu angoissants et dangereux, voir mortel
Avoir des lezards chez soi c'est quand meme plus securisant et ce sont de tres beaux animaux.

----------


## vivelesbergers!

C'est pour ça que je propose les orvets! Ils ne sont pas venimeux (et pas grands non plus). Mais de plus en plus rares, hélas...

----------


## superdogs

Ok pour les orvets, pas de soucis.. mais les serpents, avec les  animaux... et moi qui adore marcher pieds nus dans l'herbe, même si pas venimeux, euh, ça ne me tente pas,  :: 

J'ai vu un papillon très mignon ce midi : tout blanc, avec le bout des ailes orange flashy... le orange du poisson Nemo.
je regarde si je trouve une photo..

----------


## phacélie

Les orvets sont des lézards en fait.
Et souvent massacrés par les chats et les poules...

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Les orvets, au printemps, comme l'herbe est haute j'en ai pas mal dans mon jardin. C'est pourquoi il ne faut pas tondre pour les préserver. Ils affectionnent l'ombre et l'humidité. Par contre les viperes, je n'en ai plus vues depuis deux ou trois ans, décimées par les voisins. A une époque, j'avais des jeunes d'une vingtaine de cm que je parvenais a attraper dans un bocal de verre coincé contre un mur, avec de grands gants de batiment, puis allais les relacher a la lisiere du bois/ champs. Elles sortent a la fraiche pour chasser. Triste disparition

----------


## superdogs

Edit

C'est lui : https://www.quelestcetanimal.com/lepidopteres/laurore/

----------


## phacélie

C'est un mâle donc  :: 
ici tu en apprendras plus que sur ton lien il me semble, tu verras la chenille aussi :
https://www.zoom-nature.fr/laurore-l...-du-printemps/

@ N'gorongoro : Moi, je ne vois plus de vipères, je vois surtout des couleuvres depuis quelques années, je me demande si elles partagent leur territoire ou si les unes ont chassé les autres.

----------


## armandine

Ce n'est pas simple quand meme les serpents quand on a des animaux. Cela m'angoisserait beaucoup. Par contre, effectivement, les lezards doivent etre de supers proies bien amusantes pour les chats, ce qui est bien triste.
Je n'ai vu qu'un seul bourdon tout au long de cette journee ensoleillee. Avec les uies, toutes les fleurs du prunier sont tombees et plus d'abeille du tout. J'en avais retrouve deux, agonisantes, tournant sur elles memes, l' arriere de leur corp paraissant comme paralyse. Je me suis dit que cela ne pouvait pas venir des chats...Et il a fallu les tuer pour leur eviter de rester comme cela. Tres tres dur de faire cela...

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Les couleuvres a collier, les coronelles sont les plus communes. Je ne les vois qu'au printemps mais tres peu. Elles grimpent dans ma vigne ou mon vieux mur plein de trous, contient parfois un nid de mésanges bleues, or elles recherchent oeufs et oisillons. Non je ne pense pas qu'elles concurrencent  les viperes (aspic dans mon coin) car j'ai souvent vu dans le passé,  l'une et l'autre dans le jardin. La disparition est due a l'homme dans mon cas. Les poules chassent les serpents aussi comme tu avais mis la video Phacelie, pour ceux qui en ont en liberté. Pour les chats je pense qu'ils detectent mieux les serpents que les chiens pour qui c'est plus un risque de fourrer son museau sur une vipere lovée car acculée. C'est la qu'elle crache et se defend, sinon elle fuit.

Pour les abeilles hélas, le déclin est bien la depuis des années. En revanche davantage de bourdons terrestres je trouve ces 3 dernieres années.  Laissez du treffle blanc, ils en raffolent.. Perso je n'y connais rien en papillons sauf que chaque espece est infeodée a un type de fleurs, mimetisme parfait, permettant leur pollenisation.

----------


## superdogs

"l’aurore signe vraiment l’entrée dans le printemps." j'en conclue que ENFIN !! nous y voila !

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Que voilà une bonne nouvelle !

----------


## radis

ah moi aussi j'ai vu un petit papillon blanc et orange aujourd'hui ... :: 

j'etais a la campagne cette aprem, c'etait tres agreable ...
c'est un jardin qui n'est absolument pas traite, les buissons font scritchscritch, il y a plein de petites bestioles !! je n'y suis jamais mega efficace en terme de jardinage, parce que je reste a regarder tout et n'importe quoi ...

et il y a quand meme des trucs qui me bluffent : dans un bac qui fait environ 80 cm de haut, il y a 20 cms d'eau au fond, et dans ces 20 cms ?? un dytique ... c'est un bac en plastique, avec des cotes verticaux ... le terrain est plutot sec, il y a un ruisseau mais a plusieurs centaines de metre . comment ce dytique est arrive la ??  

je me suis aussi arretee sur ceux ci, que je connais pas ?


ils mangeaient tranquillement des feuilles d'arum sauvage, des beaux grands insectes d'un bleu métallisé ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

ah, celui ci:http://champignon.champyves.free.fr/...ml/I_Meloe.htm

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Ca ressemble a une sorte de scarabée ..mais lequel ?? J'en ai des gros noirs l'été qui creusent des terriers pour s'abriter. C'est trop drole. Parfois je les trouve sur le dos et les remets sur pattes !! Laisser son jardin naturel, sans traitements, avec des haies naturelles, des fleurs melliferes et la nature revient au bout de quelques années

----------


## radis

j'ai rajoute le lien, c'est un meloe printanier ! il est tres beau ...

----------


## armandine

Ce ne sont pas des bousiers N'Gorongoro. En foret, il y en a plein et c'est horrible car ces pauvres bestioles se retrouvent sur le dos et n'arrivent pas a se retourner. Ils meurent martyrises par les passants ou agonisants des jours. Chaque fois, je passe mon temps a les retourner. Est ce les memes ? Car la femelle des Lucanes ressemble egalement a un grand scarabe noir. Chez moi, elles se terrent sous les pierres. J'ai reussi a les nourrir en leur donnant du melon car en general, l'ete, apres l'accouplement et la ponte des oeufs, elles meurent de non nourriture et d'affaiblissement sauf si elles peuvent trouver de la nourriture a cote d'elles (je pense avoir lu cela, mais je ne suis pas du tout maitre en la matiere malheureusement.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Il y a plusieurs especes et pratiquement toutes se nourrissent d'organismes en décomposition ou participent a leur decomposition ( animaux ou vegetaux) et contribuent ainsi avec d'autres nécrophages, au nettoyage et recyclage des charognes ou vegetaux .. D'autres utilisent ces materiaux pour y deposer leurs oeufs dont les larves se nourriront de la matiere (mouches bleues, noires, vertes dites "a merde"

----------


## phacélie

@radis : ça vole, un dytique  ::

----------


## radis

> @radis : ça vole, un dytique


 aaaah ... tout s'explique ....merci !!
et ils repartent si ca ne leur convient pas ? :: 
parce que dans ce bac, je lui mis le nenuphar qui attend d'etre installe depuis un moment, en me disant que ca lui tiendrait compagnie, mais les 20 cms, ce n'etait que de l'eau de pluie ... meme pour un petit dytique, ca n'est pas tres nourrissant ...

quand meme, c'est rigolo qu'il atterrisse dans ce fond de bac ...

ceci dit, j'etais restee en admiration aussi dans ma cour minuscule, avec un mini bac d'eau, devant une libellule ... comment elle avait su ??

----------


## armandine

Un diptyque vole.Je ne le savais pas du tout. Et jamais je ne l'aurais jamais imagine. On apprend plein de choses sur ce post.

----------


## radis

ouiiiiii ...
en le voyant nager, je n'ai pas imagine qu'il puisse aussi voler ! je suis nouille des fois ...

----------


## phacélie

Oui, le dytique s'en ira comme il est venu si ton bac ne lui convient pas.
Et la libellule que tu as vue était probablement en expédition de chasse  ::

----------


## armandine

Des bourdons sillonent maintenant le jardin depuis que j'ai rachete des fleurs pour reinstaller le jardin pour une nouvelle saison. Malheureusement, je n'ai pas la possibilite d'avoir des fleurs sauvages.
Et j'ai vu une seule guepe car elle est rentree malencontreusement dans la maison (j'ai toujours peur pour mes chats).

----------


## radis

pourquoi tu ne peux pas avoir de fleurs sauvages ?

quand j'etais dans Paris, j'avais une jardiniere que j'avais juste rempli de terre, c'etait etonnant tout ce qui poussait quand meme dedans, apporte par le vent, les oiseaux ...

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Tu peux semer des graines de fleurs sauvages (jardineries, boutique LPO) ou planter des boutures..

----------


## norvege2015

Depuis quelques années un coin de mon jardin en ville est réservé au fleurs mellifères et j'ai installé mon banc devant.Je suis étonnée de toutes les espèces différentes qui viennent butiner et mon chat apprécie beaucoup d'aller l'explorer ou y dormir.J'ai vu au moins 3 espèces de bourdon dont un vraiment trés gros.Mais mes voisins sont venus se plaindre de l'augmentation de ''mouches''....

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Les mouches proliferent en raison de la disparition de certains de leurs prédateurs ..oiseaux, frelons, insectivores divers, arachnidés etc..

----------


## norvege2015

C'est vrai que dans ma commune je ne vois plus d'oiseaux à part des pies et des perruches .Et il ne faut pas compter sur mon cat pour chasser les mouches, il est blasé
.

----------


## armandine

C'est vraiment une super idee le bac avec des plantes sauvages dedans. Justement, j'qi recupere, il y a quelques mois un grand bac en bois que des gens avaient mis dans les encombrants, sur le trottoir. Mais je ne savais pas trop quoi en faire. Ma petite tete d'humaine n'a pas imagine une seule seconde que l'on pouvait acheter des graines de fleurs sauvages en boutique. Mais est ce qu'il n'est pas trop tard maintenant pour les planter ? En principe les semis se font en debut d'annee non ? (j'avoue que je suis totalement ignorante pour tout cela d'autant plus que je n'ai absolument pas la"main verte" alors que j'adore toutes les plantes). 
Les gens sont toujours pres a se plaindre lorsqu'il s'agit d'animaux, surtout dans les villes. Trop de pigeons, trop de rats, trop de mouches....
et blabla.....mais ils ne disent rien et ne font rien concernant la disparition des abeilles ou des papillons. Un moment, je me rappelle, il y avait eu une veritable caballe contre les etourneaux qui se rassemblaient en groupe. Moi je suis bien contente de les entendre quand c'est le moment sur un grand sapin proche de la maison. Cela me change de trop de bruits du voisinage en bricolage, fiesta barbecue, musique, hurlements de piscine et la liste est trop exhaustive.....

----------


## superdogs

Hier, dans mon jardin, accouplement de libellules..
Les insectes sont de retour, c'est vraiment la belle saison qui recommence. Ici, c'est ma chienne qui essaye d'attraper tout ce qui vole : mouches, guêpes, bourdons, papillons.. heureusement, elle n'y arrive pas.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *C'est vraiment une super idee le bac avec des plantes sauvages dedans. Justement, j'qi recupere, il y a quelques mois un grand bac en bois que des gens avaient mis dans les encombrants, sur le trottoir. Mais je ne savais pas trop quoi en faire. Ma petite tete d'humaine n'a pas imagine une seule seconde que l'on pouvait acheter des graines de fleurs sauvages en boutique. Mais est ce qu'il n'est pas trop tard maintenant pour les planter ? En principe les semis se font en debut d'annee non ? (j'avoue que je suis totalement ignorante pour tout cela d'autant plus que je n'ai absolument pas la"main verte" alors que j'adore toutes les plantes).* 
> Les gens sont toujours pres a se plaindre lorsqu'il s'agit d'animaux, surtout dans les villes. Trop de pigeons, trop de rats, trop de mouches....
> et blabla.....mais ils ne disent rien et ne font rien concernant la disparition des abeilles ou des papillons. Un moment, je me rappelle, il y avait eu une veritable caballe contre les etourneaux qui se rassemblaient en groupe. Moi je suis bien contente de les entendre quand c'est le moment sur un grand sapin proche de la maison. Cela me change de trop de bruits du voisinage en bricolage, fiesta barbecue, musique, hurlements de piscine et la liste est trop exhaustive.....



Tu peux encore largement semer pas mal de plantes, la saison ne fait que commencer ; tu auras des fleurs en juin, juillet, aôut et même plus tard.
Maintenant, qu'est ce que tu appelles des plantes sauvages ?

----------


## radis

il y a effectivement maintenant dans toutes les jardineries des melanges de fleurs "a papillon", mais aussi des coquelicots, du lin, etc ...
si tu semes un melange, ce serait bien etonnant que sur le lot, il n'y en ai pas qui se plaisent . et puis tu verras aussi apparaitre des plantes que tu n'as pas seme !
les semis se font a l'automne, ou au printemps, en sol rechauffe, donc je pense aussi que tu es largement dans les temps ... 

si tu as eu la chance de recuperer un grand bac, c'est parfait ! une belle occupation pour ce week-end !!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.jardindesauveterre.com/p...ils.php?id=281

----------


## armandine

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces infos. Par plantes sauvages N' Gorongoro, je voulais dire fleurs sauvages. Cela va etre une premiere pour moi car je n'ai jamais fait de semis. Mon grand pere etait un jardinier experimente mais comme ils empoisonnait et piegeait toutes les pauvres limaces, escargots, taupes et souris qui avzient le malheur mortel de circuler dans son jardin, j'etais plus enclin a faire sauter et deterrer tous les pieges plutot que de me renseigner sur le jardinage.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Oui c'est ca,  plantes sauvages dans le sens qui fleurissent et attirent les butineurs. Toutes sont bonnes a semer a condition d'avoir le sol et l'orientation qui leur conviennent.

----------


## del28

mes ptits gendarmes se sont bien implantés. pas encore très nombreux m'enfin je ne suis pas inquiète  :: 
me font trop rire ces bestioles.
je leur ai même mis la maison à insectes à portée directe. vont être bien chez moi

----------


## armandine

Je n'en ai pas encore vu. Je les ai vu en ete l'annee derniere. Je me demande ou ils se trouvent en hiver ?

----------


## Aniky

j'ai trouvé une coccinelle  blessée. Elle a du mal à rentrer une de ses ailes et ne vole pas, après  un bon moment elle a pu la ranger et a voulu décoller mais elle est  tombé et a encore eu du mal  à ranger cette fichue aile. Une idée d'ou  je pourrais la relâcher ? Il y a un espace vert avec plein de fleurs  style jonquille/gazon très bien entretenu par la mairie et un endroit  avec des arbuste mais pas de fleurs.

----------


## armandine

Oui tu pourrais la relacher la. C'est malheureusement la condamnation pour elle car un insecte qui ne peut plus voler ne peut plus vraiment se nourrir.
Je viens de sauver a l'instant un bourdon. Mais un veritable travail d'equipe car c'est un de mes chats qui a ete tres intrigue par un bruit suspect dans les sacs plastics de terreau vides plus ou moins oublies sous la table basse ou on entrepose egalement les pots vides. Bref, un refuge pour les araignees, les limaces et les escargots. Moi je suis allee voir et j'ai vu un pauvre bourdon qui se debattait desesperement, les pattes arrieres prises dans de vieilles toiles d'araignees. Alerte generale, mon mari venant a la rescousse avec verre, carton et bout de bois fin pour essayer d'enlever le filament de la toile. Moi je tenais le verre et le carton pour ne pas que le bourdon s'envole avec cette saloperie aux pattes et mon mari a effectue avec brio la delicate et difficile intervention pour liberer les pattes du bourdon. Et bien je peux vous dire que j'ai vu avec un immense soulagement le bourdon s'envoler rapidement libre de toute entrave. C'est souvent grace a mes chats que je repere un insecte ou un vers de terre qui se trouve en difficulte. C'est vrai que cela fait vraiment chaud au coeur quand on voit qu'ils repartent. J'en ai tellement gros sur la patate quand il faut tuer un insecte car on sait que l'on ne peut rien faire d'autre que d'abreger ses souffrances.

----------


## Aniky

Super le sauvetage ! Il y  aune vidéo sur youtube ou un gars désentrave les pattes d'une araignée. 
Du coup pour la coccinelle il vaut mieux que je la tue ?

----------


## armandine

Je dirais non car elle ne parait pas souffrir. Moi je la deposerais dans le terrain dont tu as parle,

----------


## N'Gorongoro

J'abrege toujours les souffrances d'un insecte dont je vois qu'il ne pourra plus s'envoler car il est vulnerable a la predation et a l'agonie. Les insectes, pour une grande partie, passent leur vie a l'état de nymphe et ne s'envolent que pour se reproduire surtout les papillons, libellules etc. Pour les vers de terre, sauf s'ils sont désséchés et rouge foncé, je les mets dans la terre humide et ca les ravigote surtout quand une tete est saine. Apres, un lombric sert de nourriture a de nombreux insectivores ..

----------


## armandine

Mais les coccinelles marchent beaucoup sur les troncs, sur les plantes.... En fait, je ne les vois que lorsqu'elles gambadent a terre ou sur les pots et jamais en vol.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Si, elles ont un vol lourd du fait de leurs double voilure. Elles se déplacent en volant. Observe bien, tu verras. Quand j'en trouve au sol, ou dans la maison, non blessées, je les dépose sur une herbe/branche. Elles marchent sur les tiges pour se nourrir surtout

Coccinelles :
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coccinellidae

----------


## radis

ah oui, sans doute !
c'est sympa ...

mon erable est en fleur, ca me fait plaisir de voir que ca bourdonne autour ...

----------


## radis

est ce que c'est comme sur cette photo ?
http://www.gerbeaud.com/jardin/jardi...avis,1107.html

----------


## radis

ca doit etre habite, donc !
c'est chouette ...

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Xaros : peut etre des abeilles maçonnes ou charpentieres, solitaires, elles rebouchent l'orifice dans lequel elles ont pondu. Souvent, on voit le trou d'évacuation d'eau des fenetres, bouché avec de la terre et parfois un débris d'abeille ou du pollen a l'intérieur. J'en ai chaque année ainsi que des maçonnes dont chaque trou dans mon vieux mur est bouché par une larve avec du pollen.

----------


## armandine

Microcosmos passe actuellement )donc domanche soir) sur Gulli. Magnifique.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Geniale ton installation !

----------


## armandine

Oui vraiment tres sympa et interessante. J'espere que tu vas attirer plein de nouveaux habitants.
Dans le documentaire Microcosmos, j'ai vu au ralenti l'evol d'une coccinelle et effectivement, avec ses grandes ailes, ce n'est pas facile pour elle de decoller et son vol est malhabile. J'ai vu aussi un mille pattes. Je ne sais vraiment pas si cet animal existe encore. A la maison, caches sous les troncs d'arbres morts ou les pierres, il y a une petite bestiole toute plate, longue, avec beaucoup de pattes, d'un brun rouge, mais dont je ne connais pas le nom. Et il y a aussi egalement, sous les pots de fleurs des petits animaux tres gregaires et qui doivent vivre en famille car j'en vois de toutes les tailles. Ne connaissant pas leur nom je les appellrs "les tatoos" car comme lui ils ont une carapace grisatre. Est ce que vous connaissez cette petite bestiole toute mignone ?

----------


## norvege2015

Dans mon jardin ,c'est le bois de chauffage en séchage qui sert de maison aux insectes(et aux hérissons aussi d'ailleurs)

----------


## phacélie

> Oui vraiment tres sympa et interessante. J'espere que tu vas attirer plein de nouveaux habitants.
> Dans le documentaire Microcosmos, j'ai vu au ralenti l'evol d'une coccinelle et effectivement, avec ses grandes ailes, ce n'est pas facile pour elle de decoller et son vol est malhabile. J'ai vu aussi un mille pattes. Je ne sais vraiment pas si cet animal existe encore. A la maison, caches sous les troncs d'arbres morts ou les pierres, il y a *une petite bestiole toute plate, longue, avec beaucoup de pattes, d'un brun rouge*, mais dont je ne connais pas le nom. Et il y a aussi egalement, sous les pots de fleurs des petits animaux tres gregaires et qui doivent vivre en famille car j'en vois de toutes les tailles. Ne connaissant pas leur nom* je les appellrs "les tatoos" car comme lui ils ont une carapace grisatre*. Est ce que vous connaissez cette petite bestiole toute mignone ?


Une scutigère et des cloportes ?

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Il y a tellement d'especes de scolopandres et de cloportes.
Soulevez pierres et souches pourries. Fruits abimés  tombés de l'arbre. Ca grouille de vie .. Tous participent au nettoyage de la matiere organique en decomposition.

----------


## del28

alors là, trop fort.
je faisais une pause entre deux coups de karcher et je me mets à penser à ce post, je tourne la tête vers ma maison à insecte et pile à ce moment là, je vois une ptite abeille entrer dans un tronc creux.
j'ai trois entrées bouchées. je suis trop contente  ::

----------


## superdogs

> Oui vraiment tres sympa et interessante. J'espere que tu vas attirer plein de nouveaux habitants.
> Dans le documentaire Microcosmos, j'ai vu au ralenti l'evol d'une coccinelle et effectivement, avec ses grandes ailes, ce n'est pas facile pour elle de decoller et son vol est malhabile. J'ai vu aussi un mille pattes. Je ne sais vraiment pas si cet animal existe encore. A la maison, caches sous les troncs d'arbres morts ou les pierres, il y a une petite bestiole toute plate, longue, avec beaucoup de pattes, d'un brun rouge, mais dont je ne connais pas le nom. *Et il y a aussi egalement, sous les pots de fleurs des petits animaux tres gregaires et qui doivent vivre en famille car j'en vois de toutes les tailles. Ne connaissant pas leur nom je les appellrs "les tatoos" car comme lui ils ont une carapace grisatre. Est ce que vous connaissez cette petite bestiole toute mignone ?*



Des cloportes je pense.. il y a longtemps que je n'en ai pas vu. Petite, je passais des heures dans le jardin, à leur faire des "autoroutes" avec des brindilles et des legos... 
Les mille-pattes, j'en vois encore ; et ta petite bête brun rouge, il y en a chez moi, mais je ne connais pas son nom.

----------


## del28

moi aussi j'ai une sorte de mille pattes rouge ici. Avec des grandes pattes et plutôt véloce.
je dis ça par rapport à mon souvenir de mille pattes calédoniens (toutes petites pattes et plutôt lent, du coup)

----------


## radis

ca me fait un peu les chocottes les mille-pattes ... c'est comme les araignees, avec toutes ces pattes, ca court a toute vitesse  :: 




> Des cloportes je pense.. il y a longtemps que  je n'en ai pas vu. Petite, je passais des heures dans le jardin, à leur  faire des "autoroutes" avec des brindilles et des legos... 
> Les mille-pattes, j'en vois encore ; et ta petite bête brun rouge, il y en a chez moi, mais je ne connais pas son nom.


ah ? j'en ai tout plein ici dans les paillages ... c'est tres utile comme petite bestiole .

ce n'est pas un insecte d'ailleurs, c'est un crustace ... ils sont effectivement toujours en groupe, ici aussi .

----------


## armandine

Merci beaucoup pour les renseignements. Je ne savais vraiment pas ou chercher. Des que j'ai le temps je regarde sur le net pour comparer avec les especes dont vous m'avez donne les noms.

----------


## Aniky

Ah j'ai oublié de vous dire que la coccinelle a été relâchée car elle avait réussi à bien rentrer son aile comme il faut.

----------


## del28

ma peutiteu locataire

----------


## armandine

Il faut dire que cela doit donner envie a une petite besriole d'y "faire son nid". C'est vraiment hyper sympa et surement qu'il doit y avoir une histoire de confiance aussi qui doit jouer (et cela parait normal). Une fois qu'une abeille a ose venir, il est fort possible que cela pousse lrs autres a venir s'y aventurer car apparemment sans danger (mais ce n'est qu'une supposition...).

----------


## del28

elle a bossé toute la journée à boucher le trou ou elle se trouve
ensuite elle a exploré les autres trous, histoire de choisir le prochain je suppose.

----------


## armandine

Ah mais c'est seulement une seule abeille qui bouche tous les trous ? Elles ne sont pas en groupe ?
Effectivement mes "tatoos" sont bien des cloportes. Mais il me semblait que la connotation de "cloporte" etait negative dans la bouche des humains ? Cela vous dit quelque chose ? Est ce que vous savez pourquoi ?
Par contre la longue bestiole rouge brun n'est pas une scutigere. Les photos ne concorde pas avec l'insecte qui traverse tres furtivement le jardin, de pierre en pierre.

----------


## del28

je n'en ai vu qu'une. qui faisait ses ptits va et vient

----------


## radis

ah oui, cloporte c'est negatif ... ca vit dans le noir, c'est un detritivore, ca doit venir de la ...

en meme temps, quand on voit le nombre de gens qui utilisent "ma puce" comme petit nom gentil ... moi, je ne veux surtout pas etre une puce, c'est moche, c'est un parasite !!

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Non ce sont des abeilles solitaires, des maçonnes .. Ou des charpentieres

----------


## phacélie

> Par contre la longue bestiole rouge brun n'est pas une scutigere. Les photos ne concorde pas avec l'insecte qui traverse tres furtivement le jardin, de pierre en pierre.


Une lithobie ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> moi aussi j'ai une sorte de mille pattes rouge ici. Avec des grandes pattes et plutôt véloce.
> je dis ça par rapport à mon souvenir de mille pattes calédoniens (toutes petites pattes et plutôt lent, du coup)


C'est pas une scutigère chez toi ?

----------


## del28

j'en ai qui viennent rendre visite à la cours, des charpentières.
c'est pas du tout le même physique. noires, très grosses et on les entend voler

j'ai regardé chez gogole et ma ptite locataire serait une Osmie

oui, chez moi c'est bien des scutigères qui se baladent

----------


## armandine

Waouh phacelie, chapeau bas!!!!. Effectivement c'est une lithobie. Je n'avais jamais entendu ce nom. Ce post est vraiment genial et sympa. Je suis vraiment tres contente de connaitre enfin le nom de ces merveilleuses petites bestioles.
Moi aussi je trouve que les cloportes sont vraiment de tres jolies bestioles, completement inoffensives et je m'en veux quand je suis obligee de deranger ces charmantes petites familles car je dois prendre les pots sur leurs supports de troncs d'arbres morts pour y planter de nouvelles fleurs. J'essaie toujours si je dois les demenager de la terre, de les remettre tous ensemble pour qu'ils retrouvent tous les membres de la famille. 
De toute facon, quelque soit le domaine, les humains sont d'une connerie monumentale, mais malheureusement meurtriere pour l'espece animal. Et je ne supporte pas tous les noms d'animaux qui sont utilises pour identifier le mauvais cote des humains. La puce, effectivement, sort du lot (je ne sais pas pourquoi d'ailleurs).

----------


## armandine

Impossible d'inserer une photo d'une petite abeille que j'essaie d'eloigner depuis tout a l'heure d'un endroit du sol dont j'ai deplace une dalle de jardin. Elle a ete tres interessee par les espaces qu'il y avait au debut entre la dalle et la terre et ne veut absolument pas changer d'endroit. Et pourtant, a plusieurs reprises, je l'ai prise et l'ai laisse s'envoler dans differents endroits du jardin, finissant meme par aller la laisser sur le devant de la maison....Et bien elle vient de revenir, au meme endroit et s'est mise a creuser la terre.... Je n'ai jamais vu cela.

----------


## phacélie

Elle fait comme les autres abeilles sauvages : elle veut pondre, et la terre, c'est son lieu de ponte, comme c'est le cas pour la plupart des abeilles solitaires d'ailleurs  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tiens, un lien vers une page sympa où tu verras ton petit "mineur", entre autres : http://www.abeillessauvages.com/#sthash.z5vcKroG.dpbs

----------


## superdogs

Radis, je confirme, pas vu de cloportes depuis des lustres.. même sous les paillages.

----------


## armandine

Merci beaucoup phacelie.
Superdogs : est ce que tu as du bois mort dans ton jardin ? Ou de vieux pots de fleurs que tu ne bouges pas, avec de la terre dessechee et des feuilles mortes dedans ? C'est dans tout cet environnement qu'ils vivent chez moi et je pense sue cela leurs convient bien.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Tres important le bois mort, les feuilles a l'automne, les pierres et autres cachettes pour la biodiversité

----------


## armandine

Phacelie, je viens de lire l'article dont tu m'a mis le lien sur les abeilles solitaires. Il est super interessant et tres clair. Je viens d'aller voir a l'endroit ou elle a decide de faire son nid et il y a un trou. En plein milieu du passage des chats (c'est pour cela que je voulais l'eloigner). J'espere qu'elle ne se fera pas tuer ou qu'il n'y aura pas de souci pour les chats. Elle a effectivement du etre tentee par la terre fraichement retournee et la presence de lierre parseme sur le sol (j'ai beaucoup de lierre rempant qui sillonne les pierres et colonise aussi le bois mort mais encore non pourri).

----------


## armandine

Superdogs: pour les cloportes, il faut aussi de l'humidie. Parce qu'il y a beaucoup d'arbres dans mon petit jardin, mais aussi du soleil, cela cree tout un "microclimat" qui donne beaucoup de douceur et de fraicheur lors des temperatures estivales. Donc une certaine humidite qui repond a leurs conditions de vie.

----------


## radis

ici, je passe toutes les tailles au broyeur, et le sol est couvert en permanence, les cloportes aiment bien (les limaces aussi, mais rien n'est parfait !) ce qui fait que les merles passent de temps en temps retourner cette couverture ...

----------


## phacélie

> Phacelie, je viens de lire l'article dont tu m'a mis le lien sur les abeilles solitaires. Il est super interessant et tres clair. Je viens d'aller voir a l'endroit ou elle a decide de faire son nid et il y a un trou. En plein milieu du passage des chats (c'est pour cela que je voulais l'eloigner). *J'espere qu'elle ne se fera pas tuer ou qu'il n'y aura pas de souci pour les chats.* Elle a effectivement du etre tentee par la terre fraichement retournee et la presence de lierre parseme sur le sol (j'ai beaucoup de lierre rempant qui sillonne les pierres et colonise aussi le bois mort mais encore non pourri).


http://www.abeillessauvages.com/ques...aux_domestique

----------


## superdogs

> Superdogs: pour les cloportes, il faut aussi de l'humidie. Parce qu'il y a beaucoup d'arbres dans mon petit jardin, mais aussi du soleil, cela cree tout un "microclimat" qui donne beaucoup de douceur et de fraicheur lors des temperatures estivales. Donc une certaine humidite qui repond a leurs conditions de vie.


Ben oui, je comprends.. mais je n'ai pas l'impression que mon jardin manque, bien au contraire, d'humidité (partie très boisée avec lierre, troncs morts au sol), 2 arbres morts restant sur pieds, grosses pierres, bords de potager en morceaux de bois récupéré.. nombreuses haies, ni de soleil non plus.. je suis la dernière à tondre quand vraiment ce n'est plus possible, et je coupe à la hauteur la plus haute..

*Comprends pas !* à moins que je n'ai pas encore regardé au bon endroit..

Si vous regardez, un peu partout, il y a des photos du jardin, rien d'un truc au carré, aligné, rasé et au garde à vous !...tout mon voisinage me le reproche plus ou moins...

----------


## del28

sous les vieilles pierres et les pavés ici, les cloportes.
hier j'ai du bouger un gros tronc que j'ai depuis mon arrivée, sur la terrasse
je pensais qu'il y avait un nid de fourmis dedans et je voulais le poser en douceur 20 cm plus loin, sur la terre mais il s'est fendu. il était vide de fourmis mais avec des galeries qui remontent jusqu'en haut. il fait 60cm de haut.
j'ai dérangé la colonie de cloportes. entre autres. j'espère qu'ils pourront se refaire un bon coin. je laisse le tronc là ou il a atterrit du coup,

ma ptite abeille semble avoir terminé son travail. je ne l'ai plus revu après que le 4ème trou ait été bouché.
ou alors elle est dans un des troncs. il fait peut être un peu frais là, pour une petite abeille

----------


## armandine

Moi non plus, superdogs, je ne comprends pas car toutes les conditions de vie sont la pour que tu ais au moins une petite famille de cloportes.
C'est vrai que les temperatures sont basses pour les abeilles depuis hier plus particulierement et, en plus avec un ecart des temperatures tres important.
le cytise est en fleur et il y a quelques jours, lors des journees tres ensoleillees et chaudes,  j'entendais des bourdonnements incessants jusqu'au soir. Et aujourd'hui, silence, juste l'apparition de une ou deux abeilles.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Je viens d'arriver a la campagne et juste vu un bourdon butiner. Il fait plus frais mais ce silence des oiseaux m'inquiete car juste quelques appels de mesanges et ce soir la grive musicienne, la derniere a chanter au printemps. J'espere entendre et voir davantage, car cette saison d'ordinaire c'est un choeur ininterrompu d'oiseaux de toutes especes, matin et soir. Tout est si vert, si fouilli et sauvage pourtant.  Un tapis de paquerettes et de boutons d'or trace un chemin dans l'herbe tendre, montante et humide.. Ah si j'ai vu un cloporte, un seul !

----------


## radis

ah ben voila ... :: 
vu que ca ne vit pas tout seul, ces petites betes, les autres ne doivent pas etre loin ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

superdog, j'en ai derange toute une tribu en soulevant un pot ... il y avait de la terre qui avait file dans la soucoupe, et donc ils etaient planques dans cette petite couche de terre, sous le pot ...

----------


## armandine

Effectivement cela doit faire un drole d'effet assez angoissant. Meme pas le chant des merles ? Ces oiseaux sui chantent si tot le matin et si tard le soir. D'habitude tu vois des corbeaux, des pies, des mesanges ? Et quelles autres zozios encore ? Des tourterelles et des pigeons. C'esy vrai que chez moi, il y a beaucoup d'oiseaux autour de la maison : les corbeaux qui nichent dans le grand sapin, les merles qui reviennent pour manger les baies noires du lierre, les tourterelles et pigeons ramiers et les autres pigeons qui sont enfin de retour dans une maison un peu plus loin. Et j'ai entendu depuis plusieurs jour un geais ( cela faisait longtemps). Par contre, aucune pie. Contrairement aux autres annees et elles me manquent (je suppose que la presence des corbeaux en est la cause. mais je ne sais pas vraiment. Et d'autres oiseaux traversent constamment le ciel sans que j'ai le temps de les identifier. Sans compter les mesanges, les moineaux et d'autres oiseaux qui viennent visiter le jardin. Alors j'imagine facilement que cela doit faire une impression "lugubre" et insolite quand il n'y a plus toutes ses presences et ses sons si sympathiques.
J'espere que demain tu auras de meilleures nouvelles. 
Pour les insectes, il fait quand meme assez froid et je pense que cela doit jouer. Et bien entendu aucune abeille sur toutes les fleurs ?
Genial radis. A chaque fois que je souleve un pot ou que j'en prend un avec de la terre tres seche et des feuilles mortes, je trouve toute une tribu de "mes tatoos"/cloportes

----------


## radis

est ce que quelqu'un connait ces insectes ?

----------


## del28

une sorte de scarabée mais lequel ?

(petite abeille a bossé aujourd'hui. elle m'a bouché un 5ème trou)

----------


## radis

oui, j'ai defile des pages de google avec des petits scarabees, mais je n'ai pas trouve ...

----------


## lili2000

çà ? https://quelestcetanimal-lagalerie.c...honus-rufipes/

----------


## radis

pfouh, c'est super dur en fait ...

merci !

----------


## armandine

Je pense a des bousiers. On en voit beaucoup en foret. il fait partie de la grande famille des scarabes.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Il y a plusieurs especes ..difficile de savoir pour les différencier car certaines se ressemblent

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Aujourd'hui j'etais rassuree : plus d'oiseaux dont des alouettes (menacées) dans les champs.. Mais quand meme moins qu'avant a cette époque ou ils sont hyperactifs a nidifier. Quelques papillons mais pas d'hyménopteres hormis le bourdon d'hier.

----------


## radis

ah ca par contre, ca ne ressemble pas a des bousiers ... enfin, pas ceux que je connais ...

----------


## armandine

J'ai pas vraiment une bonne vue...mais en regardant a nouveau la photo agrandie, je trouve que cela ressemble a des bousiers. Mais il y a les ombres. Ils n'ont donc pas des corps ronds, comme je crois le voir ?
Aussi non, il y a aussi la femelle lucane qui a un corps plus allonge et sans les cornes du male.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Voici la super famille des coleopteres rassemblant les 30,000 especes de scarabées, formes, couleurs, habitat etc

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scarabaeoidea

----------


## loulouk

petite demande d'aide pour les experts des insectes, si quelqu'un peut me dire à qui appartient ce petit nid  merci  :Smile:

----------


## lili2000

il se trouve sur quoi comme buisson ?

----------


## Kyt's

Des araignées je pense.

----------


## loulouk

il est sur une aubépîne

----------


## lili2000

c'est peut-être çà ? : https://www.lepinet.fr/especes/natio....php?id=31470#

----------


## loulouk

effectivement ça y ressemble beaucoup !
merci

----------


## lili2000

Il faudrait essayer de voir les chenilles quand elles vont sortir  :Smile:

----------


## loulouk

je vais aller voir de temps en temps comment ça grossit ^^

----------


## del28

il a plu cette nuit et tous mes escargots étaient de sortie ce matin (oui, bon, c'est pas des insectes)
vision d'horreur. une de mes verveines était couverte de bébés mais incroyable.

du coup, j'ai fait un transfert dans les champs tout de suite sans tenir compte de la taille parce que là c'est pas possible.
j'en ai ramassé une bonne 40aine et ensuite, je suis allée déposer des feuilles de ma propre salade un peu partout dans le jardin pour tous les autres. j'ai du bébé absolument partout partout.
ça prolifère à une vitesse ces bestioles qd elles sont dans un lieu propre, c'est fou.
hier j'ai racheté des plans de salade verte que j'ai planté un peu partout vu que la moitié de ceux déjà en terre ont été bouffés

(mon beau frère s'est foutu de ma tronche qd je lui ai dit que je plantais de la salade pour les escargots  ::  et je vous dis pas sa tête qd il est tombé sur les feuilles de salade balancées à droite à gauche)

----------


## phacélie

À raison d'environ deux cents oeufs par accouplement ( les deux namoureux pondent ) et pour peu que les conditions soient favorables, oui, ça va très vite  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> est ce que quelqu'un connait ces insectes ?
> Pièce jointe 395360


Tu pourrais regarder ici :http://www.eurocarabidae.de/de/ec/

édit :  tu cliques sur "regionen", puis sur la France sur la carte ( ça réduit un peu le nombre des coléoptères à examiner par rapport à la foultitude qui existe )

----------


## superdogs

> il a plu cette nuit et tous mes escargots étaient de sortie ce matin (oui, bon, c'est pas des insectes)
> vision d'horreur. une de mes verveines était couverte de bébés mais incroyable.
> 
> du coup, j'ai fait un transfert dans les champs tout de suite sans tenir compte de la taille parce que là c'est pas possible.
> j'en ai ramassé une bonne 40aine et ensuite, je suis allée déposer des feuilles de ma propre salade un peu partout dans le jardin pour tous les autres. j'ai du bébé absolument partout partout.
> ça prolifère à une vitesse ces bestioles qd elles sont dans un lieu propre, c'est fou.
> hier j'ai racheté des plans de salade verte que j'ai planté un peu partout vu que la moitié de ceux déjà en terre ont été bouffés
> 
> *(mon beau frère s'est foutu de ma tronche qd je lui ai dit que je plantais de la salade pour les escargots  et je vous dis pas sa tête qd il est tombé sur les feuilles de salade balancées à droite à gauche)*



 ::   ::   ::

----------


## del28

> À raison d'environ deux cents oeufs par accouplement ( les deux namoureux pondent ) et pour peu que les conditions soient favorables, oui, ça va très vite


alors justement  ::  les fornicateurs ont commencé à forniquer. je les bannis tout de suite ceux que je chope en train de se reproduire. 
jusqu'à l'an dernier j'avais la bestiole qui me faisait une petite sélection naturelle (une fouine. elle est morte cet hiver). je suis tombée sur un cimetière d'escargots en changeant mon bois de place. et c'était pas de la mort naturelle manifestement. 

ici, c'est super propice eux oui. aucun prédateur (bon, à part ma fouine), à manger comme ils veulent, du coup ça baise dans tous les coins  ::

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Les grives sont amateurs d'escargots. Elles tapent la coquille sur le sol pour la casser. Herissons et autres insectivores, faut il en avoir encore.. Il y a deux ans j'etais envahie de bebes aussi. Il y en avait plein a l'interieur des volets. Toutes tailles et especes confondues, surtout des petits gris et des bicolores, rose, jaune tres courant. Mais cette année en depit de l'humidite par grand chose

----------


## del28

si t'as besoin de repeupler ta campagne N'Go, on peut faire un Traffic d'escargots  ::

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Oui ! C'est mal réparti lol !!

----------


## armandine

Moi aussi plein de petits escargots....je suis rassuree car j'avais vu plein de coquilles d'escargots adultes vides (mais aucuns predateurs pour eux dans le jardin securise, donc surement mort de fin de vie. Moi aussi del28, je mets plein de feuilles de salade partout et du melon (aussi pour les scarabees). Par contre, je suis obligee de selectionner les fleurs qu'ils n'aiment pas boulotter, comme les begonias, geraniums, impatiences dt quelques autres... Les deux 
"coeurs de Marie" que je viens d'acheter sont deja dans un piteux etat. J'ai plein de petites limaces aussi. Par contre, aucune belle grosse limace comme les annees precedantes, de jolies oranges ou brunes. Je les adore et je les trouve tres belles. Il doit surement me rester le traumatisme de mon enfance : retrouver les limaces racornies ou en train d'agoniser, cruellement empoisonnees par mon grand pere, serial killer d'animaux.
,

----------


## del28

ah tiens c'est marrant ce que tu dis armandine parce que j'ai deux cœurs de marie chacun dans un secteur différent du jardin et ils sont magnifiques et totalement désertés d'escargots

----------


## armandine

Venarde ::

----------


## Wallis

Il est sympa comme tout ce topic !
Aaah les escargots, quand j'étais petite j'avais un petit élevage, ils avaient chacun leur petit prénom ahah

Et voici quelques rencontres :

Petit chrysomèle noir



Petite abeille :


Un aurore de Provence :


Là je penche sur un moiré automnal si quelqu'un s'y connais en papillons :

----------


## lili2000

superbes photos  ::

----------


## armandine

Tres beaux papillons

----------


## armandine

Pièce jointe 396048[ATTACH=CONFIG]

----------


## superdogs

Je ne vois pas la pièce jointe !!  ::

----------


## armandine

Desolee, je voulais mettre une photo avec mon smartphone, mais cela beuge completement. Je pensais meme que ce message apparaitrait pas. Dur, la technologie quand on n'a pas d'ordi....

----------


## Wallis

Merci pour les photos !

Oh dommage pour celle qui ne s'affiche pas, c'est compliqué sans ordi en effet

----------


## armandine

Plein de pucerons a nouveau sur les jeunes pousses du boule de neiger.....mais malheureusement aucune coccinelle a l'horizon.

Et voici un tres beau champignon qui pousse sur un tronc d'arbre mort qui sert de support a une de mes plantes.(excusez moi pour le hors sujet mais je le trouve tellement beau). Il grandit enormement de jour en jour et je vois quelques traces de grignotage. Le voici deja plus gros

Et il est enorme maintenant...(c'est le moment de venir proposer de manger une petite poellee campagnarde a la personne que l.on deteste :: ).

----------


## dedel

pour les pucerons, les perce neige sont très efficaces et leur faire un abri est très facile, j'en ai fait l'année dernière avec ma fille et on les déplaçait régulièrement en fonction des invasions de pucerons
http://www.nature-obsession.fr/biodi...e-oreille.html

----------


## radis

ah ici, j'ai vu ce matin les premiers bebes coccinelles ...

----------


## superdogs

Des abris pour perce-oreille, j'en ai fait aussi., ça fonctionne très bien. Petite question, il faut renouveler la paille régulièrement ? Parce que les miens commencent à perdre en épaisseur et "moelleux"...

----------


## del28

mais ces abris c'est juste pour amener les perce oreilles là ou il y a à bouffer pour eux ?
(non parce que les perce oreilles, c'est sympa, mais moi je suis over envahie en fait  ::  donc si je leur fabrique un truc qui les fait se reproduire encore plus heuuuu ....)

----------


## armandine

Je pense que oui, pour les "fixer" la ou il y a de la nourriture.
Moi, je veux bien en accueillir des perce oreilles. Cela fait plus d'une vingtaine d'annees que je n'en ai pas vu. Jamais aucun dans mon jardin et je ne sais pas pourquoi, comme pour supderdogs avec les cloportes. Tu as quelque chose dans ton jardin qui leur plait particulietement del28 ?

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Chez moi ils sont très attirés par les fruitiers... Particulièrement quand les fruits tombent et pourrissent!

----------


## superdogs

Chez moi aussi, les perce oreilles sont sur le cerisier, le vieux prunier.

Armandine, désolée, mais tu n'empoisonneras personne avec ta poelée de champi.. il me semble que c'est une coulemelle (comestible eh oui) mais en ce moment, ça me laisse un doute.

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Au pire tu testes sur un que t'aime pas. Si c'est comestible, ça passera pour une tentative de réconciliation. Dans le cas contraire, ça te fera un ennemi de moins! ::

----------


## armandine

Je comprends mieux pour les perce oreilles....
J'ai regarde les photos des coulemelles....en fait il y a pas mal de differences au niveau du chapeau qui est a l'envers d'un parasol ( et maintenant on dirait le dessin de la fourrure d'un leopard) et le pied est tres gros et tres court.

----------


## phacélie

Je pencherais plus pour un polypore écailleux... s'il a des pores, en a-t-il ?

----------


## superdogs

Les coulemelles ont un anneau fin et fragile au milieu du pied, et un espèce de mamelon au centre du chapeau.. tu as raison, le pied est beaucoup trop gros pour que ce soit ça..  vas-y, invite un ennemi, au mieux, des maux de ventre, au pire une enquête pour homicide ::

----------


## del28

je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai autant de pince oreilles. les rares bestioles qui pullulaient qd j'ai emménagé.

je sens que la belle saison va être une année à guêpes ici
c'est la première fois que j'en vois autant. et c'est des guêpes emmerdantes. celles qui te tournicotent autour et je parle même pas de quand on mange (à midi chez les voisins elles ont été soûlantes, vraiment). j'en ai une qui s'est collé dans mes cheveux tout à l'heure, elle m'a fait super peur cette conne.
(je suis allergique ...)

----------


## armandine

Eh bien oui phacelie (et je m'incline devant tant de science) c'est un polypore ecailleux... Et oui superdogs tu as raison, il est comestible, mais il vaut mieux le consommer jeune aussi non trop dur et risques troubles digestifs...j'en ai d'autres d'ailleurs qui forment comme des jupes espagnoles. C'est tres beau aussi mais celui la est vraiment magnifique.
Donc del28, si tu es piquee par une guepe, tu fais le remaque de Pierre Richard lorsqu'il est pique par une guepe dans l'avion, dans le film "La Chevre"....Et cela veut dire quoi "annee a guepes".... Tu penses vraiment que des annees sont plus propices que d'autres. Cela serait en fonction de quoi ? Parce que dans la mesure ou tu as des arbres fruitiers qui les attirent forcement. Moi j'ai bien eu la surprise d'avoir des frelons asiatiques (et d'ailleurs on me l'a dit ici :Smile: ) qui butinaient les fleurs de mon grand lierre.

----------


## del28

des guêpes ici, à part une ou deux qui venait se perdre dans ma cour, jamais eu (guêpes maçonnes oui, mais elles vivent leur vie et ne m'approchent pas)
aujourd'hui, plein de guêpes; ou alors il y a un nid pas loin.

ma dernière piqure c'était une abeille, j'ai fait un malaise sur le coup et j'ai le bras qui a atteint la taille d'une énorme cuisse de coureur cycliste sur piste ensuite  ::  (j'ai été piquée plusieurs fois dans ma vie. jamais eu de souci jusqu'à cette abeille)
non je risque un choc anaphylactique. je risque de crever quoi  :: 
(en même temps je suis cloche, je devrais avoir en permanence sur moi une injection d'urgence et depuis que la dernière a été périmée, j'ai zappé de demander une nouvelle ordo à mon toubib)

----------


## armandine

Ben oui franchement, vu le risque, tu devrais faire immediatement l'achat du produit et le porter sur toi. Ce n'est pas prudent et c'est prendre un risque trop grand alors que c'est relativement "facile" d'y remedier.

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Il y a bien des années à guêpes... 
Comme des années à glands, des années à fruits...

----------


## radis

Armandine a raison, il y a des accidents tous les ans, c'est deja balot quand tu ne sais pas que tu es allergique, dans ton cas, c'est une urgence de te procurer l'injection ....

----------


## armandine

Le plaisir de voir un hanneton vert emeraude brillant, qui vole lourdement et butine les fleurs volumineuses blanches du grand arbuste (dont je ne connais pas le nom) dont les larges feuilles virent au rouge vif au soleil.
Par contre, j'ai du enlever un tronc d'arbre mort qui etait a un endroit depuis longtemps et je ne me suis pas rendue compte qu'il y avait une grosse larve de Lucane dessous. Je pense que j'ai du la tuer en deplacant le tronc, je ne sais pas. Quand je l'ai vue, elle etait morte. Cela me rend vraiment triste. Il y en a deja si peu.....et moi je n'avais pas le choix. 
Par contre, j'ai apercu une lucane femelle quand je deplacait des pots vides. Je me suis empressee de remettre vite les choses en place pour la laisser tranquille.
C'est pareil, en hiver, quand il a plu beaucoup, dans un enorme pot, j'ai eu plein de larves (surement des vers blancs) qui ont ete noyees car le pot n'avait pas suffisamment de drainage.

----------


## superdogs

Découvert un insecte nouveau pour moi aujourd'hui au jardin ; une espèce de truc à carapace rayé rouge et noir. Je n'ai pas encore recherché, à première vue, je dirai une punaise à rayures ?? ça existe ?

---------------------
Trouvé !



https://www.insectes-net.fr/graphosoma/graphosoma2.htm

----------


## armandine

Absolument magnifique. Je n'en ai jamais vu non plus. La forme correspond tout a fait a une punaise de toute facon.
L'article que tu as trouve est super interessant.

----------


## superdogs

Je les ai photographiées ce matin, j'ai eu le choix des sujets !! nombreuses..

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Apres 15 jours sans internet c'est la mort dans l'ame que je confirme la disparition des insectes et des oiseaux qui en dependent dans la plaine cerealiere derriere chez moi. J'avais esperé car entendu des alouettes, un grillon par ci par la, mais la le constat est affligeant. D'immenses champs de colza jaune, de chanvre et de trefle fourrager en fleurs, tant de fleurs et pas un seul butineur. C'est un immense désert de fleurs, silencieux. Pas un coquelicot non plus. Ils ont tout anéanti avec leurs épandages et rasé les haies vives. J'attends désesperement le retour de ceux de mon jardin naturel plein de fleurs sauvages, herbes folles, en friches parmi trefle blanc, paquerettes et boutons d'or... Rien. Quelques gendarmes patrouillent ressemblant a la punaise ci dessus. Pas une abeille, ni un bourdon. Un seul frelon, mais asiatique... Les oiseaux du jardin sont eux presents ainsi que dans les bois, mais la moitie de ce qu'ils comptaient.. Seules quelques abeilles maçonnes ont bouché les trous d'evacuation de mes fenetres. Un couple d'hirondelles tentent vainement de nidifier. Le coucou est bien present dans le lointain et mon préfere, celui que l'on ne voit jamais mais que l'on entend, le Loriot d'Europe. C'est tellement déprimant..

----------


## del28

N'go je ne comprend pas. les insectes et oiseaux auraient disparus en un an ?

à l'inverse, je trouve qu'il y a de plus en plus d'oiseaux et de butineurs du coté de chez ma sur à bois d'arcy.
hier matin ça butinait de partout dans sa glycine et les oiseaux faisaient un tel boucan que je n'entendais pas ma sur qui était au téléphone à 5m de moi dans la maison

(ici les butineurs commencent à arriver les uns après les autres comme chaque année et par exemple les abeilles charpentières viennent voir ce qu'il se passe chez moi en plus grand nombre que l'an dernier. je n'arrête pas d'en voir passer. l'an dernier, c'était une par ci par là)

----------


## armandine

Tu m'etonnes que cela doit etre deprimant et angoissant. Et horrible. Comme un cauchemar devenu realite. C'est sur qu'un champ de fleurs sans insectes bourdonnants, ni papillons.....c'est une affreuse vision. 
C'est possible, je pense....Comme pour tout je pense il y a un point de rupture sur une situation insidieuse qui dure longtemps. La nature essaie de tenir le choc jusqu'a ce que la destruction arrive a son extreme et fasse tout tomber.
Que veux tu dire pour les hirondelles ? Elles n'arrivent pas a faire un nid ?

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Les deux hirondelles cherchent a nidifier (batir un nid de boue en general dans un batiment), or les granges sont fermées ..

Del: je parle des oiseaux et insectes en géneral dans les champs a cause des epandages. Il y en avait plus en 2017 meme epoque mais de moins en moins sur l'echelle du temps. Idem pour les marais et les bois, plus que dans les champs mais en nette diminution. En mai, avant il y avait des essaimages. Les essaims d'abeilles se scindaient pour trouver un refuge pour la nouvelle reine. Aucune abeille hormis les solitaires : charpentieres et maçonnes. Le systeme d'agriculture intensive est directement responsable (plateaux cerealiers) le reste, bois et marais sont moins impactés mais quand meme. Depuis deux ans environ, je n'entends plus de hulotte en automne. C'est un signe tres inquietant par sa rapidité. J'ai la chance d'avoir une grenouille agile pour laquelle j'ai arrangé des moellons entourés d'herbe haute. C'est son refuge. J'avais beaucoup de crapauds, des bebes l'ete qui rentraient dans ma cuisine. Peut etre est ce un peu tot mais rien, idem pour lezards et orvets, en depit de la meteo.

----------


## armandine

Quelle tristesse.... Depuis le temps que sont faites les mises en garde/alerte....Dans la nuit, sur BFM Tv, dans les news, il y avait un apiculteur important  dans le Morbihan, qui parlait de la grande mortalite de ses abeilles. Ils les retrouvait toutes mortes dans les ruches et les images etaient terribles. Sa production de miel risquait carrement de s'arreter tellement la situation etait catastrophique.
Mais, on en parle toujours et toujours mais rien n'est fait par les pouvoirs politiques et autres.
C'est super pour ta grenouille qui peut avoir un environnement ideal...Mais ce que tu dis par rapport aux petites bestioles qui ne viennent plus dans ta cuisine, c'est trop triste tout cela.....

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Comparé a ce que j'avais meme l'an dernier. C'est tres inquietant. Oui des abeilles mortes ou qui venaient mourir sur le dallage, j'en voyais souvent. C'est douloureux car on se sent impuissant. Cela fait des decennies qu'on en parle et que rien ne change a cause du profit. Le géant de l'agro-alimentaire regit le monde et tant que les états laisseront faire, rien ne changera. Cette grenouille vit dans la rocaille et les friches. C'est pourquoi je lui ai aménagé ce coin dans lequel j'avais constaté sa présence.

----------


## del28

2 sortes de bestioles jamais vues jusqu'ici dans mon ptit paradis 
lui je l'ai repéré tout à l'heure avec ma mère. je l'ai retrouvé à l'instant mais le petit mossieur (ou la petite madame) ne semble pas apprécier la pluie, il s'est mis à l'abri (je le reprendrai si je le retrouve hors de son abri, qu'on voit comment il est vraiment)


cette petite bestiole là à l'air d'aimer ma lavande papillon. j'en ai 2 ou 3 sur le pied

----------


## lili2000

pour la deuxième : *https://www.insectes-net.fr/chrysoline/chrysoline2.htm ?*

----------


## armandine

Souci de nombreuses chenilles dans un de mes eunymus. Elles devorent rapidement les feuilles et font comme des toiles d'araignees. J'ai tout plein d'eunymus a la maison et je ne voudrait pas qu'elles s'attaquent a tous. C'est la premiere fois que je vois cela. On dirait comme la Pyrale du buis, a part que ce n'est pas du buis. Et j'ai regarde sur le net et je n'ai rien trouve. Connaissez vous cette chenille ? Selon vous, est ce que je peux m'attendre a ce que mes eunymus se fassent tous boulotter?

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Je connais par coeur - hélas - la pyrale du buis qui chaque annee devore mon buis de 80 ans, énorme mais toujours en vie grace a  un produit bio naturel (une bacterie provenant du sol, le bacille de Thuringe, non toxique pour les butineurs car impregnant les feuilles dont elles se nourrissent) specifique de la pyrale qui en principe ne s'attaque qu'au buis et a decime notre patrimoine des parcs et jardins meme le buis sauvage. Importée d'Asie, aucun predateur, sauf peut etre, pas sur, certaines charbonnieres. Les pyrales effectuent 4 cycles dans le meme buis (ponte, larve, nymphe et adulte papillon nocturne de 3 cm en forme de triangle blanc bordé de gris) j'en ai de nouvelles: bien vertes a bandes noires. Je vois mal les tiennes qui semblent plus pales. Meme type de tissage. Peut etre sont elles importées .. Je te conseille de voir tous les sites relatifs a la pyrale. Je crains a une cousine .. Je me méfie des pieges a pheronomes qui attirent les males et les noient, car je crains que ces pieges n'attirent d'autres papillons. De mars a octobre, les pyrales sont actives et depuis leur apparition ont détruit pas mal de buis dans le parc du chateau de Versailles, entre autres. Les oeufs déposés au revers des feuilles en grappe résistent au gel. Chaque femelle peut produire 200 pyrales ! 

Je les enleve a la main, et secoue bien l'arbuste, et grand jet d'eau en premier lieu.

----------


## lili2000

> Souci de nombreuses chenilles dans un de mes eunymus. Elles devorent rapidement les feuilles et font comme des toiles d'araignees. J'ai tout plein d'eunymus a la maison et je ne voudrait pas qu'elles s'attaquent a tous. C'est la premiere fois que je vois cela. On dirait comme la Pyrale du buis, a part que ce n'est pas du buis. Et j'ai regarde sur le net et je n'ai rien trouve. Connaissez vous cette chenille ? Selon vous, est ce que je peux m'attendre a ce que mes eunymus se fassent tous boulotter?


Je pense que c'est çà ? : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yponomeuta_evonymella

http://echonature.over-blog.com/article-l-hyponomeute-75438283.html




> *Attention* toutefois  à ne pas confondre le Papillon hyponomeuthe (Yoponomeuta evonymella)  avec le papillon La Pyrale du buis (Cydalima perspectalis) responsable  de nombreux dégâts et notamment sur les buis au niveau européen. Les  chenilles et papillons sont complètement différents.

----------


## phacélie

Ou https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yponomeuta_cagnagella ?

Ici, il y en a souvent sur les fusains, elles dévorent tout mais la plante ne meurt pas, elle refait des feuilles plus tard.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Tandis que la pyrale ravage les buis (croissance lente) qui mettent des années a repousser et des les jeunes pousses, nouvelle attaque.

----------


## armandine

Merci pour vos reponses et les liens. Oui c'est bien une Yponomeute. Couleur vert tres pale tirant presque sur le jaune avec deux lignes pointillees paralleles. Cela me rassure que l'arbuste peut se regeneref.
Moi qui adore le buis, j'imagine que cela doit faire tres mal au coeur de voir un buis de 80 ans se faire boulotter par des petites bestioles affames
 C'est bien qu'un traitement phyto existe.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Oui tres douloureux car elles sont voraces et vives comme chenilles.. Le traitement au bacille de Thuringe donc abondant dans la terre,  est totalement inoffensif car aucun autre insecte ne comsomme les feuilles de buis. Il est le seul traitement efficace naturel et non toxique pour l'environnement. Comme je n'utilise jamais de pesticides cela me rassure. Cela evite l'expansion de cette espece invasive a d'autres buis. C'est bien joli d'importer des plantes de pays exotiques car on importe avec, des especes qui peuvent devenir dangereuses pour les autres especes animales ou végétales (chenilles processionnaires, coccinelles et frelons asiatiques entre autres) en l'occurrence pour le cas de la pyrale, des oeufs accrochés aux feuilles de buis, dans des pots importés de Chine.

----------


## Poska

Oui Yponomeute, mon chemin de promenade en est envahi cette année

----------


## phacélie

http://www.lest-eclair.fr/69296/arti...us-dans-l-aube

----------


## armandine

Depuis quelques jours je trouve des femelles lucane, 4 pour le moment, dont une retrouvee dans la maison, mal en point et une dans le jardin morte. Les deux autres etaient vives et plus grosses. J'espere qu'elles n'ont pas ete tortures par mes chats. Pas de males dans les parages et les femelles sont tout le temps trouvees au sol.

----------


## phacélie

Un bel article, pas sur les lucanes en particulier mais à lire* 

TRIBUNE : L'insecte, égal de l'homme*

----------


## del28

j'ai plein de bourdons sur mon hortensia grimpant.
c'est super marrant parce qu'ils ne butinent pas. ils courent à toute vitesse sur la fleur pour récupérer le pollen 
la fleur c'est une des grosses masses blanches, dans laquelle il y a une fleur minimum ouverte et tout le reste du blanc, c'est les pistils, suffit de galoper dessus  ::

----------


## leea

Chez nous on a la chance de n'avoir que des patures aux alentours, pas de champs céréaliers, ce qui fait qu'il y a pas mal d'insectes ( on n'utilise ni herbicide, ni engrais )  Au niveau des papillons, je trouve qu'il y en a beaucoup, des jaunes, des trés beaux bleus ciel,etc ..... Je vois aussi avec plaisir quelques abeilles

J'ai vu aussi un grand paon de nuit ( aprés vérification sur le net, c'était bien lui ), trés trés impressionnant de par sa taille  ::

----------


## armandine

Ah oui, une vraie chance. Je ne vois absolument plus de papillons, alors qu'il y a quelques annees de jolis papillons jaunes tourbillonnaient dans le jardin. Seules deux abeilles visitent actuellement mes campanules bleues.
Quant a l'article, je le trouve genial. Si seulement tous les humains pouvaient penser comme cet auteur....on en serait pas la, a se desoler devant des champs de fleurs desertes par les insectes, a s'hebahir devant une abeille parce que l'on n'en voit plus, a avoir le coeur serre devant la foret amazonienne qui retrecit comme une peau de chagrin...et combien d'autres choses encore...

----------


## del28

j'en ai pas mal des papillons.
j'ai un arbre à papillons (la tricheuse  ::  )
pour le moment j'en ai un parci parlà mais dans un mois, qd l'arbre sera en fleurs, ça volera de partout

----------


## gamba

L'année dernière, j'avais quelques abeilles qui venaient butiner la bourrache et l'espèce de pissenlit foufou qu'on laisse pousser dans le mur. Cette année, personne...

----------


## del28

ici les butineurs arrivent au compte goutte.
faut dire que mai a été particulièrement frais et humide cette année 
la lavande est en train de préparer sa floraison. qd ça sera fait, ça grouillera (en j'espère)
chez ma frangine, ça s'est calmé mais tant que la glycine était en fleurs, ça butinait de partout partout (son arbre à insectes est tout bouché/habité)
par contre, grosse recrudescence d'abeilles charpentières (les grosses noires). j'en ai plein qui viennent batifoler.
chez ma sœur pareil. j'en avais jamais vu chez elle avant cette année. 
du coup, j'ai pu confirmer à mon beauf qu'elles étaient inoffensives. il se préparait déjà à y mettre des coups de pelles (rapport aux gosses, avant qu'il sache ce que c'était)

et je confirme que cette année je suis envahie de guêpes diverses et variées  ::  ça me plait moyen m'enfin ...

----------


## Wallis

Bonjour, 

avez-vous des astuces pour repousser les fourmis sans les tuer ?
Elles ont envahie le studio en deux jours et j'en retrouve même sous la douche... Je les ramasse une à une pour les mettre dehors mais elles sont toujours de retour le lendemain  :: 

Merci d'avance !

----------


## del28

il faut trouver la raison de leur présence.
les fourmis ne rentrent pas dans les habitations par hasard
moi quand j'en trouve dans la maison, c'est qu'il y a un cadavre  ::  (de souris, d'escargot, d'oiseau bref. tout ce qu'un chat se plait à tuer)

----------


## dedel

Je suis envahie tous les étés aussi c'est un cauchemar
A priori les he les repoussent (surtout lavande et citronelle) sinon terre de diatomee

----------


## Wallis

Justement je ne vois pas la cause... En fait je suis dans un studio dans une résidence, au début je pensais qu'elles rentraient par ma fenêtre mais en fait il y en a toout le long du couloir de la résidence et elles passent sous les portes, et partent à la conquête des différentes pièces car elles ont l'air perdu, elles ramènent très peu de chose j'ai l'impression

Je vais essayer la lavande merci !
la terre de diatomée, j'ai lu que ça avait une propriété insecticide  ::

----------


## phacélie

@ Wallis :
Il n'y aurait pas des plantes qui touchent les murs de la résidence parce que souvent c'est comme ça qu'elles arrivent.
Ou alors il fait froid et elles cherchent la chaleur et elles repartiront dès que le temps sera plus clément.

Sinon, essaie du vinaigre blanc, de la craie, du talc, de l'huile essentielle de lavandin et de menthe poivrée (attention si tu as des chats)
Et met un joint sous ta porte si c'est par là qu'elles rentrent chez toi.

*Chasser les fourmis de la maison* http://www.myrmecofourmis.fr/Chasser-les-fourmis-de-la-maison
Il y a plein de commentaires au bas de l'article, par exemple ( mais là, c'est pas très sympa pour elles, seulement au cas où rien ne fonctionne :: ) :



> Cette année, jai trouvé sur internet un produit assez intéressant qui pourra être utile à certains de vos lecteurs : il sagit de nématodes. Ce sont de petits vers, présentés en sachets à diluer dans leau et à asperger à larrosoir sur un sol déjà bien humidifié. Ils sont censés parasiter les fourmis, pondre leurs ufs puis disparaitre une fois leur cible éradiquée... 
> Le premier avantage, cest le prix : bien moins cher que toutes les cochonneries chimiques vendues en rayon jardinerie. Le deuxième, cest que cest théoriquement plus "propre"... jaimerais dailleurs que vous me confirmiez ce point...
> Cela a lair efficace... pas à 100 %, mais plus efficace que ce que jai déjà testé.
> Mais le vrai point intéressant, cest que la lutte doit se mener conjointement avec vos voisins !! Chez moi, mon voisin de gauche sen fout royalement et ne fait donc absolument rien et celui de droite aussi. Tous mes efforts ne peuvent donc quêtre vains. Chaque diminution des colonies, durant une semaine au plus est annihilée car elles reviennent inévitablement de chez mes voisins.


Peut-être aussi ( j'espère que non) des fourmis invasives ? http://www.myrmecofourmis.fr/Les-fou...ives-en-France

----------


## armandine

Souvent des foumis penetrent chez moi sans raison apparente (mais souvent debut printemps) Generalement cela ne porte pas  a consequence car elles suivent des chemins qui  ne genent pas trop. Mais quand il arrive que cela derape et que je vois que la cohabitation n'est plus possible (et j'ai essaye pas mal de methodes naturelles mais pas toutes celles enumerees dans les liens), "je marque le territoire" avec du produit antifourmis chimique. Je sais que ce n'est pas vraiment genial mais c'est la seule chose que j'ai trouve pour arreter leur invasion rapidement et avec le moins de victimes possible (on dirait qu'elles comprennent le message). Et une autre fois, cela a ete le pure cauchemard, avec des fourmis plein le lit, en flot se deversant par la fenetre au dessus. La seule chose qui nous a sauve de cette catastrophe c'est de mettre du silicone tout autour de la fenetre (et heureusement que nous en avions sous la main). C.est la seule chose qui a marche.

----------


## Wallis

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses !

Phacélie : en effet le couloir mène à une porte extérieure où il y a de la végétation, elles semblent donc venir d'ici
et heureusement ce ne sont que des fourmis petites fourmis rousses ouf !

Armandine : ah oui sur le lit carrément... Je pense qu'il n'y a que ce genre de produit vraiment efficace en cas de grande invasion..

Du coup j'ai testé le vinaigre blanc, j'en ai mis notamment sous la porte d'entrée et où les fourmis avaient tendance à s'attrouper : ça à l'air de fonctionner ! Il y en a encore quelques unes qui se baladent mais elles sont seules ou par deux, le vinaigre a dû les perdre

----------


## armandine

Tant mieux si le vinaigre blanc fonctionne. J'espere que cela va continuer. C'est vrai que souvent elles partent comme elles sont venues. Mais en attendant c'est important de les empecher de tout envahir. Pendant tout un temps, j'avais une colonie de fourmis dans ma cuisine qui partait d'une bouche aeration, puis sous certains carrelages muraux pour ressortir d'une plainte et faire le chemin entre la chaudiere et le mur et s'enfiler dans le trou du tuyau de la chaudiere. Jamais elles ne sont sorties de ce chemin. Donc pas de soucis de cohabitation. Et puis un jour, elles ont disparues.
Aussi non voici une petite photo prise tout a l'heure d'une femelle Lucane qui profite du melon donne aux limaces et aux escargots.

----------


## radis

j'ai mange hier sous un tilleul en fleurs, tout bourdonnant de petites bestioles ... entre l'odeur et les bourdonnements, c'etait trop trop bien !



et j'ai vu un ver luisant aussi


du coup, je suis tombee sur ce lien, il faut signaler nos rencontres avec cette bestiole apparemment mal connue 
http://www.asterella.eu/index.php?page=2&pays=FRANCE&p=

----------


## phacélie

On en voit de moins en moins, c'est probablement pour ça que le CNRS cherche des témoignages.

Pareil pour les lucanes, ils se font rares.
La femelle est appelée Grande Biche (c'est joli mais pourquoi ?) armandine

Wallis, super que le vinaigre blanc t'ait délivrée des envahisseurs, il faut en remettre de temps en temps si elles sont toujours dans le bâtiment.


Edit : je viens seulement de "tilter" ::  : Grande Biche, c'est parce qu'elle est la femelle du Cerf-Volant !

----------


## armandine

Je n'avais pas "tilte" non plus. Il y en a trois maintenant qui viennent manger du melon, toutes au meme endroit. Par contre, et contrairement a l'annee passee, je n'ai vu aucun de ces merveilleux males Cerf Volant.
Il y a tres tres longtemps j'ai vu quelques vers luisants mais je n'en avais jamais vu comme sur ta photo en plein jour.

----------


## radis

ben, c'est vrai qu'on y fait peu attention en plein jour. la, elle etait bien posee sur sa feuille de lierre, mais d'habitude, on ne les remarque que quand elles s'eclairent ...

et meme si il y a longtemps que tu n'en as plus vu, tu peux remplir le petit questionnaire, apparemment, c'est utile aussi pour eux de savoir ou on n'en voit plus du tout .
ils disent qu'on peut aussi aller se promener une heure apres la tombee de la nuit, voir si on en repere ...

----------


## armandine

Ok. En tous les cas, de mon cote je n'en crois pas mes yeux.......4 femelles lucanes sur les melons.

----------


## phacélie

Elles sont gourmandes de sucre  :: 




> Swammerdam raconte qu'il avait un lucane apprivoisé, qui le suivait comme un chien quand il lui présentait du miel.
>  En France, on rencontre, outre le lucanus cervus, une autre espèce qui est plus petite et dont les mandibules sont peu fourchues : c'est le lucane chevreuil (_Lucanus capreolus)._
> _La Science populaire. Journal hebdomadaire illustré   1881/05/05_



Au sujet des fourmis, il y a une BD web faite par un directeur de recherche à l’Université Paris-Sud et au CNRS, vulgarisateur scientifique et un illustrateur, vulgarisateur scientifique.
Les deux premiers épisodes sont parus et il y en a d'autres à venir, là :
http://www.laguerredesfourmis.com

----------


## armandine

Je viens de voir une 5eme "Grande Biche" a un autre endroit du jardin. Il n'y en a jamais eu un si grand nombre.

----------


## leea

::  J'ai lu " grande Biche" hier soir, et je viens juste de comprendre le rapport avec le " cerf " volant .............. Je n'en vois pas beaucoup par ici ......

----------


## radis

armandine, j'ai juste bien l'enquete pour toi !
http://www.insectes.org/opie/pdf/412...0244475292.pdf

- - - Mise à jour - - -

http://www.insectes.org/enquetes

----------


## armandine

Ah oui, merci radis. Tres interessant. En plus il y a des infos claires et precises. Je pense que celles que j'ai dans mon jardin sont bien des Lucanes Cerf Volant femelles du fait du brillant de leurs carapaces. Par contre pourquoi uniquement des femelles ?. J'ai beaucoup de troncs d'arbres morts dans mon jardin et les males arrivent en volant d'habitude.
 .

----------


## radis

ils indiquent une adresse mail, tu peux peut-etre faire un message ? c'est vrai que c'est intriguant ...

----------


## radis

tout un troupeau de chenilles de machaons ...

----------


## armandine

Ouah...Et elles sont installees sur quelle plante ?
Et quel beau papillon.

----------


## radis

je ne sais pas ... une ombellifere, ca c'est sur, vu la floraison habituelle, mais c'est une plante sauvage, je ne sais pas trop ... 
je la trouve tres mignonne. 
habituellement, il y a souvent une ou deux chenilles dedans, mais cette annee, je ne sais pas si elle va survivre avec autant de chenilles . je me demandais si je ne pouvais pas en demenager une ou deux ?

----------


## armandine

c'est delicat. Est ce que ce sont des chenilles d'une seule plante ? Peut etre qu'elles vont aller ailleurs quand il n'y aura plus suffisamment a manger sur celle ci
 Moi aussi je trouve que le feuillage de cette plante est beau.

----------


## radis

a priori, ca mange des ombelliferes . donc j'imagine que si j'en trouvais une autre, ca irait aussi ..
bon dans le doute, je crois que je vais les laisser la et croiser les doigts pour ma plante !

----------


## phacélie

Ces chenilles sont très belles, elles aiment manger le persil aussi.
C'est pas du fenouil sauvage ta plante, radis ?

(Pour info, le troisième épisode est en ligne http://www.laguerredesfourmis.com )

----------


## radis

non, ca ne sent rien ...

en cherchant "ma" plante, je suis tombee la dessus 
http://cabanedetellus.free.fr/a_vous...html#desherber

rien de revolutionnaire, mais une petite piqure de rappel ! ::

----------


## radis

il faut que j'en deterre un pied une fois, je  me demande si ce n'est pas ca:
https://www.google.com/search?q=noix...=1733&bih=1023

----------


## armandine

Je viens d'avoir la visite d'une belle Lucane "Grande Biche" par les airs,mais le vent a du la faire tomber au sol. Heureusement que j'etais de passage dans le jardin car un de mes chats commencait a s'en servir comme une balle rebondissant contre les pierres. Je n'ai pas reussi a lui faire reprendre son vol, mais elle etait vive et pas blessee. J'ai donc du la deposer au sol dans le petit jardin  non accessible aux chats devant la maison.
Donc, je pense que je me suis tfompee pour les autres Lucanes. Il doit s'agir de "Petites Biches".
La photo n'est pas d'une grande qualite comme toujours, mais c'est un insecte tellement beau.

----------


## phacélie

Ah, ben voilà pourquoi tu ne pensais voir que des femelles, sur tes photos en effet il y aurait des mâles.
https://www.insectes-net.fr/dorcus/images/dorc28gf.jpg

----------


## armandine

Oui c'est bien cela. La photo sur le lien sont vraiment tres claires. Il faut que je l'imprime.

----------


## del28

tiens mais qui t'es toi ? (dans le doute par rapport à mes titis, je l'ai mise dehors)

----------


## superdogs

Et dans le doute, tu as bien fait, parce que ça me semble être une chenille processionnaire .. elle était toute seule ?

----------


## phacélie

> tiens mais qui t'es toi ? (dans le doute par rapport à mes titis, je l'ai mise dehors)
> Pièce jointe 400414


Difficile à dire ce que c'est, ta photo n'et pas très nette...
Il y a plein de chenilles poilues, pas seulement les processionnaires.
On dirait qu'elle a une grosse tête claire, peut-être https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bombyx_disparate ?



> Les chenilles de _Lymantria dispar_ ne sont absolument pas urticantes malgrés leur aspect inquiétant, tout au plus peut être un contact un peu rude voire piquant.


https://www.insecte.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2988

----------


## del28

oui c'est pas évident à voir sur la photo, mon appareil photo est un peu naze pour les gros plans (ou moi je ne suis pas bonne en photos. c'est possible aussi  :: ; C'es certain même)
pour l'avoir vu en vrai et l'avoir étudié de près, j'ai trouvé la même espèce que toi Phacélie. après l'avoir mise dehors.
elle ne ressemblait pas du tout à une processionnaire de toute façon, ça je l'ai vu tout de suite. il y en avait chez ma mère donc je sais quelle tête ça a. elle était seule

----------


## phacélie

On doit avoir le même appareil photo et/ou la même aptitude  ::

----------


## del28

ben ce qui est bien (pour vous  ::  )quand tu n'es pas très bon photographe (ou n'a pas le bon appareil photo  ::  ) ça a ça de bien que tu trouves absolument toutes les photos des autres super belles  ::

----------


## superdogs

> oui c'est pas évident à voir sur la photo, mon appareil photo est un peu naze pour les gros plans (ou moi je ne suis pas bonne en photos. c'est possible aussi ; C'es certain même)
> pour l'avoir vu en vrai et l'avoir étudié de près, j'ai trouvé la même espèce que toi Phacélie. après l'avoir mise dehors.
> *elle ne ressemblait pas du tout à une processionnaire de toute façon, ça je l'ai vu tout de suite. il y en avait chez ma mère donc je sais quelle tête ça a. elle était seule*


Tant mieux !

----------


## armandine

Il valait mieux l'eloigner de toute facon. Vu qu'elle est tres "poilue", il peut toujours y avoir une toxine qui va poser un probleme. Dans la mesure ou elle est toute seule, cela ne peut pas etre une processionnaire. Je ne vois pratiquement jamais de chenilles. Mais mon jardin n'a pas la possibilite d'avoir tout un coin avec des herbes et des fleurs sauvages... Et c'est bien dommage.

----------


## del28

bon, pas la bonne marque m'enfin ..
j'ai aussi vu une larve. les coccinelles sont enfin là

----------


## phacélie

Pas de la marque de coccinelle made in Europe... (mais photo nette  ::  )

----------


## mer064

J'ai les mêmes ici...

----------


## del28

> Pas de la marque de coccinelle made in Europe... (mais photo nette  )


j'ai mis une plombe à trouver le bon réglage et à l'avoir nette   ::

----------


## del28

j'ai des micro guêpes qui ont l'air de butiner mon thym en hauteur.
j'ai  un peu cherché, je suis tombée sur les Aphidiidés mais j'ai lu que c'était un parasitoide du puceron mais je n'ai lu nulle part que ça butinait (même à l'occasion. parce que par contre que les grosses guêpes butinent apparemment)

----------


## phacélie

Et il n'y aurait pas des micro pucerons sur ton thym ?
Parce que chez moi, y en a souvent, pfff...

----------


## del28

j'ai bien regardé, je ne vois rien. et vraiment elles butinent ces mini trucs. et elles ont vraiment une tête de guêpe, et pas d'abeille

----------


## armandine

Moi aussi j'ai des "micro guepes" qui viennent butiner les fleurs. Je ne sais pas si ce sont les memes. On a l'impression qu'elles font parfois du surplace et puis partent brutalement. Je ne vois plus d'abeilles du tout et tres peu de bourdons. Des "petites Biches:" continuent a venir se delecter du melon mais elles sont moins nombreuses ou viennent tour a tour (impossible de savoir). Moi aussi j'ai apercu une petite coccinelle orange.

----------


## phacélie

Tes guêpes sont plutôt des syrphes, il me semble armandine, à te lire décrire leur vol.

(Pour info, le quatrième épisode est en ligne http://www.laguerredesfourmis.com )

----------


## armandine

Merci phacelie, je vais regarder de plus pret sur le net.
Aussi non, je viens de decouvrir une petite chenille dans le jardin. Et apparemment elle ne ressemble pas a la tienne del28

----------


## phacélie

Ce doit être une chenille de Viminia rumicis http://aramel.free.fr/INSECTES13-4%27.shtml ( presque en bas de page )

----------


## armandine

Oui cela parait etre cela. Elle est en train de boulotter les petites feuilles de la Lysimachia.
Elle se transforme en beau papillon noir et blanc. J'avais espere que cette magnifique chenille se transforme en Paon du Jour...Je n'en vois plus jamais.

----------


## phacélie

La chenille du paon du jour est moins belle, moins colorée que celle que tu as prise en photo qui deviendra un papillon moins coloré à son tour que le beau paon du jour.

----------


## armandine

Incroyable.....9 Petites Biches qui se regalent du melon. Je n'en crois pas mes yeux.....Par contre, heureusement que j'ai apercu 2 d'entre elles qui etaient en detresse, retenues par un fil d'araignee et ne pouvant absolument pas se sauver de cette terrible situation. Quelle mort atroce et quelle lente agonie, pendues par une patte uniquement par un seul fil d'araignee. Pauvres animaux a la merci de tout et n'importe quoi.....

----------


## del28

je commence sérieusement à m'inquiéter pour mes abeilles. elles sont très peu à venir butiner ma lavande
hier soir j'ai un de mes directeur qui me disait que sur ses 4 ruches, 2 colonies sont mortes
par contre énormément de papillons cette année je trouve. et des coléoptères à foison

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Oui, les abeilles, c'est un gros, gros problème cette année...
C'est pire que l'an dernier.
Sur mes ruches, je n'ai pas eu de mortalité hivernale, elles ont toutes redémarré au printemps... Puis 4 ruches mortes au mois de mai. J'ai un ami apiculteur qui a perdu 45 ruches sur une commune, même souci. Il soupçonne fortement l'enrobage des graines sur maïs et tournesol. Avec le coup de chaud, ça risque de s'aggraver car les abeilles boivent la rosée sur ces plantes qui sont intégralement toxiques (l'insecticide est dans leur sève). En plus, contrairement à ce qui est dit, il y a une rémanence au mins trois saisons derrière. On n'est pas sortis du bois...
Parce que si ça tue nos abeilles domestiques je ne veux pas imaginer ce que ça fait sur tous les autres pollinisateurs sauvages...
En plus, l'essaimage a été pourri cette année. Fin avril, quand les reines sont parties, on a pris du froid et de la pluie. Donc les jeunes reines ont été mal ou pas fécondées, ce qui va encore occasionner des pertes avec des ruptures de pontes, sur des colonies déjà faibles...

----------


## del28

Ah lui aussi ses ruches sont mortes à la même période que les tiennes.

----------


## phacélie

À propos d'abeilles, il y a eu cet édito :
https://positivr.fr/mathieu-vidard-edito-carre-france-inter-abeilles-pesticides/?utm_source=actus_lilo

et ce documentaire qui montre ce qui se passe dans la ruche pour les larves avec les pesticides :
https://positivr.fr/documentaire-le-...rce=actus_lilo

(Edit : pour info les épisodes 5 et 6 de la Bd sur les fourmis sont en ligne http://www.laguerredesfourmis.com )

----------


## dedel

Très peu d'abeilles ici aussi, je laisse monter la menthe vu que les insectes adorent ça et presque personne sur les 1eres fleurs alors qu'elles sont prises d'assaut habituellement. Et pourtant on est dans un coin assez protégé  (élevage extensif, vraies prairies sauvages tout autour de chez moi)

----------


## del28

beaucoup de butineuses depuis hier, surtout des grosse abeilles standard. moins de bourdons et moins de petites abeilles grises
par contre, c'est vraiment une année à papillons. 
ce soir mon arbre était couvert de sphinx colibri (j'appelais ça des ''oipillons'' avant de connaitre le vrai nom), première année ici que j'en vois à foison comme ça.

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Ah oui parce que l'opilion c'est plutôt une araignée qu'un papillon techniquement...
Le colibri c'est le "moro sphinx". Il a plein de copains : sphinx du liseron, etc, qui lui ressemblent.

----------


## Bolinette

J'ai croisé un gros capricorne ce week-end. Comme il effrayait les gens (certains l'ont pris pour un cafard), je l'ai attrapé et replacé au pied de buissons. Je suis toujours impressionnée de la force qu'ont ces insectes.

----------


## dedel

pareil on a trouvé une belle femelle lucane avec ma fille la semaine dernière donc on s'arrête pour la déplacer hors de la route bein j'ai eu du mal à la décoller du sol! c'est impressionnant la force qu'ils ont dans leurs pattes!

----------


## del28

> Ah oui parce que l'opilion c'est plutôt une araignée qu'un papillon techniquement...
> Le colibri c'est le "moro sphinx". Il a plein de copains : sphinx du liseron, etc, qui lui ressemblent.


non, oipillon. contraction de oiseau et papillon  :Smile:

----------


## lili2000

Qui pourrait me dire le nom de ce papillon ? :

----------


## phacélie

Le flambé.

----------


## lili2000

merci Phacelie, je n'avais pas eu la notification

----------


## phacélie

Je t'en prie  ::

----------


## del28

ah ben je devais poser la question justement.
j'ai vu deux flambés hier

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Je les confonds toujours, flambé et machaon...
Des astuces pour les différencier d'un coup d'oeil?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

* enfin à part les dessins sur les ailes parce qu'en vol c'est pas évident? *

----------


## phacélie

Merci pour la question, je me coucherai moins bête ce soir (comme tu dis  ::  )




> Leur vol est différent aussi, le Flambé ayant, entre ses battements d'ailes, 
> 
> temps de vol plané qui peuvent être assez longs (d'où son nom de voilier).


http://oiseauxetcie.canalblog.com/ar.../18751418.html

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Merci ! ::

----------


## del28

oh le zouli papillon  ::

----------


## del28

en cherchant le nom de mon ptit papillon orange, j'ai trouvé le nom de ceux qui viennent chez moi
j'ai des citrons et des belles dames essentiellement. 
et j'ai vu un machaon (ou grand porte queue). magnifique !
(je repars à la recherche du ptit orange)

en anglais c'est un ''gatekeeper''
c'est un amaryllis

----------


## lili2000

Et celui-ci il s'appelle comment ?
Il est tout petit (2cm environ je dirais)


j'ai vu aussi un jaune pâle avec 1 petit point noir, grâce à del28, ce devait être un citron  :Smile:

----------


## Aniky

C'est pas un azuré des près ? 

EDIT: c'est bien un azuré mais lequel ...

----------


## lili2000

merci, oui, c'est bien çà  :Smile:

----------


## Aniky

Je viens de trouver ce truc énorme de bien 6 cm de diamètre. On dirait que sa toile est faite pour être marché dessus. Du coup je me demande si ce n'est pas une araigné de dehors qu'il faudrait remettre .. Dehors car j ai bien peur qu elle n attrape rien là ou elle est (en hauteur entre le coin d un mur et le chauffage a bien 40 cm du sol).  Je dois la remettre dehors ? Sa toile est bien vide depuis 2 jours :/

Un avis ?

----------


## superdogs

Perso, je ne fais rien, je la laisse vivre sa vie... ::  doit savoir ce qu'elle fait  :: 

Par contre, j'ai trouvé un taon aujourd'hui sur la terrasse.... ça m'embète, avec mes trois loustics..

----------


## del28

moi je n'y toucherais pas non plus.
si la chasse ne donne rien, je suis sure qu'elle ira s'installer son ptit piège ailleurs bien avant de mourir de faim

----------


## phacélie

Elle sortira de son ptit piège pour partir à la chasse si personne ne s'y laisse prendre.
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tegenaria_domestica

----------


## gamba

J'ai au moins trois espèces d'abeilles qui viennent butiner  ::  c'est rigolo parce qu'elles ont vraiment chacune leur fleur. Les abeilles "classiques" vont dans l'althea, les rousses viennent butiner la bourrache et il y en a une très jolie, qui ressemble à un petit ballon de rugby, qui vient pour le basilic cannelle.

----------


## phacélie

> il y en a une très jolie, qui ressemble à un petit ballon de rugby, qui vient pour le basilic cannelle.


Je n'en vois jamais des comme ça, contrairement aux autres dont tu parles.
Elle ressemble à ça ? https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megach...catum_MHNT.jpg

----------


## gamba

Non, elle a des rayures complètes, beiges et jaunes

----------


## gamba

Je galère avec mon téléphone. C'est le premier résultat sur google image pour "abeille rayée"
Qui butine une fleur violette

----------


## lealouboy

> J'ai au moins trois espèces d'abeilles qui viennent butiner  c'est rigolo parce qu'elles ont vraiment chacune leur fleur. Les abeilles "classiques" vont dans l'althea, les rousses viennent butiner la bourrache et il y en a une très jolie, *qui ressemble à un petit ballon de rugby*, qui vient pour le basilic cannelle.


J'ai pensé à ça direct moi  :: 



Spoiler:  









Sinon ,il faudrait que je réussisse à la prendre en photo, j'ai une énorme araignée qui vit sous le chauffe eau dans le cellier. 
On la laisse tranquille, elle est dans un petit coin, elle ne dérange personne. Aucune idée de son espèce. 

J'en ai pas mal qui rentrent à la maison aussi mais je les remets dehors en général, elles ne s'installent pas, je pense qu'elles rentrent parce que tout est ouvert sur le jardin. 
Hier matin, il y en avait une (énorme) coincée dans l'évier de cuisine, je l'ai remise dehors aussi.

----------


## gamba

Amegilla albigena, semble-t-il.

----------


## phacélie

Photo  :: 

Elle est noire et beige Amegilla albigena, pas beige et jaune.

----------


## phacélie

> Sinon ,il faudrait que je réussisse à la prendre en photo, j'ai une énorme araignée qui vit sous le chauffe eau dans le cellier. 
> On la laisse tranquille, elle est dans un petit coin, elle ne dérange personne. Aucune idée de son espèce. 
> 
> J'en ai pas mal qui rentrent à la maison aussi mais je les remets dehors en général, elles ne s'installent pas, je pense qu'elles rentrent parce que tout est ouvert sur le jardin. 
> Hier matin, il y en avait une (énorme) coincée dans l'évier de cuisine, je l'ai remise dehors aussi.


Les énormes araignées sont souvent des tégénaires, et certaines aiment vivre dans la maison, elles sortent parfois la nuit pour chasser (ou les mâles en quête d'une femelle) et parfois aussi se coincent quelque-part parce que les parois sont trop verticales et lisses, comme dans l'évier ou la baignoire.

----------


## lealouboy

Je viens d'aller voir et cest bien une tégénaire que j'ai sorti de l'évier hier  ::  

Par contre, celle qui est sous le chauffe eau et bien plus grosse (un très gros corps mais des petites pattes en proportion) et très noire. 

J'essaierai de la prendre en photo la prochaine fois que je la vois  ::

----------


## gamba

> Photo 
> 
> Elle est noire et beige Amegilla albigena, pas beige et jaune.


La tête est beige, les rayures sont plus jaunes  ::  c'est bien la même abeille.

----------


## ratou2

Les agriculteurs ces assassins, ces pollueurs, ces dévastateurs de notre belle nature. 
Honte à eux.

----------


## dedel

Les agriculteurs produisent ce qu'on leur demande donc sauf si tu manges du 100% bio, que tu ne t'habilles qu'en fibres bio ou de réemploi et que tu n'emploies que des fibres bio dans ta conso hors alimentation tu en es aussi responsable

----------


## ratou2

> Les agriculteurs produisent ce qu'on leur demande donc sauf si tu manges du 100% bio, que tu ne t'habilles qu'en fibres bio ou de réemploi et que tu n'emploies que des fibres bio dans ta conso hors alimentation tu en es aussi responsable


Mais le bio aussi contribue à la destruction de notre écosystème, peut être à moindre échelle mais quand même.
C'est toute l'agriculture qui est un fléau.

----------


## phacélie

Ce sont les lobbys industriels plus que les agriculteurs qui sont un fléau.
Sans agriculture pas de nourriture, il ne faut pas l'oublier.

----------


## ratou2

C'est quand même bien eux qui déversent leurs pesticides, fongicides et j'en passe, et ils le font sans état d'âme, ils se fiche pas mal de l'écologie. C'est aussi eux qui chassent  et piègent les animaux.

Regardez ce qu'ils ont fait de nos campagnes, dans les régions agricoles il n'y a plus de coins sauvages, tout à été rasé, presque plus d'arbres, juste des champs agricoles où les animaux ne trouvent plus où se cacher.

Ils savent très bien ce qu'ils font mais ils s'en foute.  ::

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Les bio seraient très heureux d'être mis dans le même sac que les intensifs...
Ca revient à dire que tout le monde bat son chien parce que certains le font...
Sans agriculture, on serait nombreux à mourir de faim. Même si je suis d'accord avec toi sur l'idée que l'agriculture doit évoluer. Certains ont de bonnes idées, et certaines exploitations sont même très avancées. Il ne faut pas mettre tout le monde dans le même sac...

----------


## vivelesbergers!

> J'ai pensé à ça direct moi 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aaah, Maya ! Merci pour la séquence nostalgie (et oui, quand on met abeille et ballon de rugby dans la même phrase, ça fait Maya l'abeille !) ::

----------


## gamba

Je sais pas, j'ai eu la télé à l'âge de 15 ans. Il me manque tout un pan de culture  :: 
J'ai essayé de prendre maya en photo mais avec le téléphone c'est impossible, elle va très vite, un peu comme les papillons colibris (je ne sais pas si ça s'appelle comme ça) qui ont le cul noir et blanc. D'ailleurs j'en ai un aussi qui vient!

----------


## gamba

Ça s'appelle un moro-sphinx ou sphinx colibri et ça porte bonheur  ::

----------


## phacélie

J'ai retrouvé celui-ci, à table, dans "les petits hors sujet"




> Pièce jointe 218507

----------


## del28

::  petite sauterelle est sur ma robe dehors depuis ce matin. bon, j'aimerais bien qu'elle se casse, je voudrais repasser ma robe … (j'ai peur de la blesser)


je vous présente mon ennemie jurée.
cette petite mouche est une simulie. aussi appelée mouche de Beyne (enfin je pense que c'est une simulie). taille moustique mais plus rond. 

si une simulie est dans le secteur, c'est pour ma pomme. j'ai longtemps cherché quelle bestiole je pouvais bien attirer et qui pouvait me faire de telles réactions allergiques  en balade qd j'habitais dans les Yvelines.une fois piquée, j'ai en qqes minutes un bouton et le tour se durcit gonfle et s'étend jusqu'à atteindre le dia d'une cannette de coca. ça peut dégénérer en énorme furoncle dégueu. c'est arrivé qqes fois
j'ai eu la mauvaise surprise d'en trouver une mi juin chez moi. depuis j'en ai vu une bonne vingtaine. paix à leur âme mais elles non, je ne peux pas les laisser vivre vu ce que leur piqure me provoque.

----------


## vivelesbergers!

J'y suis allergique aussi, mais moi les démangeaisons commencent presque 24h après... Et c'est horrible!
J'en ai pas mal à la maison, elles n'aiment pas la boules anti-moustiques que je met dans ma chambre, heureusement!

----------


## phacélie

Moi aussi, je me fais dévorer, le truc c'est qu'il ne faut surtout pas y toucher parce que ce serait la salive de toutes ces ces bestioles suceuses qui provoque l'allergie et qu'en se grattant on en fait pénétrer davantage  ::

----------


## del28

ma dernière piqure remonte à la semaine dernière.
je me rend tout de suite compte que je suis piquée (c'est de cette façon que j'ai enfin trouvé la coupable. elle était encore sur ma jambe en train de manger)
badigeonnez au vinaigre. ça soulage immédiatement et durablement des démangeaisons (par contre moi grattage ou pas, ça se termine de la même façon. un truc de 7/8 cm de diamètre, gonflé, dur, rouge et chaud)

----------


## radis

ah oui, c'est une horreur, cette bestiole ...

----------


## phacélie

> un truc de 7/8 cm de diamètre, gonflé, dur, rouge et chaud


Ça m'arrive aussi, mais je ne vois jamais clairement le coupable, impossible de savoir quelle est la bestiole qui me crée cette réaction.

----------


## del28

ah ben moi pareil Phacélie, jusqu'à ce que je tombe dessus un jour en plein repas. j'ai senti que j'étais piquée et paf, c'était la petite mouche de la photo.
j'ai ensuite mis un moment à trouver ce que ça pouvait être sur gogole.

c'est vecteur de saletés en plus cette petite bestiole.

----------


## armandine

J'ai la chance de ne pas connaitre.... Pour les piqures et les grattages, c'est vrai que le vinaigre est vraiment efficace et soulage instantanement.

----------


## superdogs

Et aussi le sel, tout comme le bicarbonate, légèrement humidifiés et frottés sur la piqure  ::

----------


## phacélie

... et les feuilles de plantain, quand on est au jardin  ::

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Oui, le plantain c'est super, en plus ça pousse partout!

----------


## phacélie

> ah ben moi pareil Phacélie, jusqu'à ce que je tombe dessus un jour en plein repas. j'ai senti que j'étais piquée et paf, c'était la petite mouche de la photo.
> j'ai ensuite mis un moment à trouver ce que ça pouvait être sur gogole.
> 
> c'est vecteur de saletés en plus cette petite bestiole.


Il y en a plein de ces petites bestioles !
http://aramel.free.fr/INSECTES15-1.shtml

----------


## armandine

Un de mes chats a attire mon attention sur cette grosse chenille jaune qui etait sur le sol au milieu du jardin. Je viens de bouger un ou deux pots et peut etre etait elle accrochee a l'un deux sans que je m'en apercoive. Mon chat ne lui a fait aucun mal et moi je l'ai remise dans un gros pot avec une grande fougere, en mettant a la fois du terreau et des feuilles seches. A vrai dire je ne sais pas comment elle s'abrite habituellement. Je vais essayer de mettre la photo. Elle est toute recroquevillee et ne suis pas sure qu'elle soit encore vivante.

----------


## armandine

Eh bien non, elle est vivante....un de mes autres chats vient de la reyrouver sur le dallage assez loin de l'endroit ou je l'avais deposee. Je ne sais pas ou elle veut aller.....mais visiblement l'endroit que je lui avais trouve ne lui convenait pas.

----------


## phacélie

Pré-nymphose du Flambé ?
https://www.insectes-net.fr/flambe/flambe3.htm

----------


## armandine

ouiiii, c'est cela phacelie...C'est pas croyable....Moi, j'ai cherche sur le net mais n'ai pas reussi a trouver une photo qui lui ressemble. Merci.
En fait, vu son "jaunissement", sa transformation ne devait pas etre loin et je l'ai trouvee attachee a une feuille morte enroulee qui devait etre elle meme attachee au pot qui etait la depuis un petit temps et que j'ai eu le malheur de bouger sans apercevoir la jolie bestiole. 
j'ai deja vu ce type de papillon, mais pas tout a fait avec les memes dessins un peu plus tot, le dessous des ailes etaient oranges et il etait meme rentre dans la maison pour beneficier de la fraicheur et de l'ombre.

----------


## phacélie

Une Écaille chinée ? http://www.plume-de-ville.fr/PAP/pecaillech.html

----------


## armandine

OUI. Tout a fait phacelie.....Il est vraiment magnifique et le dessous de ses ailes d'un bel orange est totalement inattendu. Merci.

----------


## superdogs

Phacélie, tu peux lui poser n'importe quelle question, elle te trouve la réponse !!  ::

----------


## armandine

Ah carrement !!!!! C'est "Supergooglegirl" ::

----------


## phacélie

Naaan, pas n'importe quelle question, il faut que ça m'intéresse  :: 
Soit je connais et je cherche pour illustrer, soit je cherche par curiosité  ::

----------


## superdogs

La curiosité n'est pas toujours un vilain défaut, contrairement aux idées reçues...

----------


## Aniky

Help je remonte le topic pour savoir si cette "énoooorme" araignée est une araignée d'appartement ou extérieur. Ca ressemble beaucoup à une tégénaire mais je ne veux pas faire de bêtise,je crois que c'est celle qu'il y avait dans ma salle demain et qui ne devait pas trouver  assez à manger car la toile est vide :/. le soucis c'est que j'ai peur que les pigeons en liberté dans l'appart ne la bouffe ou quelle meurt de faims.
Une idée de ce que je peux en faire pour lui assurer un max de chance de survie ?

----------


## phacélie

On dirait bien une tégénaire, oui, tiens regarde-là http://tegenarius.chez.com/tegdes.htm

----------


## armandine

je la remettrais dehors, en privilegiant un endroit sombre et avec plein d'abri pour qu'elle puisse tres vite y aller et se trouver un endroit pour se cacher.

----------


## Steph93

Ah j'en ai déjà vu des pareils sur ma terrasse, parfois elles rentrent à l'intérieur. Bouh, on les remet vite dehors.
Et il y en a d'autres, aussi grosses, mais toutes noires. C'est la même "famille" ?

----------


## phacélie

Mais si Xaros, reviens... Aniky va mettre ses photos sous spoiler, hein Aniky ?  :: 

(En plus, ce ne sont pas des insectes, les araignées)

----------


## phacélie

> Ah j'en ai déjà vu des pareils sur ma terrasse, parfois elles rentrent à l'intérieur. Bouh, on les remet vite dehors.
> Et il y en a d'autres, aussi grosses, mais toutes noires. C'est la même "famille" ?


Oui.

----------


## del28

ici j'ai des noires.
elles sont chiantes parce que deux années de suite à la même période (maintenant), elles viennent chasser dans la litière.
c'est seulement des super grosses qui viennent
j'ai un mal fou à les récupérer et c'est parfois trop tard pour elles, vu que c'est un lieu ou forcément, y a des psychopathes qui se pointent.
là j'en ai une qui m'attend mais vu comme elle est installée je pense qu'elle est morte. enfin pas sure parce qu'elle est encore entière  ::

----------


## phacélie

Elles n'arrivent peut-être pas à sortir de la litière si les bords sont lisses, voire s'il y a un rebord.
C'est la période des amours en plus, elles prennent plus de risques : elles se déplacent pour chercher l'âme soeur c'est aussi pour ça qu'on les voit plus.

Edit : je vais faire remonter un sujet sur les araignées dans "Général et Actualités", histoire de sortir du topic des insectes, puisque ce n'en sont pas  :: 

Dangers, piqûres, toiles... Cinq idées reçues sur les araignées

----------


## del28

rolala Madame la puriste   :: 
 ::

----------


## radis

ou ici ? pourquoi le topic araignees ne pourrait pas etre dans "animaux autres" ?

(ca me chiffonne a chaque fois, toutes ces pauvres petites bestioles expatriees dans general  :: )

- - - Mise à jour - - -

peut etre il faudrait une 4eme categorie, "faune sauvage" ?

----------


## phacélie

> rolala Madame la puriste


Oui  :: 
Je ferais pareil si tu rangeais la voiture dans les deux roues  :: 
(Et pis c'est pour que les phobiques comme Xaros ne tombent pas dessus sans être prévenus  :: )




> ou ici ? pourquoi le topic araignees ne pourrait pas etre dans "animaux autres" ?
> 
> (ca me chiffonne a chaque fois, toutes ces pauvres petites bestioles expatriees dans general )
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> peut etre il faudrait une 4eme categorie, "faune sauvage" ?


Pourquoi ça te chiffonne? Pourquoi "expatriées" ?  :: 
C'était juste parce qu'il y avait déjà à leur sujet un fil ouvert dans "général" :: 
Et puis ici, c'est "nos animaux", la faune sauvage ne nous appartient pas.
(C'est pas dans l'idée de critiquer amandine d'avoir ouvert son sujet ici, hein  :: )

----------


## radis

oui, c'est vrai, il y a le VOS ...
c'est histoire de causer, hein, c'est juste que perso, je mettrais ensemble toutes les discussions sur les animaux ensemble, plutot que dans les actualites .
tous les conseils pour s'occuper des bestioles qui nous entourent regroupes ensemble .
(tu es documentaliste aussi ?? :: )

----------


## phacélie

Ben, je comprends ton point de vue mais, histoire de causer, ici sur le forum, on ne peut pas faire autre chose  que de s'adapter à la classification existante   :: 
( non, je ne suis pas documentaliste, tu l'es ? ::  )

----------


## armandine

La, je n'arrive pas tout a suivre........
En tous les cas, j'ai reussi, hier soir, in extremis, a sauver une grosse araignee blanche des griffes d'un de mes chats. Elle se trouvait sur le dos et ne bougeait plus. Mais je sais qu'elles font souvent les mortes pour derouter leurs predateurs et particulierement les chats qui sont bien plus interesses par les bestioles qui bougent. Une fois sous le verre, je l'ai vu subitement se redresser. Ouf !!! Un carton en dessous et direction l'exterieur pres d'un tas de bois et de pierres.
Leur periode des amours est vraiment tres tard dans l'annee. Cela ne me parait pas commun.

Aussi non, encore quelques papillons qui depuis l'qpparition des prunes circulent dans le jardin. Ils viennent se chauffer dans les rayons du soleil. En voici une petite photo

----------


## dedel

ici le buddleia est couvert de papillons et d'abeilles/bourdons/guêpes, sûrement parce que c'est l'arbre qui fleurit le plus longtemps/tardivement
hier on a vu un petit sylvain, plusieurs vulcains et des paons de jour, ma fille était contente!
et nous avons presque fini la fabrication de notre hôtel à insectes, il ne manque que des pommes de pin dans une case et du grillage à poules pour protéger le tout

----------


## phacélie

C'est un Tircis  ton papillon, armandine http://biologie.ens-lyon.fr/ressourc...-11-12-03-2012

----------


## armandine

Merci phacelie. Oui c'est ce joli papillon brun. Ce qui est decrit est exactement ce que j'ai observe. Toujours un papillon pose dans un rai de lumiere. J'ai pu assister aussi a leurs joutes, mais je me fourvoyais completement en pensant que c'etait des parades nuptiales. Le prunier est un endroit ideal car il est tres clairseme et fait rentrer la lumiere a de nombreux endroit.

----------


## Torie

Un visiteur lundi , c'est une punaise de pin. Très joli les "dessins" sur son dos.

----------


## phacélie

Ou punaise américaine, très jolie en effet mais encore une espèce dite invasive.

----------


## armandine

Cela fait plusieurs fois que ce gros bourdon noir survole le jardin. Je pense que c'est une abeille charpentiere. Sa taille est vraiment impressionnante. En la voyant pour la premiere fois je me suis demandee si ce n'etait pas un hanneton.

----------


## del28

j'en ai plein des abeilles charpentières ici. elles ont une belle taille oui.
ce qui m'a interpellé la première fois que j'en ai vu une, c'est le bruit qu'elles font qd elles volent

----------


## Torie

à l'envers 



à l'endroit

https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6wiq2q

Qui connait son nom ?

----------


## Torie

Zut j'avais mis la vidéo en privé.
Merci Xaros. J'avais vu un reportage, il parlait que de la région parisienne.  En Alsace aussi c'est l'invasion ? 
Je connaissais pas cette couleur. Ce doit être une punaise verte qui a pris sa couleur d'automne.

----------


## Torie

:: 

J'ai connu ça avec des petites sauterelles, un renard venait les manger. C'était l'occasion de l'observer de près par la fenêtre.

----------


## phacélie

Elles cherchent juste un abri pour l'hiver  :: 
Ici, tout plein de punaises américaines et de gendarmes.
La tienne, Torie, est la plus grande des punaises vertes, forme torquata (le liseré), en livrée automnale, oui.

----------


## del28

j'ai une punaise sur mon abat jour depuis hier.
j'en fais quoi ? ça ne me dérange pas de la laisser là mais elle va manger quoi cette punaise chez moi ?  ::

----------


## armandine

Je la remettrais dehors, d'autant plus que les temperatures vont remonter pres d'abri comme une cabane pour buches, la ou tu mets des pots inutilises, un amas de bois avec des feuilles mortes.

----------


## del28

j'ai le coin parfait. merci.

----------


## del28

ah ben flute, petite punaise est allée se balader  :: 
bon, je retomberai sur elle un jour ou l'autre

----------


## Torie

Une punaise diabolique à l'envers:



à l'endroit :



en mouvement :

https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x71q9b2

----------


## del28

le Week end dernier j'ai tronçonné toutes mes buches et j'ai dérangé les araignées qui y avaient trouvé refuge pour l'hiver.
une quantité incroyable et certaines de taille impressionnante. 
je ne suis pas super fan même si j'ai dépassé ma phobie m'enfin ça m'a embêté de leur détruire leur coin.
je leur ai laissé la première rangée de buches au sol et je n'y toucherai pas. je pense qu'elles n'ont pas eu de mal à se mettre à l'abri, j'ai secoué les buches au fur et à mesure du tronconnage

----------


## del28

https://www.rtl.fr/actu/debats-socie...ans-7796519936

----------


## armandine

Ah mince...C'est sur que lorsqu'on deplace du bois ou des pots de terre ou meme des baches plastiques que l'on a raboulottees dans un coin, on derange souvent des insectes, des larves, des limaces et escargots pour qui tous ces materiaux et ces endroits "abandonnes" sont precieux pour assurer leur survie pendant l'hiver. J'ai eu plusieurs fois l'obligation de bouger des troncs d'arbres qui etaient au meme endroit depuis plusieurs annees et j'ai vu l'horreur de mon geste trop tard car il y avait des grosses larves de Lucane a la limite du bois et de la terre et impossible de remettre le tronc pile poil en place pour proteger a nouveau la larve. C'est plus facile avec les araignees car tu as eu la bonne idee de leur laisser du materiel. Peut etre pourrais tu rajouter d'autres bois sue tu n'utiliserais pas pour te chauffer...

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Je suis tombée sur ça tout à l'heure. C.est plutôt grand. Quasi 5cm je dirais (puis ça galope cm est assez dégueu. J'ai galéré à le prend pour le mettre dans les'bosquets voisin. Quand ça me court dans la main je lâche   ::   , du coup j'ai galéré avec une coupelle lol)

----------


## monloulou

https://fr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dytique_bordé
insecte aquatique, je pensais que ça vivait que dans l'eau

----------


## Belgo78

Moi je le trouve magnifique  ::

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Bah je me demande comment il est arrivé chez moi dans ce cas

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Un moro sphinx pris sur le fait au mois d'aout

----------


## monloulou

> Bah je me demande comment il est arrivé chez moi dans ce cas


il y a peut-être une mare ou un étang pas loin, c'est écrit "Cette espèce est capable de sortir de l'eau et marcher sur le sol (ainsi que de voler)" sur wiki

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Bah justement non. D'où ma réflexion lol

----------


## phacélie

Une jolie histoire, celle de Fiona et Bee https://positivr.fr/sauvetage-reine-...rce=actus_lilo

----------


## Torie

Il y en avait un sur mon balcon vendredi. A quoi on reconnait la reine bourdon ?

----------


## phacélie

Je pense qu'à cette saison, il n'y encore que des reines et du coup, c'est à ça qu'on les reconnaît  :: 

Il doit aussi y avoir une différence de taille, sinon c'est à l'apex de l'abdomen que l'on peut différencier les reines des ouvrières et des mâles : orange pour les reines, orange et blanc pour les ouvrières, orange et blanc aussi pour les mâles mais plus pointu pour les bourdons terrestres comme Bee.
Le tien, c'est un bourdon des saussaies, tout le monde a un apex blanc, juste plus pointu chez le mâle.

Edit : il semble qu'il ait des variations de couleurs suivant l'endroit où ces bourdons vivent, d'ailleurs, en regardant les photos on dirait que Bee aussi a du blanc sur le bout de l'abdomen alors que le scientifique parle d'elle comme d'un bourdon terrestre.

----------


## armandine

Une reine bourdon (taille importante) vient souvent visiter le jardin en ce moment. Je n'aime pas trop car elle visite les tas de feuilles et les souches au sol et j'ai toujours peur de ses rencontres avec mes chats.
Elle est triste cette histoire....De l'eau sucrée quand je trouve une petite abeille qui n'arrive plus à voler....On ne sait jamais...

----------


## phacélie

Mais non, elle n'est pas triste cette histoire, grâce à l'aide de Fiona, Bee a pu vivre, malgré le fait qu' elle était handicapée et même plus longtemps que les autres reines bourdons, toi aussi tu aides quand tu peux avec ton eau sucrée  :: 


Une mise en garde :

*NOS FLEURS DE BALCON TUENT LES ABEILLES*

*80% des plantes de gardencenters sont contaminées par les pesticides! * 






http://envertetcontretout.ch/2017/02...rce=actus_lilo

----------


## Liolia

Samedi et dimanche il y avait des centaines d'insectes dans le cerisier à butiner ses fleurs. J'étais allé accrocher le linge dessous et c'est les bourdonnements qui m'ont fait le remarquer. Je me suis dit que c'était certainement parce que les insectes sentaient la pluie venir.

----------


## armandine

J'ai retire cet insecte des griffes d'un de mes chats qui s'amusait avec. J'avais peur egalement qu'il pique mon chat. On dirait a la fois un moustique et une guepe toute frele. Est ce que vous connaissez ?


Aussi non j'ai vu deux petites coccinelles cet apres midi, une orange a points noirs et une rouge.

----------


## Segusia52

De mémoire, le premier doit être un ichneumonidé (ou guêpe solitaire), dont il existerait plus de 100 000 variétés. Mais faut que je rafraîchisse un peu (beaucoup) mes souvenirs du siècle dernier.  :: 

...ça ne pique personne  ::

----------


## armandine

Merci Segusia52
Et je viens de trouver cette jolie bestiole en plantant dans le jardin. Vous connaissez ?

----------


## phacélie

https://www.gerbeaud.com/faune/staphylin,1309.html


Concernant l'insecte précédent, c'est une guêpe qui parasite une chenille pour y pondre, non, Segusia ?

Les coccinelles sont des coccinelles asiatiques.

----------


## armandine

Oui c'est un jeune Staphylin vu qu'il a un abdomen allonge. Je l'ai pousse vers les feuilles et les pierres mais il a prefere circuler a decouvert ...
Merci a toutes les deux.

----------


## del28

j'ai planté une centaurée couleur bordeaux dans le jardin (une montana Jordy je pense). elle avait déjà 3 fleurs qd je l'ai acheté
elle fait le bonheur des bourdons. j'en vois un par fleur à chaque fois que je passe devant.
vraiment contente qu'ils apprécient, c'était le but recherché mais je ne m'attendais pas à un tel succès aussi rapidement

----------


## Liolia

Alors que je prenais mes chiens en photo, ce papillon à visité les Lilas, il est beau ce papillon zèbre!

----------


## phacélie

C'est un flambé, il a dû être attaqué par un oiseau, on dirait qu'il lui manque la partie de voilure où il y a des ocelles.

----------


## Liolia

arf, le pauvre...

----------


## Liolia

Aujourd'hui un autre est venu et celui là sans blessure de guerre, il est vraiment magnifique avec ses taches bleues  :






et puis aussi une petite abeille

----------


## armandine

Je viens de decouvrir une minuscule chenille vert tendre qui cherche des accroches sur une fleur de begonia. 


Presque invisible la petite bestiole....

----------


## armandine

Hier, j'ai trouve sur la terre seche, un pauvre vers de terre, completement couvert de poussiere et de tout ce qui tombe des arbres actuellement. Je l'ai ramasse en le croyant mort. Mais je l'ai quand meme installe dans une assiette avec un peu d'eau.....Et alors je n'en croyais pas mes yeux de le voir instantanement reprendre vie et gigoter dans tous les sens. C'est avec plaisir que je l'ai remis dans du terreau bien frais.

----------


## del28

année à guêpes.
encore pire que l'an dernier. j'en ai jamais vu autant chez moi à cette période de l'année.
bon, à la limite ça c'est pas bien grave. à moi de faire attention.
ce qui m'inquiète c'est que ma voisine me dit avoir vu qqes frelons asiatiques. à cette période, ça doit être des reines sorties d'hibernation j'imagine

----------


## phacélie

En même temps, ce qui peut être une bonne chose pour toi, les frelons asiatiques chassent/mangent les guêpes.

----------


## del28

j'aurais préféré que ce soit l'inverse  ::

----------


## phacélie

Les guêpes probablement aussi  ::

----------


## armandine

Vu deux guepes...Dans ce cas j'ai peur pour mes chats.
Aussi non un peu plus de bourdons dont ce joli bourdon roux (je n'en avais jamais vu de cette couleur avant)(mais mes photos sont toujours aussi mediocres!!). Il passe regulierement visiter les fushias et autres fleurs..

----------


## Liolia

Je me souviens dans mon enfance, les soirées d'été on entendait les grillons chanter très fort. Il y en avait tellement dans les jardins. Je n'en entend plus. Ce qui m'amène à ma question, j'ai vu sur internet qu'on peut acheter des grillons vivants, pour nourrir des animaux exotiques.
Est-ce que vous pensez que je peux en acheter pour les lâcher dans mon jardin? Est-ce qu'ils seront capables de survivre? Est-ce qu'ils ne nuiront pas aux autres insectes?

----------


## phacélie

Il y a plusieurs espèces de grillons et je ne sais pas si ceux de l'espèce à laquelle tu penses ( grillon champêtre ?) sont élevés pour être vendus.

En général, ce n'est pas conseillé du tout de relâcher des insectes d'élevage parce qu'ils ne sont souvent pas capables de se débrouiller seuls et puis ils peuvent être porteurs de "tares" qui ne les empêchent pas de survivre en milieu protégé ( chaleur, nourriture, absence de prédateurs) mais pas ou mal en milieu naturel, et puis aussi parce qu'ils risquent de les transmettre s'ils arrivent à se reproduire avec des individus sauvages.

----------


## Liolia

J'y avais pensé phacelie à ces inconvenients, mais de toute façon ils les vendent par 500, et je pense que relâcher 500 grillons dans mon jardin ce serait trop, même si du coup ça m'assurerait un super concert de grillons.

----------


## phacélie

Ça ne serait que le nombre, tu pourrais aussi en distribuer chez tes voisins  ::

----------


## Columba

Les grillons vendus en animalerie sont des grillons domestiques (Acheta domestica). En principe ils ne survivent pas sous nos climats (sauf ceux qui parviennent à s'installer dans le métro parisien, dans les bâtiments, sous sol etc). C'est une espèce "exotique". 

Rien à voir avec le grillon champêtre (Gryllus campestris).

Donc pas bonne idée du tout de vouloir relâcher des grillons d'élevage dans la nature... (c'est peut être d'ailleurs interdit car espèce exotique).

----------


## Origan

Ici, c'est hannetons et abeilles des terriers qui veulent s'inviter chez nous, nous avons acheté des moustiquaires car le bruit du vol d'une abeille terrier est hyper agaçant (et les chattes peuvent vouloir les chasser). On en a une (mais est-ce vraiment la même ?) qui n'arrêtait pas de vouloir butiner les fleurs de la tapisserie  ::  
Les grillons, on en a aussi. Mais tu as peut-être des grillons devenus muets (faudra que je retrouve la vidéo explicative sur ce phénomène d'adaptation évolutive). En tout cas, on voit leurs terriers au sol, des entrées de tunnels de la taille d'une petite pièce de monnaie. Chez nous, on laisse les herbes pousser (on a des endroits où l'herbe m'arrive aux genoux), donc on a une variété importante d'insectes différents (mon copain adore les observer) ainsi que de plantes.

----------


## del28

ohhhh un ptit nouveau mignon

----------


## del28

y a une plante dans la pampa (dont je ne connais pas le nom. ça a des épines, de tps en tps des fleurs mais je ne me souviens même plus la tête qu'elles ont) qui présente des espèces de tumeurs, on dirait poilues.
j'ai enfin trouvé ce que c'était je crois. c'est en fait du à un insecte, enfin surtout sa larve.

----------


## armandine

Vous me faites rever avec les grillons. Je n'ai vu qu'un hanneron au printemps et je l'ai retrouve mort apres la derniere tempete. Quelques petites biches..Une abeille ou un bourdon de temps en temps. Mais aucun Lucane....Pratiquement plus aucun insectes. Je vois deja une difference par rapport a l'annee derniere.....
.

----------


## corinnebergeron

La dernière bdrs apiculteurs : nourrir les abeilles au sirop de betterave. 
Meoukonva

----------


## superdogs

> Ici, c'est hannetons et abeilles des terriers qui veulent s'inviter chez nous, nous avons acheté des moustiquaires car le bruit du vol d'une abeille terrier est hyper agaçant (et les chattes peuvent vouloir les chasser). On en a une (mais est-ce vraiment la même ?) qui n'arrêtait pas de vouloir butiner les fleurs de la tapisserie  
> *Les grillons*, on en a aussi. Mais tu as peut-être des grillons devenus muets (faudra que je retrouve la vidéo explicative sur ce phénomène d'adaptation évolutive). En tout cas, *on voit leurs terriers au sol, des entrées de tunnels de la taille d'une petite pièce de monnaie.* Chez nous, on laisse les herbes pousser (on a des endroits où l'herbe m'arrive aux genoux), donc on a une variété importante d'insectes différents (mon copain adore les observer) ainsi que de plantes.



J'entends dans mon jardin comme des bruits de grillons/criquets ? Et j'ai les petits tunnels aussi... j'aurai donc des grillons ? Je vois beaucoup de sauterelles très vertes partout, chez moi aussi, l'herbe reste assez haute.

Il y a deux jours, j'ai vu un insecte inconnu, avec une longue "pique", j'ai découvert que c'est un bombyle, il fait un sacré bruit !

http://blogs.paris.fr/casepasseaujar...secte-mystere/

https://www.quelestcetanimal.com/dip...grand-bombyle/

----------


## del28

j'ai eu mon premier grillon bien bruyant l'été dernier. j'espère que j'aurai encore droit au cricri cette année (c'est plutot mi aout que je l'ai entendu)
ma voisine ça la fait brailler que ça fait trop de bruit. moi ça me berce. j'adore m'endormir avec ce son

----------


## superdogs

> j'ai eu mon premier grillon bien bruyant l'été dernier. j'espère que j'aurai encore droit au cricri cette année (c'est plutot mi aout que je l'ai entendu)
> ma voisine ça la fait brailler que ça fait trop de bruit. moi ça me berce. *j'adore m'endormir avec ce son*


Pareil, ça me délasse !

----------


## del28

quand j'allais dans le sud en été chez ma copine, quel bonheur de m'endormir. et les cigales ….
quand j'étais petite on avait un grand arbre dans le quartier à nouméa (me rappelle plus ce que c'était, ça faisait des fruits un peu en forme ovale de couleur bordeaux voire noires, un peu acides, trop bon) et on faisait des concours avec les gamins à qui attraperait le plus de cigales. on les relâchait tout de suite bien sur

----------


## armandine

Dans le jardin, plein de toiles et de petites araignees dorees comme celle ci (beaucoup d'autres sont plus petites). J'avais l'habitude de voir des Epeires faire des toiles partout, mais je n'ai jamais vu ces petites araignees dorees. Le rechauffement climatique ?

----------


## del28

zouli papillon (je sais plus ce que c'est, je cherche)

----------


## monloulou

> zouli papillon (je sais plus ce que c'est, je cherche)


mr machaon ?

----------


## del28

oui c'est lui
par contre sur la fiche ils disent que c'est le papillon le plus commun ben pas vraiment chez moi
les plus nombreux sont les belle dames et les citrons

- - - Mise à jour - - -

est ce que ça peut dormir sur une fleur un bourdon ?
l'autre soir, j'ai vu un bourdon que j'ai cru mort du coup, sur ma lavande, mais le lendemain matin il avait disparu. et j'ai pas retrouvé de corps

----------


## phacélie

> est ce que ça peut dormir sur une fleur un bourdon ?


 ::

----------


## armandine

Pouvez vous m'aidez. Je n'arrive pas a savoir si ce sont des abeilles ou des guepes. Je pense plutot a des abeilles mais pas sure. Elles viennent suu toutes les prunes mures tombees

----------


## phacélie

Ce ne sont pas des guêpes, sur la première photo, on dirait bien une abeille, oui, la deuxième est trop floue (syrphe ou abeille ?)

----------


## Liolia

Ici je mets plein de casseroles et de plats que je n'utilise pas que je remplis d'eau. De base c'était pour les hérissons, bah c'est devenu le bistrot des insectes volants, c'est marrant de voir un bourdon boire, en tout cas ils ont repéré le coin.

----------


## phacélie

Ici aussi aussi il y a plein de points bistrots pour les oiseaux, les insectes et les autres. ::

----------


## del28

j'ai découvert des larves de syrphes dans mon bac à nénuphars, maintenant que l'eau est limpide  :: 
c'est rigolo cette bestiole. ça a un long filament/trompe qui monte à la surface. pour respirer j'imagine

----------


## phacélie

Oui, c'est leur tuba  :Big Grin:

----------


## armandine

Merci pour ta reponse phacelie. Il y e a enormement. Elles ont pris d'assaut tout le prunier

----------


## phacélie

Je t'en prie  :: 
C'est que c'est bien sucré et juteux les prunes quand c'est mûr  ::

----------


## del28

j'ai vu un reportage sur facebook ou ils disent qu'ils ont constaté une augmentation des colonies d'abeilles qui serait liée à la plantation de fenouil
j'en plante dès le printemps prochain  :: 

j'ai pas précisé, il s'agit de fenouil aromatique (ça doit être différent du fenouil qu'on achète pour manger j'imagine)

----------


## corinnebergeron

C'est à faire savoir

----------


## armandine

Beaucoup de papillons egalement (notamment des bruns tachetes) avec l'arrivee des prunes. Sincerement je suis vraiment surprise par le nombre des abeilles...et c'est d'ailleurs pour cela que je me demandais si s'en etait vraiment.

----------


## phacélie

Peut-être a-t-on mis des ruches pas très loin de chez toi ?

----------


## del28

j'ai une belle colonie de ça dans ma cave cette année.
j'en ai compté une trentaine. l'an dernier je devais en avoir 2 ou 3
je cherche l'espèce

----------


## phacélie

https://www.lepinet.fr/especes/natio...?e=p&id=43750# ?

----------


## del28

ah ben j'y étais pas du tout alors  :: 
merci, j'ai donc des maures dans ma cave  ::

----------


## Segusia52

Depuis ces quelques nuits "froides", je retrouve des grillons un peu partout dans ma maison, couloir, cuisine, bureau...En toute logique, ils cherchent un coin chaud.
Mais je n'ai pas entendu striduler un seul mâle depuis que je suis ici (7 ans). Pas plus dans les villages où j'étais avant.
Donc question à tout le monde : avez-vous remarqué la même chose ? Une remontée vers le nord ??

Je suis dans le nord-est avec évidement longue canicule et toujours sécheresse.

----------


## phacélie

De quelle espèce de grillon s'agit-il ?

----------


## armandine

Je n'arrive pas a retrouver le sujet sir les araignees. Alors je me permets de mettre ici la photo d'une grosse Epeire que j'ai dans mon jardin. Il y en a beaucoup et je les ai vu grandir au fil des mois. Elles etaient tres petites au printemps et voici a peu pres leur taille maintenant

----------


## armandine

Plusieurs lucanes cette annee. Et egalement plusieurs "Petites Biches" comme celle ci. Elles adorent le melon et vont parfois jusqu'a y faire un trou quand il est bien pourri. Elles y restent parfois toute une journee sans pratiquement bouger.

----------


## Delphane

https://www.lesdorloteurs.fr/anthidi...s-durant-lete/


Je crois que je me retrouve avec ceci dans mon jardin...  :: 
Alors, contrairement à ce que dit l'article, ça ne niche pas que dans des trous d'arbres ou creux de murs... ça niche AUSSI entre des vieux plaids que j'avais mis pour mon chat sur une chaise de jardin.  :: 
Heureusement qu'il ne va pas trop dessus, et qu'il préfère mes chaises pour dormir. 
Cela dit, j'ai quand-même mis des ustensiles de jardin sur la chaise, pour ne plus qu'il y aille...

Mais du coup, je ne sais pas trop quoi faire de cette bestiole. Je suppose qu'elle s'est mise au chaud, parce que c'est rigolo mais le nid ne ressemble pas du tout à un nid d'abeilles/guêpes normal. ça ne fait pas du tout papier mâché ou truc rigide, non non, ça fait comme de l'ouate, ou des fibres plus fines que de la laine de verre un peu? Bref, clairement on comprend pourquoi son petit nom c'est "abeille cotonnière".

Ce que je trouve mignon au demeurant, mais j'aimerais bien ne pas trop la garder à demeure, a priori ça pique pas trop (en tout cas, quand j'ai voulu la regarder de plus près et la manipuler avec une pince à épiler pour y voir de plus près et connaître son identité, elle s'est débattue un peu mais c'est tout), donc comme je pars en vacances vendredi, je vais la laisser là en attendant et surveiller le chat.
Après, je sais pas trop si ça hiberne...
Je crois que je ne vais pas garder ces vieux plaids qui attirent les bestioles, mais du coup, faut que je vois pour la transvaser dans un... dorlotoire comme dit l'article ?.. (c'est mignon ça aussi, "dorlotoire"... ).
A moins qu'elle soit partie à mon retour... 

Bref, faut que je surveille le chat. Déjà que j'ai une épeire brune qui m'a laissé 2 rejetons (je crois, elles sont comme la grande, mais plus petites) et maintenant ça dans un mini-jardin de ville...  ::

----------


## superdogs

Elle va hiberner, mais dans son nid... celui qui ressemble à du coton ; du coup, il faudrait que tu la transportes dans une cavité, tu n'as pas ça dans ton mini jardin ?

Je mets le lien, je suppose que tu as déjà regardé, mais au cas où

https://lesdorloteurs.fr/le-dorlotoir/

----------


## Delphane

Ben pas vraiment non. Il faudrait que je bidouille éventuellement un truc, mais je ne suis pas très bricoleuse. 
Bon là elle est partie de son trou, il y a comme de la cire au fond, ou du pollen. Du coup, je ne sais pas trop ce qu'elle projette. Peut-être qu'elle accumule des réserves pour hiberner effectivement.  :: 
Je vais continuer à surveiller si elle revient, ou si elle a d'autres nids, et je vais voir chez mes parents pendant mes vacances si je peux récupérer un truc qui pourrait servir de "dorlotoir". Parce que là, j'ai rien du tout.

----------


## phacélie

Ah, bon, tu es certaine superdogs ?
Je n'ai pas de certitude absolue sur cette abeille précisément mais quand-même je n'aurais pas dit qu'elle allait hiberner, moi, il me semble que les abeilles solitaires ne vivent que très peu de temps, que leur nid sert à y pondre seulement, du coup les réserves que tu vois Delphane sont pour les futures larves plutôt, je pense.

----------


## Delphane

J'ai pas vu de larves, par contre... Mais je n'ai pas cherché à détruire le nid pour regarder dedans. Je laisse comme ça, je verrai bien. Cela dit, elles font peut-être plusieurs nids dans le genre pour maximiser les chances de survie ?...
Je m'y connais pas plus que ça en abeilles...  :: 

Bon, ben en tout cas, je vais voir pour mettre des hôtels à insectes et autres dorlotoirs, d'ici le printemps prochain, des fois que ça intéresse leurs copines (et en hauteur, loin du chat cette fois).

----------


## phacélie

Ah mais tu n'es pas censée voir les larves  :: , stock de pollen, elle pond, elle ferme et la larve naît plus tard.
Du coup, si c'est juste au début du processus ( début de stock de pollen avant ponte), il vaut presque mieux enlever le plaid/ détruire le début de nid que d'attendre qu'elle ait tout fini/tout rempli/tout pondu/tout refermé pour intervenir, elle ira directement faire ça ailleurs  ::

----------


## superdogs

J'ai mieux relu ; c'est pour pondre le dorlotoir ; les larves se développent dedans, et sortent au printemps, devenues abeilles. D
Phacélie a raison ; mais du coup, je ne sais pas ce que devient l'adulte ...

----------


## phacélie

Il meurt avant l'hiver  ::

----------


## Daysie433

*quelques photos des bêtes de mon jardin :
de grosses larves trouvées dans une de mes jardinières

*

----------


## armandine

Justement moi aussi je viens de retrouver des larves grises dans un de mes pots de fleurs. En fait, depuis un an a peu pres, j'avais achete un petit pot de lierre que j'avais pose en attendant de le rempoter sur un pot plus grand plein de terreau....Mais la chose ne s'est jamais faite et le lierre a meme fini par inserer ses racines dans la terre du plus grand pot, arrose cependant correctement par mes soins, permettant ainsi a chaque terreau de rester humide. 
Aujourd'hui, ayant un peu de temps, j'ai voulu definitivement rempoter le lierre dans son grand pot. Mais je decouvris tres rapidement une grosse larve grise, puis une autre et une autre.....jusqu'a au moins 15.....Je pensais les remettre dans un autre pot avec leur terreau de naissance, mais je me suis dit que si un insecte avait mis sa progenitire dans ce pot c'est qu'il devait penser que c'etait le meilleur endroit, avec la bonne exposition, la bonne hygrométrie,  bref les meilleures conditions pour que les larves puissent se developper et devenir de sublimes insectes. Et j'ai ete vraiment stupefaite par le nombre. Du coup, je me suis dit que moi je ne saurais pas faire un aussi bon choix....alors, j'ai refait l'operation inverse en remettant le lierre dans son etit pot sur le grand pot au meme endroit. Par contre, je n'ai pas vraiment trouve sur le net a quel insecte correspondait ces larves qui sont grises. Je pense cependant qu'il s'agit du 1er stade de larves de hanneton. Pouvez vous me dire ce que vous en pensez ?7

la photo

----------


## Daysie433

*j'ai cherché et ce sont soit des larves de cétoine doré soit des larves de hannetons difficile de les différencier

*https://www.aujardin.info/fiches/gro...e-hanneton.php
*
la petite bête jaune sur  la rose c'est une trichie 

*https://www.quelestcetanimal.com/col...ichie-fasciee/

*la chenille c'est un sphinx du tilleul

*https://www.insectes-net.fr/tilleul/tilleul2.htm
*
l'insecte noir un peu flou qui relève la queue comme un scorpion c'est un staphylin noir

*https://www.conseils-coaching-jardin...-ocypus-olens/

*et il y a aussi un orvet et un bébé pigeon ramier qui est dans le nid dans mon laurier du portugal
le papillon s'est posé deux fois sur ma main
*

----------


## phacélie

Armandine, je pense que ce sont sont plutôt des larves de Cétoine d'après la description qui en est faite là ( je ne parviens pas à y voir les photos, mais toi si peut-être) https://www.gerbeaud.com/jardin/jard...post,1430.html
Un autre article (où il est dit qu'elle sont velues en plus, ce qui semble être le cas sur ta photo) https://jardinage.lemonde.fr/dossier...e-compost.html

----------


## Daysie433

*vu ce matin dans mon jardin de nouveaux insectes

je pense que c'est un frelon ? et vous ?

*

----------


## armandine

Phacelie : merci pour l'article et les photos. Les larves photographiees sont plutot blanchatres et ne ressemblent pas aux larves bien grises dans le pot. Et c'est un effet de la photo car elles ne sont pas velues.Par contre, dans l"article on parle des larves grises des noctuelles. Je vais aller voir cette piste.

Daisie : la facon dont est prise l'insecte ne permet pas une identification facile (si je puis me permettre). Mais oui cela semble etre un frelon europeen.

----------


## phacélie

Oui, c'est bien un frelon européen Daysie.

Tu trouves que ça ressemble à une larve de noctuelle, armandine ?
Là sur ce forum, une larve grise qu'un membre identifie comme une larve de Cétoine (mais bon elle est un peu poilue quand-même  :: ) https://insecterra.forumactif.com/t1...ne-cerf-volant

----------


## armandine

Phacelie : pas tres facile de savoir pour les noctuelles (mais c'est ce qui me parait le plus ressemblant). Par contre j'ai bien regarde la photo de larve de cetoine de ton lien. Il y a trop de differences sur la couleur (cetoine plus blanc, avec des sortes de "boutons oranges tout le long des cotes du vers) et je pense qu'il n'y a pas de poils sur "mes vers gris". Et puis ce qui m'interroge egalement, c"est le nombre extremement important de larves qu'il y a dans ce petit pot de fleur (il ne fait que 30 centimetres de diametre) et il y a au moins 15 larves (j'etais tellement surprise en decouvrant toutes ces larves au fur et a mesure que je vidais le pot) que je n'ai pas exactement compte. Je n'imagine pas trop, vu le peu de hannetons qui vivent en insectes, qu'il puisse y avoir autant de larves dans un si petit espace....mais ce n'est pas du tout un argument "scientifique"..
En plus sous les souches d'arbres, dans une cavite, j"ai vu tout le temps des larves de Lucane, mais elles etaient beaucoup plus grosses avec une tete orange et tres enroulees...mais cela depend aussi du moment de leur lente croissance.

----------


## phacélie

Après, les noctuelles ça comporte beaucoup d'espèces différentes, donc plein de larves différentes aussi j'imagine mais ce sont des chenilles, donc il y devrait y avoir plein de pattes
https://www.jardiner-malin.fr/fiche/noctuelle.html

Sur ces page sur les Cétoines dorées, on voit une photo de ponte avec une douzaine d'oeufs et il y est dit aussi que les adultes viennent facilement pondre là où ils sont nés donc peut-être aussi plusieurs pontes de plusieurs adultes nés là.
La taille des "boutons ne paraît pas si importante.
https://insectes-net.fr/cetoine/cetoi2.htm
https://insectes-net.fr/cetoine/cetoi3.htm
Il est dit aussi qu'il qu'il n'est pas facile de différencier les larves de scarabées tant elles se ressemblent  :: 
Il y a cette page avec plein d'espèces, peut-être qu'en cherchant tu y trouverais des larves qui ressemblent plus aux tiennes 
https://insectes-net.fr/menus/coleo.htm

----------


## armandine

Merci phacelie pour ces differents liens (et desolee pour le retard de reponse mais pas eu d'alerte mail). Je vais regarder cela de plus pres.

----------


## Liolia

Cette année j'ai plein de papillons, pour le plaisir des yeux...

----------


## armandine

Le senario catastrophe et monstrueux se repete encore cette année par rapport aux abeilles qui viennent prendre le jus des prunes de mon prunier. Tout comme l'année précédente on les retrouvent au sol, incapables de voler, anormalement agitées pour finir par agoniser et mourir au bout de quelques heures. Beaucoup de guepes viennent aussi sur les prunes, mais il 'y a heureusement pas de oucis par rapport a elles. Donc, au final, nous assistons, impuissants a une hecatombe d'abeilles, qui ne sont deja pas nombreuses, uniquement parce qu'elles aspirent du jus de prune absolument bio depuis des décennies (tout le jardin l'est d'ailleurs). Et face a cette agonie et pour eviter qu'elles continuent a souffrir plus longtemps....nous tuons ces abeilles. Non, mais vous vous rendez compte du truc monstrueux que nous devons faire. En plus, le prunier qui est tres vieux et malade a produit enormement de fruits cette année.  On a fait le maximum pour reduire le nombre de prunes en en cueillant le plus possible alors qu'elles etaient encore vertes, mais pratiquement toutes les branches sont inaccessibles....J'ai vraiment  beaucoup de tristesse. Et les frelons commencent a arriver et la j"ai encore plus peur pour mes chats.

----------

